# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 8/12/13



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*THE GO HOME TO THE BIGGEST PARTY EVENT SHOW WHAT-THE-FUCK-EVER OF THE SUMMER*












> _*Six days left until SummerSlam, and all hell is about to break loose. CM Punk might not make it to the summer classic if chicanery ensues during his fight with Paul Heyman (it will). John Cena and Daniel Bryan both might end up with egg on their faces if Mr. McMahon has some diabolical plan in store for their WWE Title Match at SummerSlam (he does), and one group of Superstars who’s been uncharacteristically quiet of late may look to make a big impact in the final days before the summer classic (they certainly will). Here’s the last pre-SummerSlam five-point preview.
> *_














> _*Paul Heyman hasn’t exactly minced words since turning on CM Punk at Money in the Bank, and with Punk still reeling from a thumping by Brock Lesnar last week, Heyman went and challenged his hobbled former Padawan to a throwdown on Raw. Punk, of course, accepted, but given that these two’s history of “fights” never seems to end without incident (ironically enough their last two were both against the same guy), look for Heyman to throw some kind of curveball to weaken Punk further before he steps into the ring with Lesnar on Sunday.*_














> _*So Kane’s got Bray Wyatt in a Ring of Fire at SummerSlam in a bout that’s set to take both Superstars, quite literally, to the edge of hell itself. But while the backwoods preacher Wyatt has certainly proven himself as sinister a Superstar WWE has ever seen, Kane is coming off one of the more balanced years of his career, if not his life. Just a year ago, he was dipping his toes into anger management with Daniel Bryan and as of last month, hugging it out wasn’t entirely off the table for The Devil’s Favorite Demon just yet. Can Kane rediscover his old, sadistic ways in time? And even if so, will it be too little, too late?*_














> _*We haven’t heard much from The Shield in the weeks leading up to SummerSlam. This is not a good thing. Despite a pair of epic Six-Man Tag Team Matches, The “Hounds of Justice” have yet to announce their plans for the summer classic, which of course means that Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns are due to make one of their patented statement attacks sometime soon. The only questions left are who and when.*_














> _*Anticipation for a WWE Title Match the WWE Universe never expected has officially built to a fever pitch. John Cena holds steady as the world-beating champion, but perennial underdog and No. 1 contender Daniel Bryan is looking every bit as dominant as The Champ these days, taking on and defeating any Superstar who dares to challenge him lately. Randy Orton, meanwhile, remains on the fringe of the rivalry with his Money in the Bank contract ready to go at a moment’s notice.
> 
> And then, of course, there’s Mr. McMahon, who doesn’t seem to want any of these competitors as WWE Champion and is surely thinking up some wicked scheme for the final minutes of the summer’s biggest party. Speaking of which …*_














> _*WWE COO Triple H has sworn to upend whatever scheme Mr. McMahon has in mind for SummerSlam, looking to interfere with The Chairman’s meddling by running interference of his own. With so many moving parts to the WWE Title Match as it is, it’s tough to see how The King of Kings could possibly keep his eyes on everything and anticipate what his father-in-law’s got in store, but for a man with seven days left to figure it out, The Game seems pretty confident. How can The Cerebral Assassin possibly thwart Mr. McMahon’s plans? Tune in at 8/7 CT on USA Network to find out!*_


*GET ON THE HYPE TRAIN*

:cena2 :bryan2 rton :vince4 :HHH2 unk5 :heyman :brock

​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Heyman went and challenged his hobbled former Padawan to a throwdown on Raw.


IT'S A TRAP :heyman


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> IT'S A TRAP :heyman


BORK will be there right? :brock


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Where is this WWE title feud going? That's what I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've got a good feeling about this RAW, I think it will be awesome considering it's the Go Home Show.

LET'S DO THIS!

:bryan unk :heyman :brock

*MY. BODY. IS. READY*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Where is this WWE title feud going? That's what I'm really looking forward to.


That's what I'm wondering. Wouldn't be surprised if Raw ends with one of these endings:

1) Bryan/Cena staredown in the ring
2) Bryan standing tall
3) Orton comes to the ring and gives both guys an RKO

Just a guess, on my part.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd probably like to see Orton RKO them both. That perfectly sets up either guy of the three grabbing the Championship.

1) Cena retaining
2) Bryan getting the upset win
3) Orton cashing in on a retaining Cena.
4) Orton cashing in on new WWE Champion Bryan.

I can see them doing that tbh.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

wouldn't surprise me if they let Punk/Heyman/Brock close the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'd probably like to see Orton RKO them both. That perfectly sets up either guy of the three grabbing the Championship.
> 
> 1) Cena retaining
> 2) Bryan getting the upset win
> ...


I agree. I think that might be the best ending that leaves the most questions to the viewers at home, which is what they want. Wouldn't be surprised if that happens. We shall see.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Punk/Heyman is obviously a trap because BORK will be there to kick some punk ass. That's what he does, right? Whatever Punk/Heyman/BROCK are involved in it should be great.

Cena/Orton/Bryan/McMahon/Shield should be great. A staredown at the end between Orton, Bryan and Cena would be nice.

Wyatt/Kane should be nice. Rhodes/Sandow same. And of course, give Del Rio or Christian some mic time to build the damn feud. Thanks.

My body is ready for Monday Night RAW starring BROCK LESNAR starring Paul, say something stupid.

:heyman :brock


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Orton to cash in tonight


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope Orton handcuffs Stephanie to the ropes, and kisses her unconscious father in the middle of the ring.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I think Punk gets the upper-hand over Lesnar.

Perhaps stuff his knee-pads with iron platings so he'll kick Brock and bring him down. Then, he'll destroy Brock with the chair and stand tall over him to end the show.

Perhaps.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> and kisses her unconscious father in the middle of the ring.


And becomes part of the 'Kiss My Ass' club?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

JY57 said:


> wouldn't surprise me if they let Punk/Heyman/Brock close the show.


Would be wise.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Punk/Heyman is obviously a trap because BORK will be there to kick some punk ass. That's what he does, right? Whatever Punk/Heyman/BROCK are involved in it should be great.


TREAD LIGHTLY PUNK!

Hopefully some mic time for Bork. too.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strangely I could actually see them doing an Orton cash-in tonight, as most are expecting SummerSlam to be the time. I don't think that would be wise though. I'm really looking forward to Cena/Bryan.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

wouldn't surprise me at all of vince said no the cash in at summerslam, just to swerve for no reason


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Next 2 Raws should be great. Show leading into SS meaning EVERYONE is there, and past few months,the RAW after a PPV has been great too.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Brock gives a half decent promo and now people act like he's great on the mic. And people make fun of Punk fans for overrating him. So hilarious. Yeah let's see another cue card reading from Bork.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

6 matches announced so far. How many more do people see hapening?

Last 2 years we've had 7 on the PPV and 1 before the show. So I'd expect same this year too. Just wonder which match makes the card and which one is preshow. I REALLY hope WWE doesn't put Shield on preshow again, though if not the Shield,sounds like they might just have Axel or someone on preshow.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Orton's heel turn is progressing :mark:


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

My guess at match card:

Bryan,Cena vs Del Rio,Christian(SS main events going head to head)
Kane vs Rowan and/or Harper
Big E,AJ vs Brodus(or Tensai) and one of the Funkadactyles
Kofi vs Fandango(rematch of last weeks back to back matches where each got a win)
Punk vs Heyman(already confirmed)
RVD vs Axel(I just feel like some random match is bound to happen that sets up a match at SS)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is easily the most well built up PPV this year. It has all the makings of a classic.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I didn't even read this before I posted it but those last 3 things are teasing some pretty serious shit imo. When will the Shield attack and who will it be? Orton waiting in the wings with the briefcase? Vince has a plan for the final minutes of Summerslam? Triple H has a plan to thwart said plan? Summerslam is going to be quite the clusterfuck. I can't wait!

Outside shot of Shield attacking HHH tonight.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

dxbender said:


> 6 matches announced so far. How many more do people see hapening?
> 
> Last 2 years we've had 7 on the PPV and 1 before the show. So I'd expect same this year too. Just wonder which match makes the card and which one is preshow. I REALLY hope WWE doesn't put Shield on preshow again, though if not the Shield,sounds like they might just have Axel or someone on preshow.



Probably The Shield/Show & Henry with Show making his comeback tonight as he's cleared to wrestle again.

As for the pre show, dirtsheets are reporting of either having a divas match or RVD/Cesaro. The latter seems like a huge waste for me. You just don't put a potential showstealer into the pre show VINCE. Let's see.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd be surprised if Punk even gets his hands on Heyman. But he probably knows its a trap, just doesn't care. He wants to kick Pauls ass and will risk everything for the chance to do it.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Pretty sure Punk will get the upper hand tonight. He got destroyed 3/4 times in a row so this is time for him to get some revenge because I think Brock is winning at Summerslam.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I see Bryan and Cena closing the show, most likely a staredown between the two, with Orton giving an RKO to both men in the end. It would be the best way to end RAW, leaving the viewers guessing as to what will happen at Summerslam. Orton doesn't have a match for Summerslam, so I wouldn't be surprised to see him cash in, and win the WWE Title. That might be Vince's plan since he doesn't want to see either Bryan or Cena as WWE Champion. 

The Kane/Wyatt fued I'm interested in, looking forward to seeing if they'll do anything to hype their Ring Of Fire match for Summerslam. More Sandow/Rhodes will be nice as well, and more Del Rio/Christian. Of course, more RVD, and the Punk/Heyman/Lesnar stuff as well.

Should be a good RAW heading into Summerslam.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Orton cashing in would be a freaking crazy ending to the show. I mean shit, anybody on the fence about Summerslam would surely buy after that to see just what the hell would go down with the title and the title match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Orton cashing in right before Sumemrslam? That would definitely intrigue me, although it would also be disappointing to an extent as I was really looking forward to Cena/Bryan one on one. I'd rather Orton just wait until after the match at Summerslam to cash in.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Orton cashing in before Summerslam will ruin the main event.

I see RVD beating Axel tonight and setting up a kick off match for SummerSlam.

They are teasing The Shield attacking someone. Looks like that Big Show/Mark Henry vs. The Shield match might still happen.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Hopefully Punk beats Bork down tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Looks like that Big Show/Mark Henry vs. The Shield match might still happen.


Kinda sucks. If the Shield is going back to wrestling as a whole unit, take the Titles off of them. I was hoping the Usos would eventually win the Titles off of them, but they're kinda lost in the shuffle now I guess.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Orton cashing in would be a freaking crazy ending to the show. I mean shit, anybody on the fence about Summerslam would surely buy after that to see just what the hell would go down with the title and the title match.


 I'd mark hard for an Orton/Bryan/Cena, but Cena/Bryan _needs_ to happen one on one.
Maybe Orton cashing in at Summerslam setting up a triple threat for the title at the next PPV?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> Kinda sucks. If the Shield is going back to wrestling as a whole unit, take the Titles off of them. I was hoping the Usos would eventually win the Titles off of them, but they're kinda lost in the shuffle now I guess.


I think they'll drop the belts at NOC.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

NoyK said:


> I'd mark hard for an Orton/Bryan/Cena, but Cena/Bryan _needs_ to happen one on one.
> Maybe Orton cashing in at Summerslam setting up a triple threat for the title at the next PPV?


Orton/Cena/Bryan at next PPV, Orton pins Bryan, Orton/Cena to round out the year, Cena wins the title back, Bryan wins the Rumble, Cena/Bryan at Mania XXX, Bryan wins and gets his moment. It's risky though, knocking Bryan out of the picture like that but if they used it as the driving factor behind the storyline then it could work, especially with Cena/Bryan finally happening at Mania. Nice circularity. All depends on what they have planned for Cena though, be it Taker or whatever else.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Almost certain it's going to be Punk/Bryan for the Title at Mania.
One can dream, right. But that's what dirtsheets have been reporting for quite a while. Taker/Brock apparently set as well.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope we get a "Bitch we're moving to Phoenix" promo from Bryan :lol

Hoping for a good night before summerslam. I want to be hype for it!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Almost certain it's going to be Punk/Bryan for the Title at Mania.
> One can dream, right. But that's what dirtsheets have been reporting for quite a while. Taker/Brock apparently set as well.


Punk/Bryan?

In my dreams maybe.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Punk/Bryan?
> 
> In my dreams maybe.


I hope that fucker Richard Grey is right on that. Imagine Punk/Bryan closing the show after a 30 min. classic and both hugging in tears at the end of the show :mark: :mark: :mark: 

LET US DREAM


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I hope that fucker Richard Grey is right on that. Imagine Punk/Bryan closing the show after a 30 min. classic and both hugging in tears at the end of the show :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> LET US DREAM


:mark: :mark: stop making me mark dammit :mark: :mark:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Bryan D. said:


> My body is ready for BROCK LESNAR ft. Monday Night RAW starring Paul, say something stupid.


Fixed that for you.

:brock


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This should be another good raw. Looking forward to it


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This will likely be me for a lot of things tonight:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

A Mania card with Taker/Cena and Punk/Bryan? I like the sound of that! :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Looking forward to the usual shit tonight, as well as the Shield's role tonight. 

:ambrose :rollins :reigns


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Should be a good show this week, looking forward to what happens with Cena/Bryan/Orton and Punk/Heyman/Lesnar, also be interesting to see what happens with the Big Show, I assume he'll team with Henry to go against The Shield. Also looking forward to Rhodes/Sandow which has been a good feud so far.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

STOKED for tonight. Expecting Punk/Heyman/BORK to close the show.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Brock Lesnar, ADR on the last Raw before SummerSlam :avit:.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Cannot wait for this, pretty obvious Brock will interfere in Heyman vs Punk. Somehow I think Punk is gonna look stronger after tonight, but nonetheless it'll be brilliant!

I fully expect Punk vs Lesnar to close the show also.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Going to be interesting to see what happens with these three tonight :cena3orton


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

If Orton cashes in and wins, what happens? 
Triple threat or just have DB vs Orton at SS? Or DB/Cena for number one contender?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> If Orton cashes in and wins, what happens?
> Triple threat or just have DB vs Orton at SS? Or DB/Cena for number one contender?


I assume they would make it a triple threat.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I hope Cesaro gets a decent 1 on 1 match tonight with quite some time. RVD/Cesaro or even Bryan/Cesaro rematch would make me happy.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I wish WWE changed Sandows theme (back) to:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

GOAT theme. Did they actually ever changed a theme back to the old one?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

dxbender said:


> I wish WWE changed Sandows theme (back) to:


He never used this on an official show. Or maybe you mean his NXT days.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I hope Cesaro gets a decent 1 on 1 match tonight with quite some time. RVD/Cesaro or even Bryan/Cesaro rematch would make me happy.


RVD beats Cesaro in a match on Raw and Cesaro attacks RVD after the match and asks for a rematch. Brad Maddox shows up and makes RVD/Cesaro for the pre-show.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Cesaro needs more air time, the guy is a must see in the ring and he needs that moment every week to grow with the fans. Also not to forget Sandow the guy is gold, he needs air time on the mic every week whether in ring segment or backstage segment. I hope they continue giving him more feuds to work with after he's done with Cody. I also hope Wyatt has a debut match tonight but that's unlikely tho.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

If Punk ends up on his face again tonight, there is no way Brock is winning.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> He never used this on an official show. Or maybe you mean his NXT days.


He used it during his time on FCW, the second he came to WWE he stopped using it. So I'm hoping WWE switches back to it


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> RVD beats Cesaro in a match on Raw and Cesaro attacks RVD after the match and asks for a rematch. Brad Maddox shows up and makes RVD/Cesaro for the pre-show.


Put it on the actual show. Open Summerslam with that shit and start this off with a bang!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Only thing worth watching is Punk/Heyman/Lesnar.

For the, what, 8th week in a row now? Damn the rest of the show is shit.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Going to be interesting to see what happens with these three tonight :cena3orton












unk3 :brock :heyman <--- These are the important men.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Biast said:


> unk3 :brock :heyman <--- These are the important men.


:kenny:giroud:bosh4:aries2:HHH2

So deluded


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Raw's been pretty good this summer. Hoping for another good one.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Biast said:


> unk3 :brock :heyman <--- These are the important men.


SEE!! SEE!! RIGHT FUCKING HERE IS ONE OF THE REASONS WHY I HATE MARKS LIKE YOU PEOPLE BASHING FUCK OUT OF PEOPLE'S TASTE TRYING TRYING TO SHOVE PEOPLE THAT ARE NOT THAT INTERESTING TO THEM DOWN OUR FUCKING THROAT. Now I haven't been paying attention to punk marks in particular but not I'm seeing why they're annoying as fuck because it's people like you that give marks a bad name. Now it's people like you we have to hear fucking arguments over on whose better. You just came the fuck out of nowhere trying to bury someone's interest and not expect them to fight back. Either


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Biast said:


> unk3 :brock :heyman <--- These are the important men.


:lol If only they could get people to stop changing the channel when they come on.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Bork, Punk, Bryan, Orton, shield... Hell, even Cena, tonight should be good!


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

krai999 said:


> SEE!! SEE!! RIGHT FUCKING HERE IS ONE OF THE REASONS WHY I HATE MARKS LIKE YOU PEOPLE BASHING FUCK OUT OF PEOPLE'S TASTE TRYING TRYING TO SHOVE PEOPLE THAT ARE NOT THAT INTERESTING TO THEM DOWN OUR FUCKING THROAT. Now I haven't been paying attention to punk marks in particular but not I'm seeing why they're annoying as fuck because it's people like you that give marks a bad name. Now it's people like you we have to hear fucking arguments over on whose better. You just came the fuck out of nowhere trying to bury someone's interest and not expect them to fight back. Either


Take a chill pill bro.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

krai999 said:


> SEE!! SEE!! RIGHT FUCKING HERE IS ONE OF THE REASONS WHY I HATE MARKS LIKE YOU PEOPLE BASHING FUCK OUT OF PEOPLE'S TASTE TRYING TRYING TO SHOVE PEOPLE THAT ARE NOT THAT INTERESTING TO THEM DOWN OUR FUCKING THROAT. Now I haven't been paying attention to punk marks in particular but not I'm seeing why they're annoying as fuck because it's people like you that give marks a bad name. Now it's people like you we have to hear fucking arguments over on whose better. You just came the fuck out of nowhere trying to bury someone's interest and not expect them to fight back. Either


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Won't be able to watch it live but it'll be recording. Hopefully they make this a good Raw before the PPV...

Fuck who am I kidding... unk2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Am I the only one looking forward to seeing just about every match being built up for Summerslam? Everything's been at the very least good so far.

Punk/Heyman/Lesnar- the Punk vs. Heyman match isn't going to be much of a match obviously, but should be good to see if Punk/Lesnar go at it one more time before Summerslam. Looking forward to this the most.

Bryan/Cena/Orton/Vince/HHH- Looking forward to this as well. HHH's promo last week was pretty good and I wonder if we're finally going to see this McMahon Drama Storyline finally move a little bit. Bryan/Cena will no doubt be a piece of it and then you have Orton looming around somewhere. Should be interesting.

Sandow/Cody- This is probably the best mid-card feud since Punk/Mysterio in 2010. It's been great week in and week out, and has progressed very smoothly. Sandow has been owning the time he's gotten and giving top-guy quality performances week in and week out. And to be fair, Cody's been bringing his A-game as well during all of this and hasn't been someone to just push aside. Great stuff and hopefully some more fun continues on Raw.

Wyatt/Kane- Another really good mid-card feud. Wyatt's promo this past week on SD took me from saying "I think I like the guy..." to "OMG, WWE struck gold with this gimmick!" Kane's promo last week as well was a really good one. Not sure what to expect from the match itself, but I've been happy with the build up.

Big E/Ziggler/AJ- Good feud between them and although Big E beat Ziggler last week, I think it's gonna continue. The feud has been enjoyable with Ziggler mocking AJ and exploiting her craziness while AJ continues to make Ziggler's life a living hell with Big E Langston.

AJ/Kaitlyn/Layla- Okay yeah, AJ's involved in two feuds. It's been good tbh... well, besides Layla's promo last week. But the AJ/Kaitlyn stuff has, but if they're not giving Kaitlyn back the belt, they should end it after Summerslam. Good stuff though.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

unk2 :brock :heyman :wyatt :cody :sandow :bryan

Is what i'm looking forward too.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Stad said:


> unk2 :brock :heyman :wyatt :cody :sandow :bryan
> 
> Is what i'm looking forward too.


Holly shit, isn't Wyatt's head fucking huge?!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> Am I the only one looking forward to seeing just about every match being built up for Summerslam? Everything's been at the very least good so far.
> 
> Did I miss anything?


Unfortunately, WWE is missing something in the fact that there is six days to go until SummerSlam and they have dick built-up for their IC, US and Tag champions.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Raw before S.S. WOOT!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looking forward to see what's next for Punk/Brock/Heyman and Bryan/Cena/Orton. Hopefully this will be a good go-home show for SummerSlam.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So it's the go home show. Expecting awesomeness.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Unfortunately, WWE is missing something in the fact that there is six days to go until SummerSlam and they have dick built-up for their IC, US and Tag champions.



Those titles are not really important and haven't been for a while, so who really cares? They have enough good stories and matches going into SummerSlam.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Yours truly will be at the show LIVE here in Sacramento because BIG E WINNING is doing it for the fans to give you the R-Truth of the show incase WWE pulls some trickery on the TV.

That and I got lucky on a free ticket this morning. Yeah, live chatting.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> Those titles are not really important and haven't been for a while, so who really cares? They have enough good stories and matches going into SummerSlam.


Treat the titles like they're not important until no one cares.
No one cares about the titles, so why treat them like they're important?

That's pretty much the logic you just gave me.

What is the fucking point of a championship belt if not to be important and to have people care? Maybe I could let it slide if it was just the US title, but we're talking about three titles here, literally half the titles in the company.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Yours truly will be at the show LIVE here in Sacramento because BIG E WINNING is doing it for the fans to give you the R-Truth of the show incase WWE pulls some trickery on the TV.
> 
> That and I got lucky on a free ticket this morning. Yeah, live chatting.


Awesome, no matter how much the show might suck it is that much better live. Your lucky you might actually experience the Wyatt entrance. Can't wait till they come to Boston.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Just watched Breaking Bad

Hi Carol

(awesome episode)


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Yours truly will be at the show LIVE here in Sacramento because BIG E WINNING is doing it for the fans to give you the R-Truth of the show incase WWE pulls some trickery on the TV.
> 
> That and I got lucky on a free ticket this morning. Yeah, live chatting.


Hopefully we'll get a shot of you looking bored as hell during the almost-guaranteed backstage McMahon family promo.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

dxbender said:


>


So much better than the current one.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Treat the titles like they're not important until no one cares.
> No one cares about the titles, so why treat them like they're important?
> 
> That's pretty much the logic you just gave me.
> ...



What do you want from me? It's not my fault that those titles don't mean anything anymore. I'm just saying that right now the fact that there is no real storyline around those titles is not important regarding SummerSlam.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

dxbender said:


>


Wow that's Great! I wish the WWE would use this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's been said before, but I really hope Paul says something stupid...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The last 3 RAW's I've fell asleep. Not because of boredom but of tiredness. Will not miss any tonight; the go-home show.
You guys' above posts give me hope for a good show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> The last 3 RAW's I've fell asleep. Not because of boredom but of tiredness. Will not miss any tonight; the go-home show.
> You guys' above posts give me hope for a good show.


It better be good. It's the go-home show.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Pumped for Raw tonight,should be a treat ahead of the biggest party of the summer.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> It better be good. It's the go-home show.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the show tonight. Hopefully we get Wyatt's first match (you'd think they'd want to see how the crowd responds to his ring work before throwing him into the fire literally), a long Danielson match, and Punk finally getting the upper hand on Lesnar. The one thing I'm really not looking forward to is Big Show waddling out to save Henry from a Shield beatdown.

Also, love that custom RAW open video. Union Underground is incredible.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Hm... anyone her remember how the crowd in Sacramento was last time Raw was held there?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

^ last time they were Sacramento was go home Smackdown for Royal Rumble with the Rock/Punk (and the crowd was reportedly very good that show)

last time they were held RAW this happened:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Enforcer said:


> I'm looking forward to the show tonight. Hopefully we get Wyatt's first match (you'd think they'd want to see how the crowd responds to his ring work before throwing him into the fire literally), a long Danielson match, and Punk finally getting the upper hand on Lesnar. The one thing I'm really not looking forward to is Big Show waddling out to save Henry from a Shield beatdown.


As if Vince pays attention to crowd reaction. Look at Del Rio. I think the whole point of holding off on him wrestling is that they somehow think that if the people don't know what to think of him as a wrestler, they'll be shocked when he beats Kane and it's some big thing. Granted, it will surprise absolutely no one because I don't think there's a person on the face of this Earth that believes Kane is going to win, between the fact that it's Bray's first match, and Kane's reputation for putting people over, and the fact that he's going off to film See No Evil 2, but still.


----------



## Maag (Jul 23, 2013)

I hope the Heyman Punk "match" is interesting because i think it is all to obvious that Heyman has something up his sleeve. Lesnar is gonna come in beat up Punk then they will be asking will Punk be fit for Summerslam? Im calling it. Just my prediction though


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Enforcer said:


> I'm looking forward to the show tonight. Hopefully we get Wyatt's first match (you'd think they'd want to see how the crowd responds to his ring work before throwing him into the fire literally), a long Danielson match, and Punk finally getting the upper hand on Lesnar. The one thing I'm really not looking forward to is Big Show waddling out to save Henry from a Shield beatdown.
> 
> Also, love that custom RAW open video. Union Underground is incredible.



I think Wyatts first match on PPV would be better. People want to see him wrestle and letting his first match could get PPV buy rates, just like the shield probably got some PPV buys to see them wrestle their first real match.

Sure Cena is what is going to sell PPVs but it will get people to want to see Wyatt wrestle his first match


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Maag said:


> I hope the Heyman Punk "match" is interesting because i think it is all to obvious that Heyman has something up his sleeve. Lesnar is gonna come in beat up Punk then they will be asking will Punk be fit for Summerslam? Im calling it. Just my prediction though



Well Punks character isn't a retard so hopefully he has something up his sleeve to counter it


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

How many matches have they set up for Summerslam? 5? I know Bryan/Cena, Brock/Punk, the mixed tag, Wyatt/Kane and Christian/ADR. Have I missed something?


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Hera said:


> How many matches have they set up for Summerslam? 5? I know Bryan/Cena, Brock/Punk, the mixed tag, Wyatt/Kane and Christian/ADR. Have I missed something?


Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Hera said:


> How many matches have they set up for Summerslam? 5? I know Bryan/Cena, Brock/Punk, the mixed tag, Wyatt/Kane and Christian/ADR. Have I missed something?


So far WWE has officially announced:

WWE Champion John Cena vs. Daniel Bryan 
CM Punk vs. Brock Lesnar 
World Heavyweight Champion Alberto Del Rio vs. Christian 
Kane vs. Bray Wyatt (Ring of Fire Match) 
Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow 
Dolph Ziggler & Kaitlyn vs. Big E Langston & Divas Champion AJ Lee


----------



## tOSUBuckeyes (Aug 11, 2013)

Hera said:


> How many matches have they set up for Summerslam? 5? I know Bryan/Cena, Brock/Punk, the mixed tag, Wyatt/Kane and Christian/ADR. Have I missed something?


Rhodes/Sandow will also be on the card.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hera said:


> How many matches have they set up for Summerslam? 5? I know Bryan/Cena, Brock/Punk, the mixed tag, Wyatt/Kane and Christian/ADR. Have I missed something?


6 matches confirmed: those + Sandow vs Rhodes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

IT'S ALMOST TIME GUYS!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Here live. Ryder is still over and Slater is an entertaining heel in their Superstars match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tOSUBuckeyes (Aug 11, 2013)

5 minutes 

I have a good feeling about this Raw.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I feel like they've set matches up but I can't remember anything but the main two in terms of what is actually going on. Can't believe I forgot Sandow/Rhodes however. Their shit on Smackdown has been hilarious.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I hope it's a good one.

I don't always watch but I figured I had to since I'm getting Summerslam.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a good feeling about every Raw until Cole starts yapping..


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Here live. Ryder is still over and Slater is an entertaining heel in their Superstars match.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How is the crowd, brother?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Raw in 3 minutes!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

2 MINUTES LEFT!!! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JY57 said:


> 6 matches confirmed: those + Sandow vs Rhodes


Lets hope Sandow vs Rhodes isnt the preshow match


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready :cody rton2 :bryan :vince4 :HHH2 :brock unk5 :heyman


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

tOSUBuckeyes said:


> 5 minutes
> 
> I have a good feeling about this Raw.


Don't jinx us now.tunga3


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well let's go-home.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Lets hope Sandow vs Rhodes isnt the preshow match


Nah. They've been building up this feud very well. The pre-show match will probably be some random match with no build as always.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Here we go....


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Lets do this...enjoy the show folks,hope its not a letdown.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

ITS TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIME! :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Alright here we go!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Lets hope Sandow vs Rhodes isnt the preshow match


Agree. The pre-show matches are for guys like Miz and Sheamus.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

uhhh I guess I'll look at this shit live tonight


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Random. Very random


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:yes :bryan


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Honestly dont know what to expect tonight so just going to enjoy the fuckery and watch the International Space Station go over my house again


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:yes


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Can't wait to see Heyman in that sweatsuit


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Here we goooo another monday.....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:bryan "WE'RE MOVING TO SACRAMENTO"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:yes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HERE HE COMES. :yes :yes :bryan


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Barrett :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

cant get back 2 back pyro openings...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Starting 15 seconds into Bryan's entrance, good start.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

:dazzler:dazzler:dazzler:dazzler:dazzler:dazzler:dazzler


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

So...Bryan got a half jobber entrance?

The crowd isn't as loud for him as in previous weeks...that's not a good sign.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Holy shit, all those YES signs


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds like a Daniel crowd already :yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY SHIT, look at all of those Bryan signs.

:lmao at anyone who doesn't think he's over.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Barrett's ready to do the 2nd job to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Bryan to start off the show I see.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like Bryan has a cult following tonight.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Bryan and Barrett again?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Barrett looks like absolute shit without a beard


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE WE GO!!! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Look at that crowd. :yes


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wade about to get beaten again :brock


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Barrett to be buried once again


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Let's get this shit started!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wade Barrett gets another chance to be a punching bag then.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> So...Bryan got a half jobber entrance?
> 
> The crowd isn't as loud for him as in previous weeks...that's not a good sign.


I think the audio was just messed up


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh, I good love a good Bryan crowd. :mark:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Barrett with the biggest jobbing entrance I've ever seen...his name isn't even called. :lmao


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

D Bry with the half jobber entrance? lol

All those damn :yes signs


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is it every time something happens on Smackdown, they have to do a rematch or a repeat on Raw? Doesn't that just give me less reason to watch Smackdown?


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

Fear the beard.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

bryan is so fucking over


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> Agree. The pre-show matches are for guys like Miz and Sheamus.


and according to the WWE IC or Tag team title holders ha ha ha


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Starts off good (Y)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BRYAN IS VERY OVER :bryan :bryan


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL MADDOX


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Barrett with that jobber entrance


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Barrett looks shit without a beard.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Hate it when Raw starts with no opening video, no pyro, nothing. Makes it difficult to get immersed into the show from the very beginning.

Wade looks tougher without the beard. What the fuck?


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

LOL BRADDDD


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

lolMaddox


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Maddox needs his own theme music. Or just come out to silence like he used to.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Brad Maddox's triumphant return as crooked referee!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

How dare they boo Brad "The Mad-Ox" Maddox.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Woah, so many Bryan signs. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh Brad. Why must it be you?!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I miss when WWE would show both full entrances of both wrestlers.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Braddox reffing again :lol SCREWJOB TIME!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Brad Maddox? This match just got 50% better


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Barrett jobbing again? :jones


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Humbling for Barrett.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This feels so sloppy so far


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Maddox as ref :datass


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DAT DB screwjob incoming

:vince


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

His theme is the Raw theme? :lol


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

Special Ref? Maddox? lolwut?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

barrett yawns at maddox...so do we all...


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:lmao :lmao at Barrett. Dat jobber entrance.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Brad going back to his roots!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dat Overness!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I wish I could grow a beard


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

this crowd is on fire tonight so far


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Maddox.

RAW GM.
Referee.
A man of the people.

What can't he do?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Two future GOATs in the ring and Barrett :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

As the raw before summerslam...this is not a good start.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Look at all the Yes signs!


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

So I finally tune into Raw on time and it starts with an entrance in progress and a superstar already in the ring? Wtf? Where's the damn, intro or the Welcome?? Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like we will be having a hot crowd tonight! :yes


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The Maddox going back to his ref roots.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Next chapter in the Barett embarassment incoming


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

The last time Maddox was ref there was screwjob right?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Woah, a match to start off the show?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

To think this was a Summerslam match two years ago.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Why is it every time something happens on Smackdown, they have to do a rematch or a repeat on Raw? Doesn't that just give me less reason to watch Smackdown?


That's exactly why they do it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Seems like there are still plenty of jobs for Barrett to do. :lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Dubbletrousers said:


> I think the audio was just messed up


Hmm...that's possible. I mean, there are lots of Bryan signs, but in that first minute and a half while he was walking to the ring, it sounded like maybe...60% of the crowd was chanting. Usually its like...95%+.

Oh fuck, and now the crowd is dead. Like...no noise.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lmao at the idiots who 3 years ago were saying Barrett should be WWE Champion.
(I wasn't here 3 years ago)


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Crooked ref time


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Dem signs. :mark: :mark:


----------



## tOSUBuckeyes (Aug 11, 2013)

Barrett looks horrible without the beard now.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Secueritae said:


> The last time Maddox was ref there was screwjob right?


I believe he refereed one more match on Raw before getting the sack.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

I got til 5


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Making Cena the underdog again? rofl


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

ChromeMan said:


> To think this was a Summerslam match two years ago.


I was thinking the same thing..smh


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Even JBL is annoying now


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So is Pyro going to flip when Wade loses to Bryan again. 

At least Wade's looking strong.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

There's a better chance of someone breaking the streak then someone making cena tap out again


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Really sucks where Wade is at. He has the tools but just doesnt get a chance.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice crowd btw.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL at those saying Bryan chants were getting smaller :HHH2


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> So is Pyro going to flip when Wade loses to Bryan again.
> 
> At least Wade's looking strong.


To be fair, Wade Barrett does always look strong...he just never wins. :lol


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

JBL....Shut up about Barretts beard....SMH


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

tOSUBuckeyes said:


> Barrett looks horrible without the beard now.


You do realize he started beardless in Nexus right?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I Came To Play said:


> :lmao :lmao at Barrett. Dat jobber entrance.


IT was to give Maddox his proper enterance ha


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Ring look smaller than usual?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Maddox going back to his ref roots lol.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

That little sell of leg from Barrett as he stepped down off the apron. Little things.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan got California going NUTS


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Wade Barett getting heat


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lol

Love when Wade trolls the crowd...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Barrett without a beard is just..


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Love the yes rally towels


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Will Daniel Bryan overcome the odds?!


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Wade working the crowd like a pro.

Jobbing in t minus 10 minutes.

:vince5:vince5


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

antdvda said:


> Ring look smaller than usual?


????????


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SoupBro said:


> Really sucks where Wade is at. *He has the tools* but just doesnt get a chance.


Yeah, all but the most important one. Be entertaining


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

great match so far


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> LOL at those saying Bryan chants were getting smaller :HHH2


Well as I said already, during his entrance, not as much of the crowd seemed into it. Maybe it was the audio, but it seemed somewhat quieter. Like...60% of the crowd was chanting instead of the usual 95%. Or maybe they're mic'd badly.

And aside from some of Bryan's spots, I count a LOT of dead spots in the crowd for this match.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

That MAN IS OVER!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Stop with the "Flying Goat" 

Please


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

nBryan makes me lol at times


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Enough with goat jokes JBL.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God Barrett is bland. 

And Good God is Bryan awesome!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Seen that coming :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:bryan is on fire tonight. :mark: Come to think of it, he's on fire every week. :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL at that awkward silence when JBL gave away the summerslam finish


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

VINTAGE MADDOX!


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

there it is folks lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Rvp20 said:


> There's a better chance of someone breaking the streak then someone making cena tap out again


As sad as this is, it's true.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Every time they go to the outside of the ring i half get up off the sofa expecting an ad break


----------



## tOSUBuckeyes (Aug 11, 2013)

Ahh there's the screwjob


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Stad said:


> ????????


Maybe not. Sometimes it seems like the TNA ring is always smaller than the WWE one.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

SCREW JOB!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

lol, Barrett wins. :lol


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Reminds me of Hell In A Cell 2012 unk


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

there it is a fast 3


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lol Saw that coming

GOAT MADDOX


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. Maddox screwed Bryan. Shock.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy shit Barrett won.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao wtf


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Barrett da new #1 contender


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Called that screwjob :lmao


----------



## KAllevik (Jun 28, 2011)

YEAH!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Maddox with that dat fast count! :lmao


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Kick his head in Bryan!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

BARRETT WON! :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

The Barratt Barrage Begins


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wha' dey hell!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

LULZ


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Bryan going down with a rollup, screwwwwjob!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Maddox with that fair refreeing


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Haha


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why is he still in the ring?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Maddox to get the Yes Lock now. :yes


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Tyrone must me happy


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess Barrett can say he got a win?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DAT BARRETT


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Well...at least Barrett won a match.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

You're either nexus or again.... wait wrong year.


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

firstrow sports is blocked!? :'( anyone got a stream?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Brad Maddox 

=


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Official like a referee with a whistle


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Well as I said already, during his entrance, not as much of the crowd seemed into it. Maybe it was the audio, but it seemed somewhat quieter. Like...60% of the crowd was chanting instead of the usual 95%. Or maybe they're mic'd badly.
> 
> And aside from some of Bryan's spots, I count a LOT of dead spots in the crowd for this match.


Daniel Bryan chants, Yes chants, a whole bunch of "Yes!" signs. Things are still going for him.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bryan is so annoying, with his little angry face. Being 4 feet tall, it doesn't look that intimidating.

He needs to improve his character drastically.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Daniel Bryan getting Sacramento popping! :bryan


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:vince5

Bryan you troll!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Since when has attacking a referee or official cost you a title match? Even in the 80s, Warrior beat up refs all the freakin' time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT THE FANS LOVE BRYAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> LOL at that awkward silence when JBL gave away the summerslam finish


What did he say?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PYRO JIZZING HIS PANTIES OVER THAT WIN.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Barrett getting a win after half a year lol.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Trollin hard


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Can alkways rely on Bryan to put on a good show.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

DBry screwed... Shades of Summerslam to come


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Crowd or Cult? :lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Note to self: If your a babyface, and Brad Maddox is the special referee of your match... you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, fuck off Miz you prick.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh no not a LOSS! Because losing mean.. err.. getting title shots in WWE world.

Right Jack Swagger?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The Miz :lol


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

ugh miztv, great


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck Miz tv.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dat Taker vs Austin finish


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh god, MizTV fpalm


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

I swear Maddox must be bishoff's illegitimate son.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan is so over it's ridiculous.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Aaro said:


> firstrow sports is blocked!? :'( anyone got a stream?


Works fine for me. Try again?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

it's must miz tv


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

"controversial" MizTV

Oh look, another rematch...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Controversial" MizTv

Jesus.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Since when has attacking a referee or official cost you a title match? Even in the 80s, Warrior beat up refs all the freakin' time.


Except the ref in this case is also the GM.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

MITB vs MITB? i like


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Controversial Miz TV? Really Cole


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can we just fire the Miz? You could put any talking head in there and it'd be the same.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sandow's briefcase is the definition of *EPIC.*


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Miz TV is controversial ?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Orton vs Sandow, even though we got that last month, it feels like just yesterday :/


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"Controversial MizTV?" There is no controversy, it just sucks.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

They do Miz TV every week fuck fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Damien jobdow


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Whoa! Damien's MITB briefcase is pumping!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaa d bryan is winning on sunday lol ;D


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The CONTROVERSIAL Miz TV.

Sandow's briefcase is GOAT.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

No! I don't want Sandow to lose tonight... or at least this soon. I'm on a roll right now with that Barrett win.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KO Bossy said:


> I guess Barrett can say he got a win?


The same way Axel can say he's beaten Trips multiple times


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Dat briefcase mmmphhh

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mr. MitB v. Mr. MitB.....Cool


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

MizTV tonight?

Oh joy. :shaq


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:lmao Sandow's briefcase


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

another rematch? wtf, should have just replayed last weeks shows and called it a night


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The WWE's had more MizTV segments in the past month than they had Cutting Edge, Highlight Reel, Peep Show, or Carlito's Cabana segments in the past 10 years.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Great another controversial MizTV segment!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ughhh Miz TV


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> What did he say?


Cole said something about how Vince doesn't want either Cena or Bryan as champ and JBL said he won't have to worry about that if Orton cashes in.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> LOL at that awkward silence when JBL gave away the summerslam finish


When did he do that?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh please there is nothing controversial with The MIZ


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> Works fine for me. Try again?


Its blocked in the uk but they so have a new site

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Sandow better not lose the match. Or if he does, they better make sure that it's not clean.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Loving the new briefcase, hoping Cody ruins this one too.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

WOOOOO A WIN AT LAST EVEN IF IT IS A DODGY ONE!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I really hope Barrett gets some kind of push after this. I doubt that will happen, though.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Sandow's briefcase is the definition of *EPIC.*


This. I love the new look.


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> Works fine for me. Try again?


me too


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

Fuckin MizTv fpalm


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Aaro said:


> firstrow sports is blocked!? :'( anyone got a stream?


No it isn't. That's what I'm watching on ma phonsies.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

The Miz wouldn't be controversial if he did a slavery gimmick. Idiot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MizTV is controversial the same exact way "John Cena is the most controversial superstar in WWE history."

:HHH2


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

I love Sandows new case.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Another note to self: I just spelled "you're" wrong. DAMMIT! #GrammarSlam

EDIT: Oh, wait, nevermind, I didn't. WHEW!

DOUBLE EDIT: WAIT A MINUTE. I DID do that! SHIT!


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

OMG Barrett actually won. :mark:


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Finally, Barrett FINALLY won a match.

DAT WINNING STREAK


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Randy Vs Damien. 

I'm sure this match won't be predictable at all. Does anyone here think Damien is actually going to win?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Sandow's briefcase is fucking incredible.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat suitcase :lol


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome briefcase!


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh, we got Cody ringside. We know what's happening.


----------



## tOSUBuckeyes (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice briefcase


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

All these Jobber entrances / Cut entrances..


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Sandow.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Handcuffs!! 50 shades of Sandow!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cody on commentary :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Noooo, Cody won't interfere here fpalm


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Dat briefcase spot


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

dat briefcase


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol @ that choco-case


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

handcuffs :lol


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> MizTV is controversial the same exact way "John Cena is the most controversial superstar in WWE history."
> 
> :HHH2


Don't forget King of Extreme

:cena3


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

rton2 :mark:

Great pop!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why do you keep allowing bitter enemies to be guest commentators why won't you learn your lesson


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cody is interfering in this match

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao

These entrances...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Match will end with Rhodes hitting Sandow in the face with that briefcase in the corner.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

TheeJayBee said:


> The Miz wouldn't be controversial if he did a slavery gimmick. Idiot.


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

hopefully sandow has the keys


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao DEM CUFFS!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"The controversial" MizTV? Really, Cole?! fpalm


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

He handcuffed it to the fucking ring. :lmao


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Can't believe firstrow is blocked here in the UK. This isn't feckin China!


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Haha, fuckin cuffs.

Rhodes/Sandow is one of the most entertaining feuds in recent memory.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Classic Orton pop (Y)


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dat huge Orton pop


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hope Rhodes makes commentary at least bareable for 10 minutes


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' Orton pop


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stad said:


> Match will end with Rhodes hitting Sandow in the face with that briefcase in the corner.


Don't forget the RKO OUT OF NOWHERE!!!!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Couldn't Cody just open the briefcase and take out the contract if he wanted to steal it again?


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

I just rewatched the Montreal Screwjob and never realised Bret spat in McMahon's face


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Orton is money sign fpalm


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

The pussy pop that Orton just got. Good lord. :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DAT ORTON POP DOE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rvp20 said:


> Don't forget King of Extreme
> 
> :cena3



D'oh! How could I forget? He's a renaissance man!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

"_Randy has voices inside his head
Just watching him puts me to bed
Puts me to sleep

Randy walks down here on this ramp
His expression stays the same 
He does his pose up in the corner
Can't think of anything more lame
All his tattoos are disgusting
All that oil on him is heinous 
I guess you get to sit back 
and watch me beat this ignoramus_"

:sandow


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Point goes to Damien Sandow for having the classier MITB briefcase.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So....Sandow is awesome.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Rvp20 said:


> Don't forget King of Extreme
> 
> :cena3


Don't forget UNPREDICTABLE :vince5


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Bitches be thirsty for Orton.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmm, Cody interference with Randy hitting the RKO on Cody?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Something tells me down the road there will be a Beard vs. Mustatche match.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> "The controversial" MizTV? Really, Cole?! fpalm


This is the man who describes John Cena as "One of the most controversial superstars in WWE history". Don't take anything Cole says seriously.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Randy needs some kind of special case. Maybe one made out of snakeskin.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Cody is not so hot on commentary.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't get over Sandow handcuffing the briefcase. :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Don't forget the RKO OUT OF NOWHERE!!!!!


Yup, RKO after he turns around.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty classic briefcase Sandow has.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Now Barrett looks like a champ..

:vince2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao All those women cheering for Orton. You know he's looking through the crowd:

"I'll take her, her, not her, she's getting it as soon as I get to the back, her......"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ dudes getting all aggy because Cole calls MizTV controversial


----------



## tOSUBuckeyes (Aug 11, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> Noooo, Cody won't interfere here fpalm


It's ridiculous how obvious they make the outcome of these matches for us sometimes.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

MOTB vs MOTB


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So how's this going now, is Barrett actually part of the feud or what?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

chocalate


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't think Orton is cashing in at SummerSlam. It's just toooooooo obvious


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

What's wrong with a chocolate briefcase Rhodes?!?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Crowd was pretty low for Blandy..didn't get ANYWHERE near that Bryan love. Cali is BRYAN COUNTRY...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did that sign just say "I am Evil Homer"? Did I read that right?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The commentary is awful, very awful. I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

Cody been reading IWC, chocolate briefcase


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

:lmao Cody totally stole that chocolate statement from WF :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dislike the new Sky Go player on the Xbox 360. Nothing wrong with the previous.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

In before Cody interferes and RKO OUT OF NOWHERE!


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> So how's this going now, is Barrett actually part of the feud or what?


Dear God, I hope not


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Rhodes is jealous of Chocolate Briefcase.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Randy Orton's amazing.

Never before has someone had a finisher that can be hit in the blink of an eye, but people see coming well before the match happens.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> So how's this going now, is Barrett actually part of the feud or what?


He's the random dude needed to push that Maddox is Vince's puppet and Vince hates Bryan. Nothing more besides on Friday Daniel getting his win back.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So who is the heel and face here?

Is Sandow the face? Is Cody the heel?

Or are they both heels? 

Isnt Cody supposed to be the face?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Grand Theft Halliburton! 

LOL!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Being here live and see Daniel Bryan is an awesome experience.

Orton gets all the girls wet in here.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

You know commentary is in a tailspin when Cole is the only one with logic


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

Haven't heard the crowd cheer about his mustache in a long time...


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> Randy needs some kind of special case. Maybe one made out of *snakeskin*.


Read this as foreskin.. rton


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sandow handcuffing the briefcase :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cody kinda sucks a little on commentary...


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Sandow to arrive with a Vanilla briefcase next week.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

So wait a minute...

There was a thread about how ridiculous it was for JBL to say that Bryan is the hottest superstar in 20 years. People crapped on it, saying "well he's just trying to sell Bryan as a big deal, stop overreacting OP."

But then Cole says Miz TV is the most controversial talk show in WWE history. He's doing the same thing-selling it as a big deal. Yet there's no problem for people to overwhelmingly crap on it and call Cole out for it.

Fuck you people and your double standards. Either you want announcers to make ridiculous claims to hype up the current roster, or you don't. No picking and choosing.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

H.I.M. said:


> Cody kinda sucks a little on commentary...


May be the lisp


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Poor Rhodes, he's trying to justify being the babyface when there really is no justification. He's doing a decent job though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol at creative having Cody just admit on commentary that he would have done the same thing Sandow did to him. Yet, Cody, for some reason, is pissed at Sandow. Even though he would have done the same thing.

DAT LOGIC.

:vince5


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

cody is doing his best to get him and sandow on the pre show, just terrible.


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> Can't believe firstrow is blocked here in the UK. This isn't feckin China!


Just Google 'First Row Proxy'.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wrestler lands on the outside....

VINTAGE COMMERCIAL BREAK! :cole3


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Loved Cody's brilliant response to JBL saying "Doesn't that make you a sore loser?" Cody- "Sore loser? Ahh" lol he couldn't even explain how he's not a sore loser cause in actuality he's more of the heel in this feud.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wonder if they will say Orton and Cody have history. Wait nevermind it's the WWE.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> May be the lisp


Swaggers lisp is the worst :lol


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lol at creative having Cody just admit on commentary that he would have done the same thing Sandow did to him. Yet, Cody, for some reason, is pissed at Sandow. Even though he would have done the same thing.
> 
> DAT LOGIC.
> 
> :vince5


I was thinking the same exact thing. :lol


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

As much as I like Cody & Sandow, this storyline between them is terrible & makes no sense.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Why is Randy Orton so over? He brings fuck-all to a match


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

rpaj said:


> Haven't heard the crowd cheer about his mustache in a long time...


It's a mustache....

You can't expect it to hold it's appeal for very long


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> So wait a minute...
> 
> There was a thread about how ridiculous it was for JBL to say that Bryan is the hottest superstar in 20 years. People crapped on it, saying "well he's just trying to sell Bryan as a big deal, stop overreacting OP."
> 
> ...


In general, you're right. In practice, Bryan gets the crowd pretty molten. MizTV is about as controversial as milk. Exaggerate, but don't flat out lie, basically.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Chocolate briefcase"? Looks like Cody has been reading WF!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

This match is so unique that it's the 2nd time they have fought in 2 weeks. fpalm


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Poor Rhodes, he's trying to justify being the babyface when there really is no justification. He's doing a decent job though.


He's the heel, in reality, in this feud with Damien Sandow. The fact that he even admitted he would have done the same thing to Sandow had the roles been reversed is just laughable. I can't believe he fucking said that. :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I wonder if Cody realizes that he's effectively burying his ownself on commentary :hmm:


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Cody Rhodes brushes off JBL's very observant question about acting like a sore loser with a non-response. He's officially a WWE face.*


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Lillyart_14 said:


> Why is Randy Orton so over? He brings fuck-all to a match


Not to nitpick but Randy Orton has actually been on fire this year. His matches against Byan, for example.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

That Adidas ad was pretty awesome. RUN DMC!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Rhodes seems butthurt.:lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Cody just screwed himself with that statement :lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lol at creative having Cody just admit on commentary that he would have done the same thing Sandow did to him. Yet, Cody, for some reason, is pissed at Sandow. Even though he would have done the same thing.
> 
> DAT LOGIC.
> 
> :vince5


I have been thinking this same thing ever since commentary was screaming Sandow "stole" MITB from Rhodes at MITB. I think the argument makes Cody look like a bitter bitch and if the intention is to make him face they could have went about it in a different direction. Like have Sandow actually turn on Cody after the ladder match.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Why not just say that there was a "gentleman's agreement" before MITB that they wouldn't fuck with the other member of Rhodes Scholars if he was about to get the case? Sandow lied, so he's the heel. Rhodes is naive, so he's the face.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Didn't we have this exact same match like two weeks ago on Smackdown?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> So who is the heel and face here?
> 
> Is Sandow the face? Is Cody the heel?
> 
> ...


Sandow is the heel, Cody is a tweener.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

App Mention :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Cody Rhodes brushes off JBL's very observant question about acting like a sore loser with a non-response. He's officially a WWE face.*


"Welcome to the club."

:cena3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: OMG WWE APP!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

"The action was hot and heavy, thats where it never stops" :lawler


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

If anyone needs a link to stream link (new firstrowsports) pm me


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Two of the most snooze worthy superstars going at it.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought Orton was gonna hit a Tornado DDT rton


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good match so far.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Almost forgot about the app


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I must thank the App showing. I really wanted to see that barricade spot over anything tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lawler tries cracking a fish joke and gets silence fpalm


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cody's not doing well at all on commentary.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I want something exciting or interesting happens tonight. Probably too much to hope for.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

"I'd love to face the next Champion"
... Wait, what? You broke it up on Smackdown. 

Is Cody Rhodes drunk tonight?


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:lawler fpalm


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Crowd is pretty hot out here,I must say!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Finally a mention of the WWE App! :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Rhodes speaks like he is unsure of himself. It's a bit cringeworthy to sit through.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

lol yeah so with that logic right there, he never should have stopped Sandow on Smackdown! IDIOTS! :lol


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Two of the most snooze worthy superstars going at it.


:ambrose2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HHHGame78 said:


> This match is so unique that it's the 2nd time they have fought in 2 weeks. fpalm


Lol yeah and the first match of the night Bryan vs Barrett was the 2nd time in the 1 week. Creative at its best.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Why not just say that there was a "gentleman's agreement" before MITB that they wouldn't fuck with the other member of Rhodes Scholars if he was about to get the belt? Sandow lied, so he's the heel. Rhodes is naive, so he's the face.


This also would have made more sense to the storyline.


Cody's motivation is getting buried on commentary too.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah, Orton isn't cashing in.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love how they continue to pretty much kill any chance of Cody being considered the face in this feud.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

When these commentators are picking holes in the storyline, you know the creative fucked up big time with it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

How often do we hear "_____ is much more aggressive now"?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

But Cody, Sandow IS the better man.... I'm so confused .


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I've gotta say, I've been really impressed with Cody's work in the booth so far. Anyone else feels that way?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*In fairness, it's hard to disappoint a Sacramento crowd since they have to watch the Kings for whole season.

CHEAP HEAT.*


----------



## tOSUBuckeyes (Aug 11, 2013)

Cody needs to put the headset down and walk away now.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Poor Cody :lol He's being put into a corner.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Crowd is pretty hot out here,I must say!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 sarcasm?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Orton is so over


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuck the Commentary trying to Bury Rhodes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao And after the commercial break, they are STILL having Lawler and Cole bury Cody on commentary. You'd think Vince would say on the headset to stop making Cody look like the heel, during the commercial break. But they go right back to it after the commerical.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

They are burying the shit out of Cody over a 10 minute stretch here. WTF?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Love how they continue to pretty much kill any chance of Cody being considered the face in this feud *ever being on commentary again*.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

Triple H is gonna get the shovel out for the entire Sacramento crowd tonight thanks to those empty seats.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Stop talking, Cody.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Christians not winning then


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Commentators really want to make Cody seem awkward tonight :S


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Cody is just totally lost on commentary. Mute this man's mic right now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Sandow just break up Orton's five moves of doom sequence? 

WHOA!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark:

Good match.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> :ambrose2


^ That's the most snooze worthy superstar.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice match so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> When these commentators are picking holes in the storyline, you know the creative fucked up big time with it.


Yeah and when Cody is admitting he would do what Sandow did it just falls all apart


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Orton missing that power slam was :lol


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

" 9time world champion"

"9 times, wow"

Bahaha
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

This match is boring shit


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Good match.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

The commentators are really burying Cody, damn.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

best powerslam in wwe


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> I've gotta say, I've been really impressed with Cody's work in the booth so far. Anyone else feels that way?


SILENCE! :sandow


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Love that DDT spot.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It isn't really Cody's fault. It's just the way it's been booked and the question he's being asked.

ORTON WORKING DAT CROWD


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*DAT DISCO BALL. You know what that means!*


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Vintage cole!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

World's Best said:


> ^ That's the most snooze worthy superstar.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:ambrose2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Crowds pretty hot so far.

:lmao Sandow.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

vanpalm said:


> Commentators really want to make Cody seem awkward tonight :S


Nah, I just dont think he is as quick witted as someone like Punk, Sandow or even the Miz to hang with their banter


----------



## tOSUBuckeyes (Aug 11, 2013)

And here comes the interference...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"Take notes you little punk!" :lmao


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

The WWE might as well change the name of that DDT to "Vintage Orton." Thanks Michael Cole.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol JBL keeps asking these logical questions and Cody's really struggling to reply with a logical response since JBL's pretty much right about everything he's saying. And WTF did Cody really just say "Its cause Sandow thinks he's the better man" well yeah he kinda was the better man he won the fucking match. Jesus Cody just take the headset off.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

World's Best said:


> ^ That's the most snooze worthy superstar.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## z2019k (Mar 6, 2011)

2ndComingY2J said:


> This match is boring shit


Yup


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Clique said:


> I have been thinking this same thing ever since commentary was screaming Sandow "stole" MITB from Rhodes at MITB. I think the argument makes Cody look like a bitter bitch and if the intention is to make him face they could have went about it in a different direction. Like have Sandow actually turn on Cody after the ladder match.


Yeah, that's what I don't get either. Why not just have Sandow turn on Cody? That would have made alot more sense. What they're doing right now makes no sense and makes Cody look like a baby. And he's supposed to be the face. I think this is one storyline where basically everyone on the board can agree makes very little sense.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dem Legacy ties.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

lol, Sandow gets the RKO via that distraction


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

outta' nowhere!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Predictablity at its finest


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

And Sandow's the heel? :aries2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I swear to god Rhodes is the heel in this story. :lol


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Predicatble ending to a predictable wrestler. Fuck off Rorton


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That Legacy teamwork!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

And Orton wins!

But why isn't he on the card, I don't understand.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cody just completed contradicted himself fpalm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not a bad match between Sandow and Orton. Enjoyed that.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

...and Rhodes continues to be a dick aka face in the feud


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

What terrible selling by Orton. 

Going from crippled to RKO in 6 seconds flat...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How is Orton still this over?


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Boy they have screwed up this Rhodes face turn...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Straight outta compton


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gee, didn't see that coming.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great match. Maybe Sandow's best in WWE so far.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Let's just get DiBiase out there and complete the reunion.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

how does RVD not have a match at Summerslam?


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Shocker......it would have been an nice change to have Sandow win this one.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

RVD! :mark:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE booking feels like a terrible, nihilistic treatise on how good men don't exist.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao RVD, would of been funny if he fell.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Man RVD looks high.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RVD looks baked out of his fucking mind.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

ROB...VAN...DAM


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

RVD


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

RVD vs. Dean Ambrose?! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

oh my god that guy in the Wyatt mask and yes shirt :lol


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

That was a terrible segment.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

A battle royal for the #1 Contender for the United States Championship


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

OMG! lol sheep masks.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The commentators have poked so many holes in the Cody/Sandow storyline during that match!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

RVD or Kofi to win


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

RVD :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd lose my shit if RVD fell and landed on his nuts


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

wow 20 man battle royal for US title match, nice


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*"Can ya blame him?" :cole3

You and Lawler spent 10 minutes making him out seem like the heel in the story line. Shut up.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RVD vs Ambrose? YES PLEASE. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RVD! Shield.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Shield time :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Shield promo :mark: :mark:


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

This Sacramento crowd are great, but kudos to Orton and Sandow for giving them something worth cheering.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

AMBROSE/RVD. PLEASE. PLEASE. PLEASE.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ambrose :reigns :rollins


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Battle Royal! Fuck yeah! wonder if Big Show going to show up since he won the battle royal at the house show a few days ago


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

SHIELD :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My puppet is twittering.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

THESE BEAUTIFUL VOICES

FINALLY ON TV AGAIN

PRAISE THE LORD ABOVE


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

LIVE SHIELD PROMO :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Random-ass battle royal for the US Title shot. Yeah.

Shield as the IWC giving the "Push The Cruiserweights" line.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Believe in the SHIELD! :shield


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol wonder where RVD got that idea from?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Shield continuing to say nothing of substance.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Please dont put Ambrose on the preshow either.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

RVD is pretty flexible. Ambrose to drop his belt?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

pipe down with the lame ass promo


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sensesfail said:


> how does RVD not have a match at Summerslam?


He will do after this Battle Royal


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I love battle royals. :mark:
_"...and both feet must touch the floor"_


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SHIELD JUST CHILLIN IN THE SEWER.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

nice promo rollins


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

RVD couldn't make the World title match so he goes for the US title? 

Battle Royal should be cool though.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RVD vs. Dean Ambrose


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice, Shield gets some promo time on RAW


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

glad to say my kids were the first sheep masks I seen, (almost a month ago) expected to see them for sale by now, but nope.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Shield calling RVD old and lazy , IWC movement


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I just have to say Damian Sandow is one of the best workers in the WWE today. I don't care if he's not technical, he's a damn good brawler.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

They're just better... Yet those "old timers" always win...


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark:

SHIELD..

I get giddy I admit.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I still can't believe Orton is still this hugely over...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Fuck me, when was the last time we witnessed a Shield promo that wasn't on the god damn app?

Take me now, Dirty Dean!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Reigns :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The Shield have just become irrelevant now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well there's your tag and us championship matches :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose vs RVD could be a good match. They just better keep the belt on Ambrose


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose: "CM Punk is a catchphrase, I'm the Best In the World." :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Brilliant promo from Ambrose, as usual.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> The commentators have poked so many holes in the Cody/Sandow storyline during that match!


Well it didn't take much effort. You just had to ask some basic questions.

They really should've had Rhodes be happy for him at first but over time have Sandow be an asshole with "keeper of the case"-esque stuff. Maybe he could've gotten paranoid and turned on Rhodes himself. In the end they pulled the switch too early.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

AMBROSE HOLY FUCK

INDIVIDUAL PROMO

:mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

dat Ambrose promo :mark:


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice little promo , thank you much


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Shield :mark:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Good promo from the Shield, unsurprisingly


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

3MB are in the 20 man Royal Rumble, which means they should be able to win....but knowing the WWE I guess Mark Henry is going to knock all 3 out of the ring.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess Big Show wins the battle royal then or......


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

Everybody runs from the US champ


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

This Ambrose promo. BAW GAWD. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

.....I think I need a moment.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

That was a damn good promo segment from all 3 guys.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Holy fuck, Ambrose raping everyone on the mic.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

"This is the title everyone runs from"

Yea no one wants it because it means shit all.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My morals. My morals would be non existent around them.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Haven't seen a battle royal in ages, happily suprised. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I get so turned on when Ambrose cuts a promo. I think I need to seek help


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ambrose cut the hell out of that promo. good shit with the andre the giant line.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat Shield Promo :mark:


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

GHOST OF ANDRE THE GIANT :mark:


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Shield are awesome. I love them as a trio but actually want to see them split just for the possibilities!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Summer Rae just looked at RVD's split and said, "HOW DID HE DO THAT?!'


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Live promo?

Be still my panties.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

InB4 Andre the Giant's ghost interferes.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

SHIELD PROMO! SO AMAZING! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

coming to you live from Master Splinters lair...the Shield


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Yup.. Dean's got a point. The US title is a title in which everybody runs from. No one wants to hold that piece of shit anymore


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

The Shield speak!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> The Shield have just become irrelevant now.


Vince has his shiny new toy called the Wyatts.

So he could not care less about the shield now.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow that was a dumb promo. Toss in some more irrelevant crap like Andre the Giabt's ghost, Amby. And nobody wants the US title lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

RVD/Ambrose;
Shield/Show&Henry

That'd be fine.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ambrose/Punk feud after SS?? :mark:


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Shield promo, slightly surprised. :mark:


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

When Ambrose gets on the mic, i seriously start questioning my sexuality


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

That Shield promo was awesome.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

AMBORSE


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Good promo from Ambroise...Reigns wasn't bad either.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

All three of them did really well with that promo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

rollins definately peaking now though, other 2 have a career ahead of them.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Great promo by The Shield! :mark:


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Omg shield got character driven promo time well done Vince.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This *go-home show* should of stayed at home thus far...


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Three Moutain Dew commercials in a row. Now we need a Doritos commercial, then and Xbox One. And I will laugh.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Hot damn three Mtn Dew commercials in a row.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Fredo In The Cut said:


> AMBORSE


Dane Amborse...sounds like an opponent for Bork Lazer.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Andre the Giant's ghost...great promo by Shield & Dean Ambrose


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> So I guess Big Show wins the battle royal then or......


You won't see it coming, but I promise you'll... oh, wait, you did see it coming. Well, it's the Big Show.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Ambrose taking a shot at Punk! Whoa


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 44s 
For those of you wondering, The Big Show's new gimmick is going to be "Andre the Giant's Ghost." That's one massive bed sheet


Yes...yes


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm glad the rumored Big Show/Henry vs Shield handicap match looks to be dead.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Those dew commercials were trippy...


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE!!!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Damn that promo was good.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*I'm actually gonna rage if RVD wins tonight.*

They should do some more work re-introducing him so he can be a good World Title contender, not some low or mid card wrestler.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn i wonder how many times Orton has won a match with an RKO "OFF THE DISTRACTION!!" due to his opponents rival interfering? Anyone have a guess?


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Andre the Giant's ghost = Big Show


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> "This is the title everyone runs from"
> 
> Yea no one wants it because it means shit all.


This is probably true but damn if it isn't a good spin on things, especially from a heel like Ambrose who seems perfectly content in his own little world where he is actually the WWE Champion.:ambrose


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ambrose is gonna have a bright future. Would love to see him and Orton feud.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> rollins definately peaking now though, other 2 have a career ahead of them.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

A 20-man Battle Royal? Should be good! :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> rollins definately peaking now though, other 2 have a career ahead of them.


I disagree he has the ability to play face and do well for himself

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> You won't see it coming, but I promise you'll... oh, wait, you did see it coming. Well, it's the Big Show.


If Big Show doesn't take his RAW shirt off to reveal he's with ECW, I'll be certain that I didn't see it coming.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

FACK THE MACKLEMORE


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

That Summerslam theme is so god damn bad.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Amber B said:


> My morals. My morals would be non existent around them.


Would you frost their chins like a cupcake?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

The Summerslam theme sucks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Andre the Giant's corpse > Big Show


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Fuck off Macklemore.*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm tired of Tity Boi...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: I'm actually gonna rage if RVD wins tonight.*

Rage all you want bro.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THAT LESNAR PROMO :mark:


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

20 man battle royal?

That means we are going to get 19 jobber entrances, and 1 main entrance from the obvious winner.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lesnar!


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

what happened so far what did i miss


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretaped Lensar promo. TAKE 10


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Rollins is damn good on the mic! Awesome promo and really excited for them to start single careers.

Also The King botching Macklemore's name. Lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dat Brock promo


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Why can't the WWE ever pick a decent theme for it's PPV's?! 

The Beast talks!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This Brock promo. :mark:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Blueforce7 said:


> Three Moutain Dew commercials in a row. Now we need a Doritos commercial, then and Xbox One. And I will laugh.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Brock Lesnar promo rerun... It's worth watching again


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> 40 man battle royal?
> 
> That means we are going to get 39 jobber entrances, and 1 main entrance from the obvious winner.


40? No. I think it's just 20.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

LESNAR :mark:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Brock reading dem cue cards.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> A 20-man Battle Royal? Should be good! :mark:


Except for it's 17 jobbers and 3 people who actually have a chance to win.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

2Chainz and Macklemore in a song.. lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CM Punk > Brock Lesnar


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> 40 man battle royal?
> 
> That means we are going to get 39 jobber entrances, and 1 main entrance from the obvious winner.


20 man


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This promo is about as good as the "Legitimate Threat" promos for Brock's match with Cena when he returned last year. Good stuff.


----------



## tOSUBuckeyes (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd rather see the Uso's get another shot at the Title over Henry/Show for example.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

* THE BEAST *


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Wtf happened to that cool theme they had the first couple of weeks? It fit DB/Cena's feud perfectly.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Lesnar reminds me of a giant baby.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> You won't see it coming, but I promise you'll... oh, wait, you did see it coming. Well, it's the Big Show.


I don't know. Remember Big Show is the guy that apparently is like a ninja backstage and no one can see him coming when he attacks them.

Enjoyed that Brock promo.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Loving this (taped) Brock promo.


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

BROCK WITH DAT GOAT PROMO


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Brock!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

MMA for beginners :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Brock must win this. Epic promo that makes me much more interested than otherwise.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> Brock reading dem cue cards.


I seen that made me laugh.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

HHHGame78 said:


> Brock reading dem cue cards.


:lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Pipebomb by lesnar!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Crocker said:


> what happened so far what did i miss


Barrett beat Bryan. Brad was the special ref and screwed Bryan.
Orton beat Sandow.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Lesnar promo is so scripted. He can not cut this good of a promo by himself.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

omg brock shut up, ur voice is silly. and how many takes did it take to shoot this 3 minute promo


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Lesnar needs to just not speak ever. His promos make Seth Rollins sound like the most intimidating person on the planet.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This video package :mark:


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

As 'bad' as Brock's promos may seem to some people, you stand up and take notice when he talks. He's just got that presence about him. He's the beast!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Brock's delivery... :no:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HOLY CRAP, I AM SO DAMN PUMPED FOR PUNK VS LESNAR. YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND.

THIS PROMO IS JUST.. :mark: :mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lesnars cadence is really terrible.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow...Brock actually had a solid promo for once.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

strong UFC black and white promo

lolohopter


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BAD ASS Brock promo.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lesnar >>>>


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:lmao MMA class for beginners at his local gym


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Size DOES matter!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Was Brock Lesnar WWE Champion for 434 days? No
Was Brock Lesnar the longest reigning WWE Champion in last 25 years? No


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did CM PUNK try out for the NFL and fail???

NO


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good promo, said it about it last week when I saw it.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Cant wait to see Heath Slater win this battle royal


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

PISS with dat promo


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

He is going to make Punk sit through a 10 minute Lesnar promo.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I hope Brock breaks Punk in half. :brock
Size does matter! :brock


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CM PUNK!!! :mark:


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Great Promo Borky.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I enjoyed that. Who cares if it's scripted. Newsflash: most of wrestling is.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

That Brock promo was great until the end when he started talking like Forest Gump


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

"_He has never faced anybody like me because there's nobody like me_"

:brock


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Zach Gowan knew what it was like to be victimized by Brock Lesnar. #prayforzach*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

This Lesnar promo is fucking awesome.


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Brock must win this. Epic promo that makes me much more interested than otherwise.


what.. lesnar already has wins over triple h, twice actually, making him tap out. cm punk's biggest CLEAN win was against jeff hardy, which isnt even that impressive


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Dat Bork Laser vignette :mark:


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: I'm actually gonna rage if RVD wins tonight.*

It's probably just to get him on the card. He'll probably go after Del Rio later.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wonder how many people here would tell Brock he's shit at promos


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Wolverine vs. The Hulk is more _relevant to my interests_ than I would like to admit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Crowd is HYPED for Punk/Brock!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Great Brock promo. A+


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock just destroyed Punk in that promo. :damn


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Say something stupid" mention :mark::mark:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Macho man tshirt?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I hate Josh Mathews beady fucking eyes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Great Lesnar package

Macho Man shirt..the way it should ALWAYS be


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

darkguy said:


> Cant wait to see Heath Slater win this battle royal


#BelieveInTheHeath


----------



## InheritTheWind (Jul 9, 2013)

Punk's current facial hair just bothers the hell out of me.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THE WIRE REFERENCE

OMAR


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This Brock promo. :mark:


Why's everyone think Brock is so awesome in that promo? Its pre taped so i think we can all assume it took him 20 takes to get all the lines right. And he was just reading the cue cards he had in front of him, its not that impressive to read cue cards.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

OMAR PUNK


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did CM PUNK try out for the NFL and fail???
> 
> NO


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Khali fpalm.


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

is it just me or is punk bulking up for the match at summerslam? seems a little more muscular to me


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

HOLY SHIT OMAR REFERENCE BY PUNK!!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Haha Punk quoting Omar Little


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh this big goof! :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Omar coming!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great promo by Punk.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

Khali sighting ya'll


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So what is CM Punk's new catchphrase going to be when he gets fucked up by :brock ?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Best match of the night!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Filler time!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

PUNJABI PLAYBOY

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I want RVD to win the Battle Royal just so he can sell the fuck out of Ambrose's finisher.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

fuck.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Its...KHALI.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Hornswoggle just went 400 mph there.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh God no. NO!!!! NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fpalm


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

fpalm Khali......Really?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Toilet break here I come.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

That Nattie <3


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

"You come at the king you best not miss" just came in my pants


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

it looks like it hurts kahli to move, why the fuck does he have a job


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

over with the crickets


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

that was better than the Ambrose promo


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Khali on Raw? i bet only because Natalya is on Total Divas


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wrestling show wrestling show wrestling show wrestling show wrestling show wrestling show wrestling show wrestling show wrestling show Khali fuck


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh shit here we go


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

From Bork to that shit :flip


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Go home show before SummerSlam, and Khali is coming out.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Just tuned it. WADE WONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :mark: :mark:
Sandow-Orton solid too


----------



## tOSUBuckeyes (Aug 11, 2013)

I missed the Brock promo


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Showing all the asians in the crowd fpalm


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Did Punk eat all his veggies..NO..Does Punk wear block socks with sandles..NO

Brock Talk


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the best is the best?

you can do better than that Punk. Should have said "when it's all said and done The best is a BEAST"


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jesus, Khali can barely move.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh great...


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Daiko said:


> That Nattie <3




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

What's the situation with Khali and Natalya? Are they portrayed as being in a relationship or something? I don't watch Khali segments most of the time so I'm not clued up with him.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Its that time again...


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank God this match is happening, I have to pee really bad right now.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

my boner from the punk/lesnar segment just vanished as soon as khali's music hit. what a buzzkill.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, ffs.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Poor Natalya. Still has to walk out with this hack. At least I can now take a piss break!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I love when they show people dancing to Khali's music. :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

A Great Khali match.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Crocker said:


> is it just me or is punk bulking up for the match at summerslam? seems a little more muscular to me


He's leaned up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, Brock actually cut a solid promo for once.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh ffs :no:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Dear god, why is Natalya still stuck doing this...?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Turned TV on, saw Great Khali* 


*Turned TV off*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

SIZE DOES MATTER, BITCH!

:steiner2 :brock


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank the lord for Khali...Punk and Lesnar can fuck off..The BEST is right here folks


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Anybody noticed Punk wearing that Macho Man shirt?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Natalie cheating on Tyson still being the girlfriend of Khali :no:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why does Khali shake his hand as he points? This retard sucks.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

They still want us to think Natalya is dating Khali when WWE congratulated her a month ago for marrying Tyson Kidd?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Promo of the night by Punk right dere!1!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Natty wrestling on Raw :mark: (don't care if it's going to be on the losing end of a glorified filler squash match).


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Khali pulling a double shift tonight? sure I saw his face on the battle royal graphic.

DAT wrestling


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Im not a a huge fan of Alex Riley but how he is not on TV but Kevin Nash 2.0 Great Khali is?

What does Khali have on Vince?


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: I'm actually gonna rage if RVD wins tonight.*



What A Maneuver said:


> It's probably just to get him on the card. He'll probably go after Del Rio later.


I hope.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fuck not this shit. When are we going to see a wrestling show, this has been bad so far.


----------



## InheritTheWind (Jul 9, 2013)

Hammertron said:


> it looks like it hurts kahli to move, why the fuck does he have a job


Whatever is left of tbe Indian audience, I'm guessing.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

I would be a lot more tolerant of Khali if he didn't come out with Natalya and Hornswoggle.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

On Total Divas Natalya should be begging someone to take her spot.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Khali :mark::mark::mark::mark: here comes the GOAT


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Sensesfail said:


> Khali on Raw? i bet only because Natalya is on Total Divas


I wish she'd starting shooting on Khali's dumbass on the show.


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

*Re: I'm actually gonna rage if RVD wins tonight.*

If you rage can you tape it?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Omar's coming yo! Omar's coming!


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

From brock and punk to khali and hornswoggle fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Khali? On the go-home show before Summerslam?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Still cant belive their doing this mixed tag rubbish

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

How are people supposed to believe Khali and Nattie are a couple with Total Divas. fpalm


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

tOSUBuckeyes said:


> I missed the Brock promo


didn't miss much. they gave him good lines to say, he just doesn't know how to deliver them, so it doesn't work.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Even if Lesnar's promos suck, you still stop and listen. He just has that natural presence, it's not something you can teach. Jobbers like Ryback can get as big as they want, but they'll never have the charisma of Lesnar.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Ratman said:


> They still want us to think Natalya is dating Khali when WWE congratulated her a month ago for marrying Tyson Kidd?


Yeah. Hey WWE, either keep kayfabe or don't


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh dear God not a Khali match


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Natalya in a match


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep, snack break.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Victarion said:


> HOLY SHIT OMAR REFERENCE BY PUNK!!


That's not the first time he's done it either. He did the same line when he was burying Jerry Lawler in a promo, calling himself the king of chicago or something. I think it was the same night he buried the WHC.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Upon hearing Khali's music, I was SO ready to change the channel. But since Big E, AJ, and Nattie are wrestling, this won't be TOO bad.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Im not a a huge fan of Alex Riley but how he is not on TV but Kevin Nash 2.0 Great Khali is?
> 
> What does Khali have on Vince?


The entire country of India.. He's like their Hogan over there..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I wonder if Nattie is banging Khali now that Tyson can no longer satisfy her since his injury :hmm:


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

El Capitano said:


> Oh ffs :no:
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I waiting for the "why are they doing this to Natalya"

By the way El Capitano who's the chick in you're Sig?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

That Lesnar segment just killed CM Punk's heat, could hear a pin drop when Punk was responding to it.. that just exposed him as a small guy who takes beginner MMA classes and would have no chance in a real fight with Lesnar, is this too much realism for wrestling? 

That promo basically just convinced everyone in the audience that CM Punk has no business in any ring with Lesnar when he has almost 100lbs on him and is a real fighter.. because it's the truth, it is a mismatch and even if Punk goes over it's not believable.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

How can RVD win the battle royal when he's facing Cesaro in the pre show on Sunday?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Rvp20 said:


> From brock and punk to khali and hornswoggle fpalm


"This program is too good for these Sacramento hillbillies. Get Khali out there!" :vince2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Fuck not this shit. When are we going to see a wrestling show, this has been bad so far.


Go watch a replay of Tito and Ramage on lame ass TNA then :lmao


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wonder how poor Khali felt after watching Total Divas and figuring out Nattie is cheating on him with Kidd? Nice to see he got over it. WHAT A TOP NOTCH GUY!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Wonder how many people here would tell Brock he's shit at promos


No one, but how is that relevant? 

And it's gonna be awesome when Punk pins Lesnar Sunday.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Promo of the night by Punk right dere!1!


For right now, :yes


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

5 years ago Khali was heading into a WWE title match at Summerslam.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Advertising a tag match involving Khali and Hornswoggle before going to break. Do they *want* to lose viewers?


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Big E doing the big ending and AJ and Natalya for a few will make this interesting


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Im not a a huge fan of Alex Riley but how he is not on TV but Kevin Nash 2.0 Great Khali is?
> 
> What does Khali have on Vince?


It's hard to say, but then again so is everything for Khali.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Hornswoggle can run pretty fast


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Good on you, Nattie. Work for dem Louboutins, girl.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Too many ad videos -_-

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Funny thing is Khali walks faster than Orton.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> How can RVD win the battle royal when he's facing Cesaro in the pre show on Sunday?


Easy He will just wrestle 2 matches for the night because he's...one of a kind :cool2


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

hardyorton said:


> I waiting for the "why are they doing this to Natalya"
> 
> By the way El Capitano who's the chick in you're Sig?


Looks like Alison Brie, to me.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

At what point does making Khali walk become a human rights violation?

And is it before or after making us watch Khali wrestle becomes one


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

darkguy said:


> Big E doing the big ending and AJ and Natalya for a few will make this interesting


Big E better hit one on Hornswoggle.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> That Lesnar segment just killed CM Punk's heat, basically exposed him as a small guy who takes beginner MMA classes, is this too much realism for wrestling?
> 
> That promo basically just convinced everyone in the audience that CM Punk has no business in a ring with Lesnar when he has almost 100lbs on him and is a real fighter.. because it's the truth, it is a mismatch and even if Punk goes over it's not believable.


It's called David and Goliath booking. It's the formula for every Rey Mysterio match ever. The point is to make Brock look like a monster and Punk as the underdog with a will to win. It's not uncommon.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Khali heel turn on hornswoggle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> For right now, :yes


I was being sarcastic. There's at least one post stating that before even a 10 second Punk promo even ends. You can set your clock to it.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Come on Big E, fuck Khali up!


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

Big E!!!!! :mark:


----------



## InheritTheWind (Jul 9, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> 5 years ago Khali was heading into a WWE title match at Summerslam.


6 years ago he was WHC going into Summerslam, and that was when the belt meant something. Ugh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm sorry, but every time I look at Big E Langston, I just laugh my ass off. Motherfucker looks like a Masters of the Universe action figure.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

3 aint enough man I need 5


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I NEED 5! (bags of flour)


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:StephenA

Natalya with these worthless clowns hornswiggle and Khali...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The only good thing Khali can do tonight is to receive a Big Ending from Big E Langston.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BIG *D* LANGSTON.


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

CM Punk has been seemingly off since he came back......I don't know what it is....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If the Big E the black Randy Orton


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Big E hungers for some Khali.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> At what point does making Khali walk become a human rights violation?
> 
> And is it before or after making us watch Khali wrestle becomes one


The day after he retires, probably.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BIG E PROMO :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big E's pecs are bigger than Hornswoggle's head.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Big E wearing a new attire FINALLY


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

The two ugliest motherfuckers in the WWE against each other.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So is Hornswoggle fighting Little E Langston? Will AJ be jealous?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

this is a good opportunity for big e to "show off" his strength


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Wonder how many people here would tell Brock he's shit at promos


I would if it was via satellite :


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

"Show off, nah show over" :mark:


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Big E with dem boobs


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT BIG E THEME


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Big E's singlet is enough to make Raw TV-14.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

All I want from life is to be besties with Big E. 

(let me not get started on The Shield.....)


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

3 minutes or less


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I like Big E. There, I said it!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Big E always makes me feel inadequate when I see his man tits.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this match...

giving tit e a mic...










why? WHY?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Dem pigtails.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

AJ... <3 <3 <3


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

DAMNIT, KING.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

That prerecorded Big E Langston promo was actually pretty good.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Natalya. :agree: Tyson Kidd you lucky bastard.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok I'm warming up to Langston but I will never be sold on this guy until he changes his fucking outfit


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Someones gonna learn today


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Khali had no clue what just happened when AJ tagged in. lol


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

Big E time


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hand full of hair by the face Natty


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

This sucks.

Why have a mixed tag at Summerslam?! Why?!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Is that a longer singlet I see on Big E this week? YES, IT IS! :mark


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I was honestly waiting for AJ to jump on Khali and kiss him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ: WOULD BANG.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Awful kicks from Natalya :lol


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Khali got his hair did.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I Fucking LOOOVVEE Big E. Langston. It's just something about him. Thank god Dat ass is covered up


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

hardyorton said:


> I waiting for the "why are they doing this to Natalya"
> 
> By the way El Capitano who's the chick in you're Sig?


Alison Brie mate from community

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow, this looks horrible.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

Big E no longer looks like his nutsack is going to fall out. Thank you WWE!


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Mate, the things I would do to AJ :kobe4


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> This sucks.
> 
> Why have a mixed tag at Summerslam?! Why?!


Why don't you stop bitching and go watch Tito Ortiz getting dem crickets?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> *I was being sarcastic.*


I know. unk2


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i find it ironic that Kaitlyn and Ziggler are teaming up, since they did make out during the NXT season 3 wedding


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Big E wearing a new attire FINALLY


Now if he would just get a bra


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Repping DAT BIG E DOE

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

I would mark if Khali knocked out AJ


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THE BIG ENDING ON KHALI :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can they just have Big E hit his finisher and go now please


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

god damn it AJ is so hot


----------



## InheritTheWind (Jul 9, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> i find it ironic that Kaitlyn and Ziggler are teaming up, since they did make out during the NXT season 3 wedding


That's not what irony means...


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Dat Shining Wizard.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Did I just see a Shining Wizards?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Shining Wizard


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I'm sorry, but every time I look at Big E Langston, I just laugh my ass off. Motherfucker looks like a Masters of the Universe action figure.


Is it possible for him to look gayer than He-Man? That's a tough one.

I hope they make Khali into a psycho character who just screams random phrases in Indian and lays out people with chops to the head. Just have him clear a ring of 30 people and do Indian battle cries. That's a good gimmick for him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it just me or is Hornswoggle getting fat


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Tiny little man. Aha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Tiny little man shut the hell up!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

lol, AJ getting pissed at Hornswoggle, which is funny because she used to fall in love with him


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Wut?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao What the hell? Falling apart.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Dat awfulness


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ummmm


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

what the hell was that?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

the fuck


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Stad said:


> Go watch a replay of Tito and Ramage on lame ass TNA then :lmao


I don't know what your laughing about seeing those 2 in anything is a whole hell of alot better than this.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

What the hell did just happen?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao BOTCH


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

What the hell is going on?!:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Is that a longer singlet I see on Big E this week? YES, IT IS! :mark


:bosh

those are the same coochie cutters he wears every week


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the fuck


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Black ref is confused


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I have zero idea what's going on right now.

So does everyone else, though. So it's all good.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

....what the fuck was that?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

You fucked up, ref!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Yeah. Hey WWE, either keep kayfabe or don't


Lol also they've been showing the promo for Total Divas next week and it has Natalya and Tyson on there arguing about their relationship.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Eh wtf just happened


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF was that?! :lol


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Well that was awkward.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

WTF just happened?


----------



## tOSUBuckeyes (Aug 11, 2013)

No one knew what the fuck was going on there LOL


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

What the fuck?


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

El Capitano said:


> Alison Brie mate from community
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thanks man.


Clusterfuck in the ring. Botchamania here it comes.


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Lol weirdest botch ever


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What the fucking BotchaMania false finish turd shit is this?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Not even the ref could give a fuck about this match.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Diva botch of the century what a joke lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

What's going on ? :lol


LOL BOTCH


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao

DAT BOTCH!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Well that was a fucked finish


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ref Botch


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

WTF


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

LEL BOTCH. Good job Natalya for fucking up. It looked like she didn't even apply that effectively


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

wow.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Botched


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Didn't care for that match.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

That ending was botched badly...


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

was that a botch lol?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did the ref just botch that? He really didnt see her tapping????

that was an awkward ending


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So that was a singles match.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Haha what a fucking botch!!!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

LMFAO, what the fuck happened there


----------



## InheritTheWind (Jul 9, 2013)

Did that actually just happen? Oh man, that ref's getting fired.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

was that a botch?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Lmao 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

What the fuck happened


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

WTF just happened :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

wait Big E & AJ actually lost before their match at Summerslam?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Major botch on live TV.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What the hell is the point of the ref missing the tap out if it's not even going to matter?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Crowd legit went WTF at that botched finish.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

This will be on Botchamania soon enough :lol


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow that was such a waste of time. Can we get something good, the only decent part was the Sandow/Orton match (it was actually solid) and that was partially ruined by the commentary.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*sigh*... I just can't.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Haha what the fuck just happened?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

wow! The Ref is Sin Cara.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

What the fuck am I watching?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wel at least we didn't have to see Khali wrestle!


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

BOTCHAMANIA!!!


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Is the ref sin caras black cousin


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

OK.... that was a botced ass finish.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

GET BURIED


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well that ref is FIRED!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE presents: "We don't know how to do this"


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

o man, natti gonna be shedding tears after that


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Who technically screwed up? I blinked.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So why would we care about Ziggler/Kat vs. Big E/AJ if Khali/Nattie can beat them?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Khali with his "Praise the Lord" chop.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

My favorite part of that exchange was that the ref was going to award Natalya the victory without having seen A.J. tap out. :lmao

Also, why the fuck did Khatalswoggle win that match? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That ref is absolutely awful.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Big E and AJ looking strong going into SS........................


----------



## tOSUBuckeyes (Aug 11, 2013)

So they go and re do it? LMAO


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Nattie with a win... nice.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

What a fucked up finish that was.


----------



## Pocky07 (Aug 12, 2013)

Why is Nattie with Khali when she is not getting enough sex from Tyson Kidd. You know what they say about Indian men. May be Khali's might be in proposition.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lmao at Big E throwing Hornswoggle


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

MOTYC


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

So, AJ and Big E actually have a match on the second biggest PPV of the year, and they lose clean to Khali and Natalya on the go-home Raw? And Khali levels Big E after the match? Man, this company.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Le fuck is Vince wearing? Did he get dress in the dark? :lmao


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

what the hell was the point of this whole segment? Awful botch, and make Big E and AJ look awful heading into their match at SummerSlam. Honestly that segment had absolutely no point.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

DAT VINNIE MAC STRUT!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Black Ref to be fired tonight. Also I want Vinces suit!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah that ending was weird. 

:vince2


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:vince

Seriously, what happened there?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

:lmao that will be on the next Botchamania


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Natalya released the hold, AJ taps, and ref is confused as I am.


----------



## InheritTheWind (Jul 9, 2013)

This Raw is just so disjointed and awkward so far.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What in God's good name just happened?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

#pinupstrong


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Well that was a cluster fuck. Looks like ziggler and kaitlyn are losing 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Luckily for that ref, Vince didn't see what happened because he was walking backstage.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Uhh, what?

For what reason did Kahli/Natalya go over there?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dem threads.
Dat pimpage.
:vince3


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice outfit Vince


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That match didn't need to happen.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol so they're trying to hype Ziggler and Kaitlyn vs Big E and AJ for SS and they have Big E and AJ lose cleanly to Khali and Natalya? lol brilliant booking WWE!

FFS they even had Big E come back at the end just to get tossed out lol they couldn't even make him look strong after the match.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Crowd cheering when he grabs Hornswoggle rofl


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Did they botch on purpose to make us not focus on the fact that AJ TAPPED TO NATALYA?!?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I wish you well in your future endeavours, ref.

:vince


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

InheritTheWind said:


> Did that actually just happen? Oh man, that ref's getting fired.


Not if Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton have anythign to say about it


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

uhm..this isn't Total Divas..there aren't reshoots


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

That match


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Worst fucking segment of the year.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince doing dat walk...on his way to FIRE that ref :vince5


----------



## tOSUBuckeyes (Aug 11, 2013)

That ending made my night


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Seriously, what happened though? Did AJ inadvertently tap while selling the sharpshooter and Natty just took that as the finish? Was the ref supposed to call for the bell? Who botched and what was the botch?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Botch by the ref?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

why did natt release the hold? i dont see how that was the refs fault


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> wow! The Ref is Sin Cara.


:lmao

That will be the best comedy we will see tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So, uh, what happened in that match? I'm confused.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

McMahon with the lavender and velvet :lmao

Getting his Purple Reign on


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Someone mind telling me AJ and Big E are losing their match right before SS?? Big E didn't even get tagged in :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I wonder if that ref is going to get fired, first time I've ever seen a botch like that


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Ref making AJ and Nattie look bad..good grief. WTF was that shit right there?!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

One of the most random and bad botches I've ever seen :lmao


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

I didn't even glance at my TV screen during the entirety of that match.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

wtf just happened and why did Natayla win that match? She doesn't even have a ppv match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince is so stuck in the 80s. If you can't tell by the way he books his product, you can certainly tell by the suits he wears.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

TheeJayBee said:


> So, AJ and Big E actually have a match on the second biggest PPV of the year, and they lose clean to Khali and Natalya on the go-home Raw? And Khali levels Big E after the match? Man, this company.


I feel like there is something we are aren't getting..

That's exactly what happened.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

AJ's side boob was the only saving grace of that debacle.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What happened exactly? It looked like Natalya just let go of the hold, thinking she tapped. And then she ended up almost letting go again the second time


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol at Natalya grabbing the refs handing waiting for him to raise hers :lmao

What an abortion of a fucking finish that was.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Where is the other black ref. Bald black ref would have known better.


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

What a dumb booking decision. Why is the divas champ tapping to a jobber? Why did Big E not even get in the ring? Why did Khali even get the last laugh? 

Just retarded.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Does that take Melina vs Alicia foxs' spot?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

We need someone to Botch a match tonight and luckily we have just the man. He's not the ref, but the ref's black Arfican cousin.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> On Total Divas Natalya should be begging someone to take her spot.


Unless she wins, didn't expect that.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

That Ending though:

1. Natalya released the hold

2. Then AJ taps

3. Ref is confused since AJ tapped after the hold was released.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Who had the brilliant idea of booking Big E and AJ to lose to a job couple just days before the PPV?


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Are ye retarded? How was it the ref's fault? Natalya let go before AJ started tapping.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where is Justin King? This new black ref ain't cuttin it....


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Unless there's a rematch on Smackdown, I'm not sure how strong this makes AJ look going into SummerSlam by making her tap there.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> Well that was a cluster fuck. Looks like ziggler and kaitlyn are losing
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I will be so fucking pissed for this shit to happen, only for Ziggler to lose.


And bring back the old theme damn it!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

checkcola said:


> I wonder if that ref is going to get fired, first time I've ever seen a botch like that


I'd blame Nattie a bit there. She let go of the hold before the Ref called for the bell. Sure, he was late in calling it but not many would of noticed if she kept it applied until the bell rang.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

HBK!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cycloneon said:


> What happened exactly? It looked like Natalya just let go of the hold, thinking she tapped


But she was tapping, but the ref was talking to Swoggle, so the ref was out of place. Ended up a trainwreck whatever it was.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The amount of fuckery just then fpalm Khali and Natalya beating Aj and Big E days before the ppv, Big E getting laid out by *Khali* days before the ppv











What incompetent idiot is booking this shit.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Why?!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DoradaFan said:


> BOTCHAMANIA!!!


_Never mind that shit, Here Comes Mongo!_


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambrose of the pre show fpalm


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That picture made it look like Ambrose was on the panel with Booker, Nattie, and HBK :lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Once AJ tapped Nattie knew the match was over...Sin Cara Ref did the botching..


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Here comes Vince.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Vince looking like he's about to show someone to their seats


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Vince's suit, shirt and tie combos are straight disasters.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Vinnie Mac wit dat swag


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Vince looks ready to promote Saints Row IV


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

AMBROSE ON A KICK OFF SHOW?! FUCKIN TRAVESTY!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

No pop for vinnie mac...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Besides a couple of decent promo's-Hour 1 was a fucking disaster. Christ if your gonna have filler matches like that don't fuck them up.. 

And holy shit in fuck... Fucking Vince looks like Dracula now..


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

woooooo vince 

GOAT character in anything ever


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

GOAT McMahon.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Ambrose cuts that promo about the US Championship and gets put on the preshow. :cussin:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:vince5

Dat' suit 

:lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I swear, one day I'm going to do the McMahon walk on public sidewalk one day.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh my god. Vince actually has to tell the crowd to cheer...

I remember when you couldn't shut them up. Fucking crowds these days...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The bOss is here woot woot


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

DAT STRUT!!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Hornswoggle distraction, Sharpshooter is in, something happens with Natalya, and I'm not sure what, but she fucks up first, and drops the Sharpshooter for some reason. At the same fucking time as that AJ tapped out. So it looks like she's tapping to nothing
And because the ref sees Natalya drop the SS he doesn't call the match, even though its pretty clear he sees her tap.

Anyway, DA BOSS


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

It's the purple people eater. :vince3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh he is not talking about the AJ/Nattie match lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

That would have been an awesome kickoff match at Summerslam. What the fuck?!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Again WTF is Vince wearing??? Doesn't anyone in his family love him anymore?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:vince5

Oh, I thought you were talking about the Diva match, Vince.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I just turned on RAW, so when Vince started talking about controversy in that match we saw earlier, I thought he was pouring more dirt on that mixed tag affair. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And why are all the guys with PPV matches this Sunday losing? Daniel Bryan, Damien Sandow, AJ/Langston. OK, I can buy the first two loses for a few reasons, but why did AJ/Langston lose? I get that they probably want to do AJ Vs. Nattie in the future, but there is a PPV match coming this Sunday. That duo needs to keep their heat going into that mixed tag so it'll actually be more satisfying for Ziggler & Kaitlyn to beat them if they lose or keep momentum and their heat building if they win.


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

123bigdave said:


> Are ye retarded? How was it the ref's fault? Natalya let go before AJ started tapping.


THIS. How the fuck can you all not see that Natalya let go thinking she had tapped so she let go way too early and that's what fucked it up.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Maddox went back to his roots.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TheeJayBee said:


> Vince's suit, shirt and tie combos are straight disasters.


his granddaughters laid out his clothes


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao GOAT MADDOX.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

why has he still got the ref shirt on? lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why is Vince getting cheered? Isn't he supposed to be a heel?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

They could atleast put the mixed tag match on the pre show instead. @

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

VinnyMac!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Why is he still wearing his ref shirt?


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Vince giving Maddox like 1 and a half seconds to get out to the ring.


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

hahaha omg

so do you comment about saying how high maddox jumps


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If he is the GM why he is still wearing the ref jersey. Maddox rocks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maddox is so worthless. If you're going to have a GM (which isn't even needed anymore), then at least have it be someone people care about.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

God i love the way Maddox comes out and points out to the crowd like they are giving him a standing ovation hahah


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Hera said:


> It's the purple people eater. :vince3


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

What chants? fuck this crowd now.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Vince is a fucking millionaire. He'll dress the way he wants.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pocky07 (Aug 12, 2013)

That salute he just gave to the crowd had me LMAO


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

U screwed Bryan chants coming up?


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Good explanation Maddox


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:StephenA


Fuck you Sacramento..

I hope vince owns you all...

Fucking "What?!"

Cunts...


----------



## InheritTheWind (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh FFS here comes the "WHAT?" chants


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I was only following your orders Vince

:vince3


----------



## tOSUBuckeyes (Aug 11, 2013)

That fucking what chant..


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Tell you what Vince, let's get Miz out here and have him controversially interview Maddox on his controversial actions because Raw is a controversial show featuring the ever-controversial Miz TV?!?!?!

:miz :cole3 :vince


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

GOAT MADDOX


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

noooo dont


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

God Maddox is awful. The ONLY...ONLY thing that keeps me from changing the channel is that he's sexy as hell. Just stop talking though.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fuck no!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

No


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MADDOX TOP 5 ON THE MIC.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Maddox as the guest ref at Summerslam? oh hell no


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Maddox >>>>>


----------



## TheJWay (Jul 22, 2013)

Nattie screwed up released to early. Then atop that when she did it again watch closely she released and realized its not over then continued the hold. Woulda been even more horrible if that happened.

Btw, thinking Kofi will win BR to fight Ambrose and also Show/Henry vs Shield for tag titles.

Also RVD vs Someone @ preshow.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Here comes the screwjob...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I think that's a majority no :lol


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

AHHHHHHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Brad Maddox refereeing at SummerSlam.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince says everyone makes mistakes. He would know.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

no vince dont do it 

noooooooooo


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Please god, no


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Why does Maddox always look on the verge of crying?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, what a setup


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

MrKennedy666 said:


> God i love the way Maddox comes out and points out to the crowd like they are giving him a standing ovation hahah


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

this is trash.....


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Please god. If you are real, please strike Brad Maddox down with your trademark lighting bolts and snatch the microphone away from him. Please. My ear have been damaged enough.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Welp, Cena isn't losing clean. God is he overprotected. ::sigh::


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

oh god no


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Fuck! Please don't make Maddox the referee, don't fucking ruin this match


----------



## TheJWay (Jul 22, 2013)

Please no Maddox, I want a clean DBry victory.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

In before backstage segment with Steph, and HHH bitching about Vince and Maddox trying to screw over Bryan 

:HHH2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

NO! NO! NO!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

PLEASE DRAG THIS SEGMENT OUT A LITTLE MORE.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Game is here yes yes yes. Stand up for this man


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why is vince defending daniel bryan now? what the fuck


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

time to play the game!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol time to play the game.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'DAH GAMEEEEEEE

OH YEAH. :mark: :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DAT GAME IS HERE TO RESTORE ORDER


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

Dat Maddox, DAT GOAT.
no one marks for Maddox Like Gaston


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bury this segment HHH please.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

First big pop he had in a while :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hahaha some shit's going down on Sunday if this happens


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I've never been so glad to see Triple H.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Omg fuck just to make the show a little bit worse he will be the guest ref.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Summerslam screw job


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank fuck for HHH.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nevee been so happy to see Trips.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow, that crowd is going crazy. 

Triple H gets to play the hero.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

When that music hits, the blood still starts to pump faster!


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

The Game with dat save.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao

:HHH


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

And they fucking ruined the match. A #1 star making match has become a pawn in a game of egos between two washed up assholes who need to get the fuck off TV forever.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

maddox is pretty damn good in my opinion. lol at everyone bashing mcmahon's suit... why don't u all go watch project runway or something.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

HHH to be special enforcer.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Never been this happy to see HHH in my life.


----------



## tOSUBuckeyes (Aug 11, 2013)

HHH to be a special enforcer or some shit for the match now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I think I have never been so happy for seeing HHH.:HHH2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is what the fans get for wanting Vicki removed from power, she actually was pretty fair as the RAW GM


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Triple H to the rescue.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see the insults Triple H throws at Maddox this week


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

THANK YOU BASED :HHH

Here to selflessly save the day.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I gotta think this is the very final storyline for Vince. He's gotta get off TV.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Shovel gif just because please?

:lol


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

:buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

HHH will be ref


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

that tie doe


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Triple H for SummerSlam referee.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vince: "Never been the same since he cut his hair." :lmao Vince


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

hasn't been the same since he cut his hair...

Good one Vince


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

HHH has the best music for interruptions.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

"He's never been the same since he's cut his hair"

Vintage Vince McMahon!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Oh wow, that crowd is going crazy.
> 
> Triple H gets to play the hero.


Has to get the people on his side for the fourth or fifth chance for that tearful goodbye pop


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Atleast HHH is here


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

is Summer Slam in Montreal


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

"chief operating officer" more "Chief burial officer"


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Hunter get the fucking shovel, the sledgehammer simply won't do tonight.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hasn't been the same since he cut his hair. :lol


----------



## InheritTheWind (Jul 9, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> And they fucking ruined the match. A #1 star making match has become a pawn in a game of egos between to washed up assholes who need to get the fuck off TV forever.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So what's new?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

"Ever since he cut his hair" lol.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Lmao at Vince. "look at him milking the stuff" LMAO


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Hunter's ego soaking those chants.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i would like to feed HHH's ego some chicken


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Triple H tries to do The Rock's line, fails.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat cheap pop


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

"Never been the same since he cut his hair" :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The best heel of the AE to our rescue. :HHH2


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

15,000 people cheering bryans name(or along with him) helmsley 3,000 tops


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Come on Hunter, it's time to bury.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else think Maddox looks very similar to Max Thieriot?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TRIPLE H HEEL TURN AT SS.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Aren't all refs impartial? Isn't that why you employ them


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So this match needs an 'authority' figure but Cena/Punk at MITB didn't?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH for the ref yes yes yes


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Michaels?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

SHANE MCMAHON


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Triple H gonna name himself guest ref and he gonna screw Daniel Bryan


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Triple H: "I should put myself in this match for no reason."


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuck off.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

THE BURIAL IS DONE


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

funny how HHH was the guest ref 2 years ago with Punk/Cena


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

BURIED


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

That was very well deserved.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H just keeps burying the shit out of Maddox each week :lol great


----------



## tOSUBuckeyes (Aug 11, 2013)

Pedigree

I didn't see that coming


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

So an average referee then?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Maddox just got :buried by HHH!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HHH as the guest referee, again? Meh.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BERRIES


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

Maddox buried !


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Maddox officially buried


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DAT GAME


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Brad Maddox... :buried :HHH


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

:buried :buried :buried


----------



## InheritTheWind (Jul 9, 2013)

Here comes 500 people saying HHH buried Maddox


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh god...


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fuck Triple H.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

That's not an ending to the segment.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

:buried :HHH2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes! Trips killed Maddox! Thank God.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Does Black Ref get a "2nd Chance" or is he getting Pedigreed too in a few minutes by Trips?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Triple H as the special ref is going to be nice. :lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bryan got too over HHH gotta get in that action, fuck me.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Told ya HHH to be special ref LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH

I am fining myself ONE MILLION DOLLARS for laying my hands on a WWE offical/GM


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

kokepepsi said:


> SHANE MCMAHON


:sadpanda

would have :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HhH in the main event :lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

How the fuck did HHH do anything? Maddox didn't need to be conscious to be appointed referee.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, this fucking sucks


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

HHH BURIED MADDOX


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes hahahahaha pedigree woot woot


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Not again


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

HHH as guest referee?! This match just got even better!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hmm... I have a feeling HHH is going to screw over Cena, leading to a Cena vs HHH match


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

Triple H Special Ref? Fuckary To Commence In 5 Days......


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

So Triple H is officiating. Interesting.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

:buried


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

He just always has to make everything about himself


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm sooo sick of Face Triple H.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Maddox botched the kick. It's Botchamania's wildest dreams tonight.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Maddox ate the fuck outta that pedigree


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

HHH butting his big nose into a match that he doesn't belong in or wanted. I mean how can HHH do this at this stage of his career? He has money. He's fucking Stephanie. He can't go a while without being involved in a fake fight? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wasn't Triple H the special guest ref in the Cena/Punk match and he f'd up not seeing a foot on the rope?


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Wasn't expecting that Pedigree. Awesome.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> Bryan got too over HHH gotta get in that action, fuck me.


Feed that ego.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pocky07 (Aug 12, 2013)

Just when I though HHH will leave himself out of a major PPV.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HHH as the referee is interesting. Wonder if he will Screw Bryan or help Orton or something. I'm intrigued.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Yep, Triple H is screwing Daniel Bryan at SummerSlam


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Cripple H is gonna screw over Bryan?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Hunter once again sticking his nose where he doesn't belong just to try and stay relevant. Some people never change.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God damnit. Not Miz.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Clearly the Maddox getting a Pedigree wasn't the ending to that segment. Maddox didn't even know the Pedigree was coming.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Triple H loving the spotlight.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

and they should get rid of the GM position for good.


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

Triple H heel turn at Summerslam. Calling it now.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

WOW! This is Punk Vs Cena for the Real WWE Champion 2 years ago.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh please no more Miz TV!!! That show needs to be canceled!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I guess killing the summer of Punk wasn't enough Haitch gonna have to kill the Summer of Goat as well.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Why not just a 1-on-1 match with a regular referee? Wouldn't that have been more than enough? Fuck


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

This is worse than having Maddox ref why can't this prick stay out of it. There's no need for him to be a part of the main event of Summerslam.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

WrestlinFan said:


> HHH butting his big nose into a match that he doesn't belong in or wanted. I mean how can HHH do this at this stage of his career? He has money. He's fucking Stephanie. He can't go a while without being involved in a fake fight?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:HHH2


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

So now ordinary refs aren't impartial and are biased all of a sudden, dat WWE logic :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

HHH will end up WWE Champ by the end of Sumemerslam.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Does Black Ref get a "2nd Chance" or is he getting Pedigreed too in a few minutes by Trips?


I think he did it off screen.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I'll have the-most-overbooked-finish-in-WWE-history-for-the-Summerslam-Main-Event for 500


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

Im sorry but that scissor kick maddox did when he got da pedigree made me LOLOLOL


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I just hope Bryan is getting the belt on Sunday.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

HHH still hoping to get that Thank You Hunter chant at Summerslam, one year and three more failed attempts later.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

One thing is for sure: They've me intrigued for this match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Controversial :cole3


----------



## InheritTheWind (Jul 9, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Hmm... I have a feeling HHH is going to screw over Cena, leading to a Cena vs HHH match


Oh god no


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Interesting twist right there. Much better than Maddox, and certainly more interesting than a normal ref. Something is going down this Sunday in the finish of that match.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Stay the hell out of it HHH, damn


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

HHH turning heel at SS? By helping Cena. That would be weird.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Takertheman said:


> Triple H: "I should put myself in this match for no reason."


So will Triple H bungle as a ref and make Cena "lose" to protect him again?


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

LOL @ Trips ego wanting to be in the middle of one of the biggest matches in WWE history.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I just hope Bryan is getting the belt on Sunday.


He is but he wont walk out with it. Orton will cash in and become the corp champion


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Trips comes out - "thank God for HHH"

Trips names himself special ref - "Of course he had to stick himself in the ME"

:lol @ this thread


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i told u guys helmsley would ruin bryan. fuckin knew it. he ruined punk when punk was about at the point bryan is now. he's the cancer of the business.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hera said:


> HHH will end up WWE Champ by the end of Sumemerslam.


I would love that!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Last time Trips refereed at Summerslam, CM Punk got screwed out of the title....hmmmmm.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

w*HHH*o booked this shit?


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Tbh i'd rather maddox ref than hhh unless there's a heel turn coming


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

OF COURSE. Hunter has to stick his big fat nose into the main event AGAIN. Sure couldnt just use a normal ref seeing as they are the most impartial of all? and hence why they are employed? this company sometimes...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I'm going to turn it off to do something more meaningful for the rest of the night. Nothing special is gonna happen until BROCK shows up in the main event anyways.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Bowlen said:


> I'm sooo sick of Face Triple H.





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Feed that ego.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Triple H heel turn anyone? Orton Corporate champion at the end of Summerslam with Vince/HHH/Steph behind him? Are they that creative? I doubt it.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

- HHH calls it down the middle.
- Bryan wins.
- Vince comes out, calls an 'injustice'.
- Shield comes out, takes out HHH and Bryan.
- Orton comes out, cashes in.
- Orton wins.
- New corporation.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

godgers12 said:


> Im sorry but that scissor kick maddox did when he got da pedigree made me LOLOLOL


There will be a gif of this soon I bet.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

TripleG said:


> Last time Trips refereed at Summerslam, CM Punk got screwed out of the title....hmmmmm.


Maybe Nash is gonna text himself again.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

IT'S IT'S....................KEVIN NASH!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

KC Armstrong said:


> Why not just a 1-on-1 match with a regular referee? Wouldn't that have been more than enough? Fuck


We can't trust regular refs as seen in the mixed tag match just moments earlier on RAW.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

predicting Punk vs Paul match 
big staredown ... heyman runs around ... punk finally gets his hands on him .... brock out of no where fartttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt camera fads out


----------



## InheritTheWind (Jul 9, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> i told u guys helmsley would ruin bryan. fuckin knew it. he ruined punk when punk was about at the point bryan is now. he's the cancer of the business.


Let's play jump to conclusions!


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Triple H heel turn anyone? Orton Corporate champion at the end of Summerslam with Vince/HHH/Steph behind him? Are they that creative? I doubt it.



Now THIS would be dope!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It's all about The Game, you dopes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> Trips comes out - "thank God for HHH"
> 
> Trips names himself special ref - "Of course he had to stick himself in the ME"
> 
> :lol @ this thread


Well, there is a difference in not having Maddox as ref and having HHH as special ref.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat family drama


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

They're booking this the same exact way as Cena vs Punk two years ago at Summerslam. Orton will cash in after the match just like Del Rio did.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Interesting twist right there. Much better than Maddox, and certainly more interesting than a normal ref. Something is going down this Sunday in the finish of that match.


I agree. Here is the finish.

HHH will call it down the middle. Daniel Bryan will ending up pinning Cena for the title. Vince comes out pissed saying DB should not be champion. HHH and Vince will be arguing.

Orton comes out of no where with Maddox as a ref for Ortons Cash in, a quick 1 2 3 win for Orton and new WWE champion turning Orton heel.

Setting up a feud with DB and Orton


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Does Black Ref get a "2nd Chance" or is he getting Pedigreed too in a few minutes by Trips?





bjnelson19705 said:


> I think he did it off screen.


You think he did it off screen?
Someone doesn't watch the app.... :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

It still hasn't hit me yet that the passing of the torch match between DB and Cena is now about one man and one man only: HHH. 

Cunt.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Interesting twist right there. Much better than Maddox, and certainly more interesting than a normal ref. Something is going down this Sunday in the finish of that match.


Not lying, I marked at Trips' music, marked when he hit the Pedigree. But now that I've come down from my marking, I can't help but worry that they're overbooking the shit out of this. This will likely involved Trips, Vince, and Orton cashing.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

SummerSlam 2013 is ending just like SummerSlam 2011.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Triple H heel turn anyone? Orton Corporate champion at the end of Summerslam with Vince/HHH/Steph behind him? Are they that creative? I doubt it.


As much as o want Bryan to walk out clean I'm all for Orton being corporate champ. That major and much needed heel turn.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

WYATT TIME :mark:


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> There will be a gif of this soon I bet.


yea i know, my ten year old was in tears laughing so hard


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WYATTS INCOMING :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kane!!!


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

We couldn't just have a clean finish to a 1-on-1 match? Just give Bryan the win of his life and see what happens. It won't be nearly as impactful with the fuckery that will surely ensue now.

Also, obligatory HHH is an egomaniac spotlight leech


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did you know? 

Before the WWE superstars got involved, Twitter, Facebook, & all other forms of social media were irrelevant!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Cripple H is gonna personally stop Bryan's momentum in Hollywood in Sunday...do what he couldn't do to Punk in 2011. Disgusting.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> Maybe Nash is gonna text himself again.


It'll be Scott Hall this time.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Zero reaction for Kane

My god


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Titus :mark:


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Of course. Bryan is the hottest thing going and in the most anticipated title match in a long time, so HHH has to get in on it. For Christ sakes. HHH will a screw Bryan is obvious. And summer slam will end with his ugly face shaking vinces hand.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

2 years ago at SummerSlam Triple H was ref for the Punk match, then Del Rio cashed in. 
I too expect a cash-in this Sunday but Bryan will overcome it.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

By God, that's gotta be Kane!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Usually this means no Wyatts on the show


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

A wild black wrestler appears


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> It still hasn't hit me yet that the passing of the torch match between DB and Cena is now about one man and one man only: HHH.
> 
> Cunt.
> 
> ...


Summed It up nicely

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt is moments away :mark:


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Calling it. Bryan beats Cena. HHH pedigrees Bryan. Orton cashes in and HHH and Vince partner back up for a slow re-split on the Road to Mania.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

WYATT TIME :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It is time. :mark:


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

MOAR WYATT PLZ


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Triple H in ANOTHER major PPV through politics alone.

:bully4:bully4


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Uh oh, Titus O'Neil is about to snag a win over Kane right before SS.:mark:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

There's going to be plenty of fuckery in the Cena/Bryan match at SummerSlam. Well at least the finish


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well, there is a difference in not having Maddox as ref and having HHH as special ref.


why? Either way you know something is gonna go down. People just hate it because it's Trips.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Marrakesh said:


> Triple H heel turn anyone? Orton Corporate champion at the end of Summerslam with Vince/HHH/Steph behind him? Are they that creative? I doubt it.


I would like that. With Bryan chasing Orton. Could be an awesome Survivor Series match possibility, too. Orton, HHH, Shield vs. Bryan, Cena, punk?, Henry?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Soo pumped for this match!


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wyatt better come out.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What? you don't need to catch your opponent on fire to win an inferno match now? PG FTW!

Why not just put this match in a fucking steel cage then if you wanna keep people out.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Fuck my life. HHH refereeing and screwing up ANOTHER Summerslam main event. WHYYYYYYYYYYYY?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Flames are not intended to set anyone on fire...they should have just stuck this in a cage...


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

INFERNO match confirmed


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> It's all about The Game, you dopes.


AND how you play it. :cool2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Demolition119 said:


> A wild black wrestler appears



Punishment for black ref


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Summerslam is shaping up to be way more exciting than Wrestlemania.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"The flames aren't intended to set anyone on fire." 

This could be filled with botches.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That Wyatt vs. Kane match feels like it's going to be a disaster.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

KC Armstrong said:


> Why not just a 1-on-1 match with a regular referee? Wouldn't that have been more than enough? Fuck


If there was ever a match that didn't need McMahon fuckery it's Cena/Bryan. I guess they have to put HHH in there so he can take the credit if it pops a buy rate.


----------



## Pocky07 (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't like HHH taking spotlight but it seems logical. Orton will cash in after Bryan win and starting fued between the two. Cena needs someone to work with and that's where HHH comes in. HHH to turn heel.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

And it burns burns burns.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

InheritTheWind said:


> Let's play jump to conclusions!


i walked in shame to the conclusion. they're gonna have helmsley turn bryan heel, so he can put the spotlight on himself. what's the point of even watching this shit, i just wish this cancer was treatable.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Interesting twist right there. Much better than Maddox, and certainly more interesting than a normal ref. Something is going down this Sunday in the finish of that match.



Something is going down alright..it's called the "Fuck over Daniel Bryan" program.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Crowd disappeared?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Nothing kills a Wyatt promo like hearing Cole read the transcript.

"Fire is afraid of me I'm already dead the words of Bray Wyatt app app app app apppppppppp"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

We have seen someone like Bray Wyatt.

Waylon Mercy. I think his name was


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Still not feeling this Wyatt thing at all


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's Titus, bitch!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I just don't get the Wyatt Family. I've tried hard but it does nothing for me. If it leads to Kane changing his look again that would be cool. That's all I'm hoping for with this whole angle.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol JBL please shut up

Kane has faced people far better than Husky Harris.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is but he wont walk out with it. Orton will cash in and become the corp champion


With Triple H standing in the ring?

Like he would turn down the opportunity to bury Orton.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I fucking hate HHH with a passion. Cretin.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I wish HHH would just fuck off. Bryan/Cena didn't need any fucking stipulation. 

God I am so angry!!!!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

LongHessa said:


> Of course. Bryan is the hottest thing going and in the most anticipated title match in a long time, so HHH has to get in on it. For Christ sakes. HHH will a screw Bryan is obvious. And summer slam will end with his ugly face shaking vinces hand.


Right?

CM Punk the hottest wrestle in YEARS.

HHH crushes his momentum

Brock Lesnar hottest return in YEARS.

HHH crushes his momentum

Daniel Bryan hottest wrestler in YEARS.

You know what happens next.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Poor Titus, lol.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kane getting the pop.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> why? Either way you know something is gonna go down. People just hate it because it's Trips.


I think they also hate it because they want to see a clean match/DB win and they feel with the McMahon fuckery/Orton as MITB holder it's not going to happen.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Fuck me, I thought Kane/Wyatt was going to be an inferno match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cole thanking viewers watching on channels all over the world. No love for us online streamers.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm liking this Kane.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DAT EATER OF WORLDS IS HERE


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Here he comes.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

YES!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

King Bebe said:


> I wish HHH would just fuck off. Bryan/Cena didn't need any fucking stipulation.
> 
> God I am so angry!!!!


Lol.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hera said:


> I just don't get the Wyatt Family. I've tried hard but it does nothing for me. If it leads to Kane changing his look again that would be cool. That's all I'm hoping for with this whole angle.


Yeah same it just does nothing for me too. Just don't see what it is with them.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:wyatt :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

WYATT TIME OH LAWD :mark::mark:


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Worst thing is HHH has had NOTHING to do with this storyline. There's no motive for him to be involved on this anticipated match other than pure ego. People can defend HHH all they want but this is absurd


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"We're here." Makes me mark every time. :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> With Triple H standing in the ring?
> 
> Like he would turn down the opportunity to bury Orton.


Like I said in another post


HHH will call it down the middle. Daniel Bryan will ending up pinning Cena for the title. Vince comes out pissed saying DB should not be champion. HHH and Vince will be arguing.

Orton comes out of no where with Maddox as a ref for Ortons Cash in, a quick 1 2 3 win for Orton and new WWE champion turning Orton heel.

Setting up a feud with DB and Orton


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

They're fucking here.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

They'll come to the ring but Kane will set it on fire


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

EPIC


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

crowds loving the wyatts


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

WYATT


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

"We're Here" :wyatt


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I love that entrance.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Why can't they use local jobbers instead of killing contracted talent?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark: :mark:

Yes finally...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wyatt time!


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

FUCK YES


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SHUT THE FUCK UP ON COMMENTARY.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This Wyatt music is fucking sweet.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Are the Wyatt's gonna continue to get face reactions?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Wyatt family got merch now? :lol


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Ring of Fire? Johnny Cash be damned.

Saying that I'm surprised Liverpool aren't asking for royalties they play it so damn much they damn near adopted the fucker.

:stevie:hendo7


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why are the commentators speaking!!!


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

NEW WYATT FAMILY SHIRT he got on


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Here come the hillbillies.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why are the commentators talking during the entrance?


SHUT 
THE 
FUCK
UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Catchin' flies, in his mouth....tasting freedom, while he dares....then calling back, back to the top....top of the stairs, of the stairs....he won't see the sun again for years to come, he's broken out in love :wyatt


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

announcers shut the fuck up


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Setting people on fire ain't PG that's why it's not an Inferno Match.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I fucking love this Wyatt gimmick. Every element has been carefully crafted and executed.


Can Lawler please shut the hell up while Bray is walking to the ring?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commentators should SHUT THE FUCK UP during the Wyatt's entrance. Hearing those three mongs talk during their entrance, completely kills it.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Bray's entrance gets me hard all the time


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Commentators need to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

OH SHIT


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

No tricking this bitch.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that was a smart move on Kane's part


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Announcers need to shut the fuck up during Wyatt's entrance. Totally ruins the vibe to hear Cole & King babbling on.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That was amazing :lol


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice one Kane


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes motherfuckers you took so damn long getting there of course he got out of the ring.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I was literally just about to post that in the amount of time it takes the Wyatts to get to the ring, anyone can just run away from them. 

Kane's got brains.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

awesome :mark:


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

shit Kane does magic, how else he get up that ramp.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wooo! Can't wait!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Kane inhereted Undertakers teleporting power.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I think Kane's pyro just broke my TV


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I wanted a fucking promo.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I like what I see from Wyatt so far.


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

Blatant SWERVE coming up with HHH screwing around in Cena/Bryan.

Took people several weeks to think up the idea of not waiting in the ring to get beaten up by the Wyatts :lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Already got wyatt plugging a new shirt

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That was a nice little segment.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Nothing kills symbolism like Cole bleating "THIS IS SYMBOLIC app appp apppp apppppppp"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't wait for Wyatt vs Kane this sunday :mark:


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Erm, that was it?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fuck, I knew Kane would disappear from the ring! I should have called it.


----------



## ClobberingTime (Jun 1, 2013)

Welp that was lame.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bray is someone who shouldn't be wearing his own merch....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Commentators should SHUT THE FUCK UP during the Wyatt's entrance. Hearing those three mongs talk during their entrance, completely kills it.


I agree they have the best intro in the WWE and they just crap all over it 
They break the emmersion


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Kane is the most intelligent person in the WWE fact.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

How has the show been so far?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Bray Wyatt's shirt should be on Shop WWE soon.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

We all need to tweet to WWE to have king stfu during Wyatt entrance.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Why the fuck did they keep talking ?


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

yea...Wyatt is not someone who should be wearing merch lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone know the name of Wyatt's entrance music? Where can I get it?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> How has the show been so far?


Aside from the mixed tag team shit, it has been ok.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What the fuck is the point in an Inferno match if no one gets set on fire? Fuckin' PG, man.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> How has the show been so far?


Usual raw, moments of being good outweighed by moments of boredom and utter fuckery.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Did Kane awkwardly sneaked past them to get to the ramp?


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

agree bray shouldn't be wearing merch


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> How has the show been so far?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Bigger question is, How does that chair get there?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> How has the show been so far?


Not to bad, and a giant ref botch


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> We all need to tweet to WWE to have king stfu during Wyatt entrance.


Agreed. 

"this is eerie, its really creepy"

Well maybe it would be if you'd shut up!


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

very rattled about Triple H sticking his giant nose in the WWE Title Match.

Fucking sick of that spotlight hog. Why doesn't he just go away? Seriously? He's fucking Stephenie, he's next in line to OWN THE ENTIRE COMPANY, he's a 54 time World Champion, what the hell else does he want?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

People are actually excited about this Bray/Kane match?


Because if memory serves me right, inferno matches are horrible.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Bray is someone who shouldn't be wearing his own merch....


Lol i know, he's supposed to be this demented cult leader from Louisianna that preaches to followers in the woods yet they have him sporting a newly designed shirt with their WWE Authentic logo on the bottom of it. Just keep him in the basic black shirt its makes alot more sense, i just really hope they don't have him wrestle in that shirt.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Does anyone know the name of Wyatt's entrance music? Where can I get it?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> Bigger question is, How does that chair get there?


Rowan drags it along as he walks down the ramp.


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What the fuck is the point in an Inferno match if no one gets set on fire? Fuckin' PG, man.


You actually think that no ones gonna get caught on fire.

lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Does anyone know the name of Wyatt's entrance music? Where can I get it?


Mark Crozer & The Rels - "Broken Out in Love".
Great tune.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

chessarmy said:


> very rattled about Triple H sticking his giant nose in the WWE Title Match.
> 
> Fucking sick of that spotlight hog. Why doesn't he just go away? Seriously? He's fucking Stephenie, he's next in line to OWN THE ENTIRE COMPANY, he's a 54 time World Champion, what the hell else does he want?


Your tears.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah i would totally not notice or hear a big ass dude who's 7 feet tall trying to crawl past me in the dark or not


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What the fuck is the point in an Inferno match if no one gets set on fire? Fuckin' PG, man.


Just like a PG cage match. There for aesthetic purposes.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> Bigger question is, How does that chair get there?


Rowan drags it behind him.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

WHO GIVES A FLYING FUCK ABOUT TOTAL DIVAS?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

One of the Bellas gets called fat. 

One of the Funkadactyls gets breast implants. 

And Nattie is having relationship issues. 

Yeeeeah, I DONT GIVE A SHIT!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Lizard people


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ariana is terrible.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Those dresses are fucking hideous!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Eva Marie emotes as well as she ballroom dances.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cringing at this acting here.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Eva Marie has the acting skills of a pornstar, minus the porn.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg terrible acting from Eva there, well by all of them really but especially Eva. Shes about on par with acting skills of a pornstar.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck me the acting here I just can't deal with it


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

chessarmy said:


> very rattled about Triple H sticking his giant nose in the WWE Title Match.
> 
> Fucking sick of that spotlight hog. Why doesn't he just go away? Seriously? He's fucking Stephenie, he's next in line to OWN THE ENTIRE COMPANY, he's a 54 time World Champion, what the hell else does he want?












rattled...lel


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Eva Marie is fucking terrible.. Hawt tho!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Im fed up of the bellas and this total divas crap

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

Those Bows..what kind of dress..


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

chessarmy said:


> very rattled about Triple H sticking his giant nose in the WWE Title Match.
> 
> Fucking sick of that spotlight hog. Why doesn't he just go away? Seriously? He's fucking Stephenie, he's next in line to OWN THE ENTIRE COMPANY, he's a 54 time World Champion, what the hell else does he want?


I know what he wants..he wants credit for the buyrate if it does better than his match with Lesnar last year. He's such a bitch made little sissy. lol.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Raw needs more Eva Marie.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Lol.


I don't know what's so funny. What's wrong with wanting to see a classic match? HHH just had to stick his fucking honker in. He ruined the Summer of punk with his Kevin Nash bullshit and now he's doing the exact same fucking thing.

Just fuck off. If Bryan wins now, it will be due to some bullshit like Cena's foot being on the bottom rope and HHH didn't see it. How does that make Bryan look credible? WHY CAN'T THEY JUST HAVE A FUCKING FAIR MATCH!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Not to bad, and a giant ref botch


The botch was Natalya's fault she let go of Aj before she tapped.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh god damn it. First HHH forces himself into the big angle going into SS out of ego, but now apparently the commentators are allowed to talk during Wyatt's entrance. Not to mention that what they did say had no fucking substance and was utterly pointless. The only purpose it served was to completely ruin the Wyatt's creepy entrance.


FUCK


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

They need the mic taken away from them.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

msi360-20 said:


> Mark Crozer & The Rels - "Broken Out in Love".
> Great tune.


thanks bro


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:vince5 - "We need a crummy, garbage backstage interviewer. Striker, YOU'RE FIRED."


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Josh is such a vanilla midget


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm fully expecting a swerve where it turns out Eva Marie is a robot.


----------



## InheritTheWind (Jul 9, 2013)

As the crowd goes mild.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

eva getting her summerslam on already


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Nattie's wrestling at Summerslam!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh come on, we don't need a divas match at SS. Fuck that shit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

El Capitano said:


> Im fed up of the bellas and this total divas crap
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was fed up with the Bellas before the Total Divas crap


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Wyatts need more outside the arena videos they started the tour of the compound but never finished.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Isn't that the same chick that said Melina vs Alicia Fox is the greatest match ever?


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Cringing at this acting here.


This


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

This Diva stuff is fucking painful. 

YOU CANT FUCKING ACT!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

She actually has a PPV match...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HHH as referee? Again?


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

girl BYE...really?!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Not another Divas match please.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This segment is cringe worthy


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Natalya/Bella gets to the main-show but the match for the USA Title gets to be on the pre-show. :lol


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

TOKEN BLACK WOMEN SAYING HOOD RAT STUFF !!!

WWE you get me , you get me


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

These girls get a match at Summerslam and Ambrose is on the pre-show. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So The Shield doesn't have a match...but The Divas do to play off their Reality show...yeah OK.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Alberto Dull Rio! The crowd goes fucking mild!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Natayala getting a ppv match? The wrestling gods are smiling upon her. Where's Jojo?


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

And no one cared.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I like Total Divas, but I hate Raw segments that talk about them.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

ALBERTO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Knocked her head off! Dem' girls are feisty!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Wait, so that's actually going to happen at SummerSlam? Ugh.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The way Cameron always says "girl bye" prompts me to die a bit inside.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Only ADR can get crickets from this crowd lol


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Cameron has to be the whitest black girl I've ever heard talk.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

#CHURCH

#GURLBYE

#BOOTYMEAT


:lmao :lmao :lmao CAMERON IS KILLING ME :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Eva Marie: that's how you slap.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Knew they were gonna have a match like this because of that show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really, you didn't see that coming?

I can't believe I like Total Divas, and I can't believe that the acting on there was better than the acting here.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Takertheman said:


> WHO GIVES A FLYING FUCK ABOUT TOTAL DIVAS?!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

kakashi101 said:


> Isn't that the same chick that said Melina vs Alicia Fox is the greatest match ever?


Implying Melina vs Alicia Fox wasn't the greatest match ever.. unk2


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

Eva Marie will be on a casting couch in a few years.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

That reaction.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

No heat, as usual :lmao


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Who writes this?! Seriously?! Does WWE actually think this diva acting is good?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How loud is Del Rios theme?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Allllllbertooooooo Where did my reaction Gooooooooooooooo?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Alberto NoReaction-O


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Can you feel the arena shake with that pop for Del Rio :vince3


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Those divas wouldn't even be cast in B-porn, lack of acting abilities and stuff


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, that divas segment was utter shit.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

cameron should never speak


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If he faces Christian for a third time before Summerslam...


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Why the hell is that getting a spot over us title? Plus whats the bet he wrestles christian again

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They are in awe of ADR


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

alBERTIE Nobody Gives El Fucko..

Without his Wellness Policy Failboat Ricardo..


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Natalya does deserve to have a real match for once. Even if it is against a joke.


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

hitmanclarke said:


> Eva Marie will be on a casting couch in a few years.


And I would watch it


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

only time Del Rio ever got a reaction is beating the crap out of Ricardo....sad


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

By gawd, by gawd, by gawd, listen to the arena erupt for Del Rio, the crowd are on their feet, by gawd.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

KOFIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! SOS


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well the Natayla match earlier makes halfway sense now


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

uhhhh Kofi again? well at least Kofi will be squashed in this match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like Kofi has already settled back into his spot.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Over the years? You make it sound like Del Rio's been around for a decade. Three years isn't that long.


----------



## InheritTheWind (Jul 9, 2013)

And it's Kofi vs Del Rio, part 9287


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

what'd I miss, i just tuned in.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Kofi needs to go back to his DX gear!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

S.O.S I'M HERE TO JOB


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So where is Ricardo both kayfabe and real life?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I genuinely want to slit my wrists when Del Rio comes out. He tries so hard to get a reaction but gets nothing. Now that Ricardo is gone from his side, his ship is about to sink.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

OMG< my son just says to Del No Heatos entrance, BOOOO, wait how come I can't hear anyone in the crowd.. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Boy, I wonder who'll win this match


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

So did Jojo get written off? She quit? Or just fell off because it wouldn't make an even number otherwise?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kofi is so lame

Get him off this show immediately.


----------



## Pocky07 (Aug 12, 2013)

Kofi's new attire is bom dot com


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

In related news: I rather like Kofi's new attire.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

first neon green now neon orange

he really did steal X-Pac's tights


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem'tights! :lol


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

This show is really falling flat


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

A empty soda can has more charisma than Del Rio.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

The orange and black looks better than the green and black Kofi had on last week.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Can't wait till ADR drops the title, talk about an awful reign.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh good, a midcarder with no reaction vs a spotmonkey with no reaction


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Should be a good match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Because any heel other than Vickie gets heat right?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

They could've skipped this match. Just give us the battle royal.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi comes back to be fed to Del Rio. Some things never changes.... :no:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

kakashi101 said:


> Isn't that the same chick that said Melina vs Alicia Fox is the greatest match ever?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Since Kofi has always been such a nice guy, I'll ask him to kindly go fuck off. Thanks.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> what'd I miss, i just tuned in.


An eye fucking with steel wool. Otherwise known as a backstage divas segment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"I'll still be the queen bee" lol omg that line and delivery was atrocious.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Kofi got more of a response than Alberto "Lati-No Heat" Del Rio.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Natayala getting a ppv match? The wrestling gods are smiling upon her. Where's Jojo?


JoJo is doing the national anthem at Summerslam. I will have my mute button ready.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*wipes tear* Cameron is the living embodiment of "white girl trying to prove her worth in the hood". God bless her for trying though.

Kofi's new gear looks good on him. I miss Evan Bourne though.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

del rio needs to be counted out of wwe


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What a cringe worthy segment.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm kind of liking Kofi's decision to wear wrestling tights.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell just happened to JBL's voice right there?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> Kofi got more of a response than Alberto *"Lati-No Heat"* Del Rio.


:lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Holy shit the crowd is DEAD.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

> got my $20,000 appearance fee & feel i should be doing more, guess i'll live-tweet @wwe #RAW for an hour ??





> i really like josh matthews as 2012 @mikethemiz ventriloquist dummy...& i just forgot who he was or where i am
> (2nd base, probs)





> oh good.....here comes the world champ, you know the guy who beat me ?
> 
> jk jk
> 
> i shouldve been more specific #RAW


:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Imagine getting hit with that reverse suplex off the turnbuckle with a boner.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> what'd I miss, i just tuned in.


Bryan vs Barrett: Barrett won when guest Ref Maddox did a fast count
Sandow vs Orton: Orton won after Rhodes distracted Sandow
Langston/AJ vs Natalya/Khali: Nattie and Khali won after she made AJ tap out, and the ref botched and didnt see, so she made her tap again. 
HHH is the special guest ref for Bryan/Cena at Summerslam

So not much


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Total Divas (though I think it sucks) is a good example, how TV-14 gives them more opportunities to shine than this forced cheesy crap segments on PG-RAW. Said it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

https://twitter.com/HEELZiggler/status/367094666270748673


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Ouch that was like a snap reverse superplex


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

chessarmy said:


> very rattled about Triple H sticking his giant nose in the WWE Title Match.
> 
> Fucking sick of that spotlight hog. Why doesn't he just go away? Seriously? He's fucking Stephenie, he's next in line to OWN THE ENTIRE COMPANY, he's a 54 time World Champion, what the hell else does he want?


Yup. It's killed my buzz for the entire PPV.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Why do they keep talking about ruthless aggression?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' reverse super plex!


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

So Kofi got tights instead of trunks... In today's WWE creative team that's a gimmick change right?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Holy shit the crowd is DEAD.


Thats called the Del Rio effect


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"Let's go Kofi" chants? :bryan


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

King please STFU


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Del Rio is looking chubby as fuck


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> By gawd, by gawd, by gawd, listen to the arena erupt for Del Rio, the crowd are on their feet, by gawd.


That repetitive joke doesn't even make sense since Del Rio is a heel.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> :


Sounds like ziggler is pissed. No suprise

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

about this match


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

shocks me that Del Rio has 5 title reigns yet gets no reaction. While Bryan only has 1 and is one of the most over faces the company has. Jesus wept.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hera said:


> JoJo is doing the national anthem at Summerslam. I will have my mute button ready.


JoJo. :vince4 Last time I heard of her was 2004.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow this match is a little sloppy.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Those little slaps to the chest that Kofi does look really bad.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

is eva marie even ready for in ring debut?
i know it is just to promote the show but it is just unfair someone like eva marie can get the chance before Paige and Emma


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Del Rio seem a little slow to anyone else?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dont know why they keep pushing this Mexican Lance Storm, should be nowhere near the title picture.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

the one match i would actually cheer for Del Rio on


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Someone needs to punch Kofi Kingston in the chest over and over and over until he learns what it should look like.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Thats called the Del Rio effect


True, but I dunno if I've seen a crowd THIS dead in a while.

I swear to god I've been to funerals that were more lively.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kofi got a bigger reaction than Del Rio :lmao


----------



## InheritTheWind (Jul 9, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Wow this match is a little sloppy.


This whole show has been a little sloppy


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy shit, you can hear a pin drop right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JBL calling attention to another botch LOL


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Great match and good crowd. Fuck you assholes.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

WrestlinFan said:


> Yup. It's killed my buzz for the entire PPV.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


same. turned me from a possible buy to a stream.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> JoJo. :vince4 Last time I heard of her was 2004.


Not that JoJo, haha.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

msi360-20 said:


> JoJo. :vince4 Last time I heard of her was 2004.


I think its the Total Diva's JoJo.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

How is this guy the champ over ziggler I dont know :no:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Kofi always looks like he's an inch away from breaking his neck doing the S.O.S.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Del Rio fucking killed this crowd :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Boy, that was a weak kickout


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That's actually a cool match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ref way out of place. Maddox would of counted to 6.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank god that's over.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

That was a fucking nasty counter.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"The Referee wants to count 3 so bad" 

So wait. the ref is biased? Is that what you're saying Lawler?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DAT heat on der back breaker.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hurry up already.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

That was like a wierd gutbuster. It looked cool though.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

at first i thought Kofi was going to break the hold by his foot on the ropes, but no


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Not a single fuck is given


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Lift your shoulder Del Numbnuts.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This crowd doesn't give one fucking shit.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Kofi got a bigger reaction than Del Rio :lmao


Khali got a bigger reaction than Del-no-reaction-oh.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Funny if the Black Ref ran down and say "KOFI DIDN'T TAP RESTART THE MATCH".


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

... and just like that, Kofi is back to midcard hell


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

What, no splits Henry?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Has to be the most awful submission finishing move ever. Someone find me a worse one.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

RVD vs Ambrose PLZ


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Mark Henry in the midst of pooping his pants


----------



## TheJWay (Jul 22, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ADR taking a page out of Cena's book..no sell no sell


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:henry1 THAT'S WHAT I DO!!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Even with Del Boringo (and it being the boring WWE style match) that was a decent match, carried by Kofi of course. I enjoyed it, it was not bad.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Mark Henry looked like he farted xD


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Fight 19 other men for your chance to be not as important as Nattie.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Barrett, Khali, Kofi and Titus are going to pull double-duty tonight :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lesnar should go over at SS.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

msi360-20 said:


> Has to be the most awful submission finishing move ever. Someone find me a worse one.



You can't be serious


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Henry lifts his leg, and sweats the Great Lakes.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The US Championship match on the kick off show? That's not right!


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Botchamania is going to be twice as long as usual this week.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

They used to show Diva's stretching before matches. Tonight we've been treated to RVD doing splits, and Mark Henry.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm calling the battle royal like this.....Ryback/RVD/Henry last three...Henry eliminates Ryback, RVD somehow eliminates Henry. Shield come out to attack, Big Show comes out and Henry/Show challenge Reigns/Rollins


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> Has to be the most awful submission finishing move ever. Someone find me a worse one.


The bezerkers where he just tossed someone over the top rope and they would get counted out

If you mean submission and not finisher the mizs figure four is pretty awful looking


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lance Storm >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Del Rio


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> Has to be the most awful submission finishing move ever. Someone find me a worse one.


It's called the STF..


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

It might be the pre-show but they are doing quite a lot to attempt to build up the match at the last minute.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dats how I stretch!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> Has to be the most awful submission finishing move ever. Someone find me a worse one.


It's probably the most deadly submission.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

For the last time Natalya botched not the ref.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> Has to be the most awful submission finishing move ever. Someone find me a worse one.


If applied correctly, the move is legit


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Meh. Ambrose vs RVD or Henry at the pre-show but Nattie/Bella makes it to the main-show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> The bezerkers where he just tossed someone over the top rope and they would get counted out
> 
> If you mean submission and not finisher then that is probably the worst


Sounds awful. :lol. I don't remember seeing Berzerker ever beating anybody.


----------



## TheJWay (Jul 22, 2013)

Big show to win battle royal


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> It's called the STF..


If someone does the STF correctly it looks amazing. Cena's shitty one need not apply.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm sick of these flabby-ass wrestlers. I'm not saying to load up on roids, but at least tighten up.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> It's called the STF..


The STF isn't a bad move, but if you've only seen Cena apply it, then yes, it's trash.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> Meh. Ambrose vs RVD or Henry at the pre-show but Nattie/Bella makes it to the main-show.


Yet, I hear calls for Nattie getting a bigger push all the time and honestly, Dean vs Kane was the worst ppv match I recall in recent times.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


> Meh. Ambrose vs RVD or Henry at the pre-show but Nattie/Bella makes it to the main-show.


Ambrose doesn't have a show that follows him day to day.

Which would be epic btw.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Khali is garbage

Always has been


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Meh. Ambrose vs RVD or Henry at the pre-show but Nattie/Bella makes it to the main-show.


Well, I like to think that to sell the ppv at the last minute, you'd have the awesomeness of Dean Ambrose over the awfulness of the Bellas.

Dunno, this thought helps me cope with it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> For the last time Natalya botched not the ref.


I'm going to be as impartial as Maddox - both at fault :cool2


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> same. turned me from a possible buy to a stream.


Yeah. I was sold on a simple underdog story. Now that it's "The HHH show" they can go fuck themselves.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL its day time right now in Cali
FUCK YOU WWE


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

DAT WHC BUILD


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is Christian retiring?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why are they doing this?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Christian getting a vignette?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Christian MARK!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

In before someone thinks Christian is retiring after Summerslam and makes a thread about it


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

a Christian promo? i like


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Christian video package


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Del Rio vs Christian at summerslam, crowd will fall into a coma.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dat retirement


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Christian to retire in 3, 2.........


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

CHRISTIAN!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome a Christian montage


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> Sounds awful. :lol. I don't remember seeing Berzerker ever beating anybody.


That was back when they had jobber matches, so every guy who was on the main roster would win a lot of matches.....especially when they were new.

I don't recall Berzerker winning against many "real" opponents though.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This reeks of awesomeness


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Every morning i wake up, look in the mirror and ask myself


WHAT IF VINCE LIKED ME????????

- Christian


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is Christian retiring? Why the promo?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That's a cool video package.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

A video package for Christian? I approve.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I guess Captain Charisma is about done. Interesting time for a video package, just looks like he'll call it quits.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Definitely looks like a retirement video package.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Ambrose doesn't have a show that follows him day to day.
> 
> Which would be epic btw.


Fuck Bitches.
Stalk Bitches.
Get Money.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They're trying real hard to convince people that Christian is winning the title. I ain't buying it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> Sounds awful. :lol. I don't remember seeing Berzerker ever beating anybody.


Here it is


http://youtu.be/Of2RgqUfVsE?t=2m48s


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Am I watching First Take?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Bully Ray sighting :bully4


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Triple H Heel Turn at Summerslam costing Bryan the title? 

But does that mean no Orton Cash in? Or does Bryan win it only for Orton to turn heel and cash it in.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I marked for that Christian video.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Christian on the mic! :mark:


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

iwatchwrestling said:


> The STF isn't a bad move, but if you've only seen Cena apply it, then yes, it's trash.


Personally my favorite version of the STF would be the Regal Stretch.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

RENEE OH LAWD YES <3 :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

This handsome mo'fo.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That Christian vignette was nice. Retirement?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

ONE MORE MATCH!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Give Renee the world title why not


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm at raw live and it's been great so far.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

Hera said:


> If someone does the STF correctly it looks amazing. Cena's shitty one need not apply.


Absolutely, don't let Cena's mangling of the STF make folk think that the move itself is bad - it'd be like judging the Figure-4 on the basis of how Miz applies it. Always had a soft spot for some STF variations, especially the Regal stretch


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Christian is a gaunt looking motherfucker.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Christian is naturally a better heel


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

So memorable it only took 30 seconds.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

does anyone actually think Christian has a chance in hell to win sunday?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

... and Del Rio ruins it.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Kind of a bore tonight?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ooof Renee :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I love the We the People theme music


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The only Christian I like was the Brood Christian.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

The Real American Jobbers & Zeb


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

We The People.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Why is he speaking in spanish? :bosh


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Christians hair , facial hair and skin are exactly the same color
that's somehow impressive


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THE PEEEEEEEEEEOPLE!

Get em Zeb


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

Literally one solitary boo for ADR's backstage speech to Christian :lol


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

If Americans knew how to speak Spanish, Del Rio would get so much heat. There was like one guy in the crowd who knew what the hell he said, and he was like, "Boo!"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg. The cape!!!!!!!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I may be in the minority that loves this stable


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

It's embarrassing how shitty Christian has been for the past couple years.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Cesaro planning on fighting crime after the show?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That mustache looks awesome than ever


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's SUPAH Cesaro!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

So that's Christian retiring after SS so


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Antonio Cesaro is wearing the Gadsden flag as a cape. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christian's probably retiring hence the scrapped Shield feud.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Glission? :lol
Time for zebb!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hilarious when Zeb rips into the city he's in


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm still calling this as a rewrite. Ambrose/Christian was dropped out of nowhere and RVD returned for nothing. It seemed like they had Ambrose/Christian and Del Rio/RVD setup and called an audible.

I like Christian as much as the next but he didn't have much build and doesn't seem like a worthy opponent. (Not that ADR seems like a worthy champion either) But we've seen ADR/Christian too many times before. I'm totally not into it and this doesn't even seem like a proper feud.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

CESARO


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

IT'S SUPER CESARO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

SUPER CESARIO :MARK:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought Yosemite Sam hated Rabbits.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I hate the Real Americans, Swagger was in the money with his new gimmick by himself and Cesaro never needed a mouthpiece and was fine on his own.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Fuck yeah a cape! More wrestlers need to wear capes, such an easy way to look like a badass.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Cesaro looking like a superhero :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This show has killed my interest in Summer Slam sans Punk/Lesnar.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro in stockings and a cape.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cesaro is Superman for the people with that cape


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Nattie slumming it with Khali. Cesaro slumming it with Swag-less. Is this part of the WWE's charity program?


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> does anyone actually think Christian has a chance in hell to win sunday?


If he wins, I see Sandow cashing in early. I don't think he will sadly


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WEED DA PEOPLE!


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Speaking the truth.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Zeb just buried Cali.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

When :suzuki tweeted about Cesaro doing the gotch style neutralizer I about lost my shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Do any of you Americans in the thread resonate with what Colter says on occasion?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

DON'T TREAD ON ME! #WeThePeople


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

WTF HE JUST SAID HE WISHED A EARTHQUAKE WOULD KILL ALL THE MEXICANS IN CALI LMAO


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It's scary how many times Cesaro changes his gimmick/attire.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Trend Quickly...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Dat Christian montage:clap

Please don't retire:bron3


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Christian's probably retiring hence the scrapped Shield feud.


Watch him get like a three minute retirement segment then we never see him again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I love it how no matter how much Zeb trashes a place, crowd still chants We The People


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Can someone explain to me why Cesaro is in this group? He is Swiss!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The fuck? Christian was cutting a pretty decent promo and then No Heato walks in, cuts a promo in Spanish that most of the audience wouldn't understand, and ruins it...

Fuck you, Del Rio. They were actually trying to build the match and give reestablish some of Christian's character, and you ruined it.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


> DON'T TREAD ON ME! #WeThePeople


You just need to tread lightly.

:heis


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Earlier The Shield dared any team to step up and challenge them at SummerSlam for the titles. Logically, why _wouldn't_ The Real Americans quickly take up that offer?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Love Born to Rise, been listening to it everyday.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Cesaro planning on fighting crime after the show?


No just illegals. Oh wait that is fighting crime.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> You just need to tread lightly.
> 
> :heis


Walter White for WHC


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

We the people!


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> Fuck yeah a cape! More wrestlers need to wear capes, such an easy way to look like a badass.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Stad said:


>


That's fucking Metal. Link? I want it.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Why does HHH always have to insert himself onto every big show? Bryan vs. Cena with a regular referee would have been perfectly fine


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

There's been a huge shortage of "TREAD LIGHTLY" in this thread. I'm disappoint :walt


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> WTF HE JUST SAID HE WISHED A EARTHQUAKE WOULD KILL ALL THE MEXICANS IN CALI LMAO


Yeah, because earthquakes know the difference between the 40M Americans and the 2M illegals in California. $10 says the wwe will have to issue an apology for that.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


>


"IF I WERE THAT PERSON, HANK, I'D ADVISE YOU TO TREAD LIGHTLY"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Smarky Smark said:


> That's fucking Metal. Link? I want it.


http://shop.wwe.com/The-Wyatt-Famil...l?dwvar_W05777_color=black&start=1&cgid=wyatt


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> The fuck? Christian was cutting a pretty decent promo and then No Heato walks in, cuts a promo in Spanish that most of the audience wouldn't understand, and ruins it...
> 
> Fuck you, Del Rio. They were actually trying to build the match and give reestablish some of Christian's character, and you ruined it.


I literally dont care for the WHC as long as he holds it. Just bores me to death

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It would of been kind of lame but I would of rather had ADR/Rhodes for WHC and Sandow be super pissed that he won MITB and Rhodes got the first shot, not him. I feel like that storyline could of went somewhere more then ADR/Christian which seemingly popped up one week and they just went with it.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> Do any of you Americans in the thread resonate with what Colter says on occasion?


No.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

I think Eva Marie is the worst at delivering lines in the history of the company. Kelly Kelly was better


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

If Christian's last match is jobbing to a world champ who's been on a losing streak so help me......

It's amazing how they've crushed interest in so many feuds in just an hour and a half.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, because earthquakes know the difference between the 40M Americans and the 2M illegals in California. $10 says the wwe will have to issue an apology for that.


Wasn't this Lex Luthor's scheme in Superman the Movie?


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

Alim said:


> Why does HHH always have to insert himself onto every big show? Bryan vs. Cena with a regular referee would have been perfectly fine


You seem surprised.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry guys. I had to... :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Clique said:


> Earlier The Shield dared any team to step up and challenge them at SummerSlam for the titles. Logically, why _wouldn't_ The Real Americans quickly take up that offer?


Logically? WWE and logic don't mix! :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stad said:


>


I want one


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

who's going to watch that Summerslam press conference tomorrow?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Smarky Smark said:


> That's fucking Metal. Link? I want it.


It's on WWEShop http://shop.wwe.com/The-Wyatt-Famil...l?dwvar_W05777_color=black&start=1&cgid=wyatt


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoJo's basic ass at the press conference. 
This company. :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bryan D. said:


>











:cool2


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

lol so the Divas division is no longer referred to as such, but instead "the case of Real Divas"...:lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Pin-in-trest says Michael Cole.

That's alright my dumb fucking boss says "Pin-ter-rest."


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

oh damn. HHH is a special ref in DAniel v. Cena now? :lmao why am I not surprised?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> Walter White for WHC


YOU'RE GOD DAMN RIGHT!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

People are surprised HHH ruins PPVs and matches? This isn't new.

His ego ruined WrestleMania 2000.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

USO TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Starring on the Pre Show for the Press Conference.

The Miz


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

USOS ENTRANCE :mark:


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

wtf..just raed the results and randy orton beat damien sandow? okay, im not a fan of damien sandow at all, but is orton really gonna go over every single mid carder.. wow, just wow


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh great, another rematch from last week. Just what we needed. Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I love the Usos entrance


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Summerslam Press Conference.

See all your favorite stars be uncomfortable and generally not want to be there.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Usos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Show is seriously dragging.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

This press conference is not worth a shit unless we get Nikki throwing shade at Bryan and Cena rubbing his nipples.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

does cole get commission every time he says rubber match? He does it every week it seems.

Fuck.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

EDIT: Whoa. I totally thought the Battle Royal was right now. Brain Fart.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This match again...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

chessarmy said:


> I think Eva Marie is the worst at delivering lines in the history of the company. Kelly Kelly was better


She makes Kelly look like Meryl Streep.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

You know I watch Total Divas and I still can't tell who's Jimmy or Jey.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

fuck what anyone says...the usos have the best tag entrance in the company right now. That shit is awesome.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Can these guys have the tag belts already?

They're the first over tag team since Cryme Tyme.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

they got a pretty cool entrance


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

The usos are so damn childish.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


> YOU'RE GOD DAMN RIGHT!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat entrance


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Im going to bed this show is just dragging

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Not the greatest go home show.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I fucking called it last week, I deserve a high five.

They won last week, this week uso's win, and they will win 2-1 in the series on smackdown.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

LOL @ them admitting the fact that this is the 3rd time they've done the match on Raw in what, 4-5 weeks?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> fuck what anyone says...the usos have the best tag entrance in the company right now. That shit is awesome.


PTP was pretty cool. Thy haven't done an entrance in a while though.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

The USOs hava s sick entrance..


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> YOU'RE GOD DAMN RIGHT!


NO! NOT WALTER WHITE.....


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> The usos are so damn childish.


Please explain how they are childish.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Bluewolf said:


> does cole get commission every time he says rubber match? He does it every week it seems.
> 
> Fuck.


uh, a rubber match is the third match in a tied series. And seeing as how WWE love them some repeat booking, the term tends to be used quite alot more than it should. Not cole's fault that Vince is a lazy mother fucker.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Shit like these rematches would'nt happen if Raw was 2 hours.Its what hurts the show really along with all the pointless recaps of everything that happens on previous Raw and SD.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Bowlen said:


> Sorry guys. I had to... :mark: :mark: :mark:


That would be awesome.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

They really need to change the usos theme. Going from the siva tau to some wack no name rapper :allen1


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Aren't all of these four supposed to be in that battle royal for the US Title?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Stad said:


> USOS ENTRANCE :mark:


i'm happy about this push they are getting as of late unlike Tons of Funk


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> NO! NOT WALTER WHITE.....


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish i was the creative writer for WWE.

Imagine a segment backstage, with a brawl, then out of nowhere another brawl is happening at the same time just off camera, way in the back by another feud.

Building both feuds at once!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God damn, the tag division is in bad shape.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I like the Shield but I believe these 2 teams should be trading the tag belts.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Just waiting for Zeb to slip up in one of his promos talking about those people.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I get the feeling Swagger and Cesaro have never said a complete sentence to each other.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> You know I watch Total Divas and I still can't tell who's Jimmy or Jey.


Especially when on the show whichever one is engaged one of the Funk girls they use his real name. :downing


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ the kid giving Zeb the middle finger.

That's fucking wrestling.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

WAs that on purpose?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DUI Chant? :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they chanting DUI? LOL!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Zebb tearing into the crowd :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Uncle Zeb really riling up the the Cali crowd :lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

DUI DUI LOL


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

DUI?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DUI chant? :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

was that another ref botch?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

PunkShoot said:


> I wish i was the creative writer for WWE.
> 
> Imagine a segment backstage, with a brawl, then out of nowhere another brawl is happening at the same time just off camera, way in the back by another feud.
> 
> Building both feuds at once!


Be honest.

You work for TNA, don't you?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

alrudd said:


> Shit like these rematches would'nt happen if Raw was 2 hours.Its what hurts the show really along with all the pointless recaps of everything that happens on previous Raw and SD.


They dont have to rehash matches, they have so much talent they dont even use on a regular basis


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Another botch. Swagger smoking too much of that blunt.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

ToddTheBod said:


> LOL @ the kid giving Zeb the middle finger.
> 
> That's fucking wrestling.


Indeed


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Please explain how they are childish.


It feels like they just cater to the children. They are good in the ring but there Samoan thing is so PG. 

And of course we get the same damn boring match, holy crap this show sucks, so glad I'm going out to play ball hockey in a bit.


----------



## Cody's Moustache (Aug 13, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Are they chanting DUI? LOL!


I was thinking the same thing :lol


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

First hour was good but this show has gotten slower than king Kong bundy vs. The undertaker at WM 11.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Were they chanting DUI? :lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:mark: usos


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

uso are so damn good in the ring


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Aren't all of these four supposed to be in that battle royal for the US Title?


it's not like any of them are going to win anyway, the Usos are tag team wrestlers, and The Real Americans are heels as the current US Champion is a heel also, and i'm pretty sure the little Jimmys don't want to see a heel vs heel match at Summerslam


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


>


Favorite part of last night's episode


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> The usos are so damn childish.


Do you even go here?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice little match.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Zeb just went super saiyin


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

USOS!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Neat finish :clap


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Zeb's face is priceless.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Zeb's reaction :lmao :lmao

Someone needs to gif that :lol


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe Naomi will marry you now, Uso!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice to see the Usos getting a mini-push. They're a good team.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Great match.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Are we listening to a DUI Chant right now? That's the best.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

lol Zeb did the super saiyan face again!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> The usos are so damn childish.


Not like a fat emo *******, amiright?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Usos are getting over big.

The crowd was chanting OSUUUUUUU OHHHHHHHHHHH by themselves with no helped from the wrestlers are the double jump.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

MizTv :lol


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PAUL HEYMAN VS CM PUNK IS MAIN EVENTING!!!!!


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

Zeb's reaction to that loss was .gif-worthy


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The Usos have gotten a push on TV for what...like 3 weeks? And with their U-SO chant, they're already 50 times more over than Del Rio.

That is fucking pathetic. This just proves what a screw up Del Rio is.

Good for the Usos, though. I'm a fan.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

And Raw trudges on.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> It feels like they just cater to the children. They are good in the ring but there Samoan thing is so PG.
> 
> And of course we get the same damn boring match, holy crap this show sucks, so glad I'm going out to play ball hockey in a bit.












Do you even know what show you're watching?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> Maybe Naomi will marry you now, Uso!


Or at the very least stop shoot hurricanranaing him.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Do you even go here?


What?

Oh and Zeb's facial expression was the best part of that segment, I don't mind the Usos in the ring, but anything with Jack Swagger in it I could give a fuck about.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yay Usos!!!! Please feud for the tag titles again....


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Have a feeling that something big is planned for the closing segment, Paul and Punk, remember the go home Mania, Punk had the most controversial segment of the year with the ashes.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

One of the Uso's had a pretty recent DUI as well - so it was a mock chant at both teams!


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

CHURRRRRRCH


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Mister Hands said:


> Or at the very least stop shoot hurricanranaing him.


that was hilarious


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> It feels like they just cater to the children. They are good in the ring but there Samoan thing is so PG.
> 
> And of course we get the same damn boring match, holy crap this show sucks, so glad I'm going out to play ball hockey in a bit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> The Usos have gotten a push on TV for what...like 3 weeks? And with their U-SO chant, they're already 50 times more over than Del Rio.
> 
> That is fucking pathetic. This just proves what a screw up Del Rio is.
> 
> Good for the Usos, though. I'm a fan.



The Usos have personality unlike Del Rio.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Stad said:


>













Gurl bye.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pacmanboi said:


> Have a feeling that something big is planned for the closing segment, Paul and Punk, remember the go home Mania, Punk had the most controversial segment of the year with the ashes.


If it's that then it'd be something along the lines of Punk getting the upper hand on Brock to show he has a shot Sunday.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The champ is queeeeeeeerrrr


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Good ending to that uso match. The Usos working up the roll up win is a good call.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

8 Mile 8 Mile


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's amazing how that same guy always does that long picture thing EVERY WEEK and NEVER gets banned. Unreal.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Damn WWE for not having a squash match tonight. You see what happens when a show doesn't need anyone to job, we miss out on this


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Is that fucking necessary with the 500 Zeb photos?

This Miz cunt now.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

MizTV???

Churrrrrrch


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

best part of the show so far:










DEM POP! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

miz getting the jobber intro he deserves


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

That epic reaction... :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> The Usos have personality unlike Del Rio.


Can't disagree with that assessment.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, former WWE Champion The Miz fpalm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this guy 123bigdave always WOATing with these pic posts :StephenA


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Most must see talk show in WWE history? I'm all for hyperbole at times but that is straight up insulting.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Mizteevee sounds like something you go to a clinic about.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is Miz retired from actual wrestling? That would be fucking awesome.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miz defeated Cena at Wrestlemania 27 in the main event for the WWE Title AND he was Daniel Bryan's mentor on NXT. 

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.bry!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

From WWE Champion to SS host. How sad...


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Did Daniel Bryan change shirts?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

The Beard is Here again


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> It's amazing how that same guy always does that long picture thing EVERY WEEK and NEVER gets banned. Unreal.


Does it surprise you that there are politics with many staff members of this forum?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> It's amazing how that same guy always does that long picture thing EVERY WEEK and NEVER gets banned. Unreal.



Better than fucking tubgirl.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How did Miz ever get his own talk segment on Raw? He sucks!!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

DAAAAAAAA CHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMPPPPP IIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS HHHHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

fuck that entrance...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena is garbage


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Miz not mentioning WM27? I'm shocked.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

I hate you.


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

god damn john cena's cheesy smile is pissing me off


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena now getting booed in mark cities.

The face of WWE, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> this guy 123bigdave always WOATing with these pic posts :StephenA


??


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena with the BANTER!

Tosser.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Did Cena just flip me off? It's funny cause I was flipping him off.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd like to know why Cena speaks shit to the camera.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Urgh


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Another reason to boo this man, with his garbage talk to the camera.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Cena isn't losing the belt at Summerslam, Triple H or/and will screw Byran out of the win.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Did Daniel Bryan change shirts?



Do you have a shower then put the same shirt back on?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

What ever happened to Big Show returning? Wasn't it supposed to be Henry/Big Show vs the Shield at SS?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Triple H looks weird in that ref outfit.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Is Miz retired from actual wrestling? That would be fucking awesome.


We could only be so lucky.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

His time is NOW!


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

We're ONE day away from tuesday folks.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Look at that photoshopped HHH ref pic. :lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> best part of the show so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












That's my son!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

NEEDS MOAR TITO ORTIZ.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I knew you would notice my new look Cena.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> From WWE Champion to SS host. How sad...


........that Miz still has a job. Tragic.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its just so ridiculous that 10 years later we're still looking at Cena come out with that same entrance holding that title. Neither Austin or Rock stuck around that long in the spotlight.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

looks like Cena's elbow got a tumor


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Redlight King - "Born to Rise" - The song used in Christian's awesome video


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Not like a fat emo *******, amiright?


They are better than the Wyatts, but I just don't like the PG era at all. I feel like there gimmick while entertaining in the ring is so PG-ified compared to some of the Samoans we have seen in recent memory like Joe & Umaga.



Buckley said:


> Do you even know what show you're watching?


Yeah its Monday Night RAW. And its been flat as hell.



Bryan D. said:


>


Sorry I don't bend over and accept what WWE puts on (as a whole) as great & entertaining.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Miz and Cena shake hands..well i never


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

lmfao @ the cut of the fan giving the middle finger :lmao


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah there's gonna be interference after Bryan said that.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Daniel Bryan mic skills = cringe worthy


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena buries MIZ TV :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't get why HHH is the ref for another big Cena match. He reffed the Cena and Punk match and missed Cena's hand on the rope. That allowed Punk to win but not cleanly.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAO CENA buries miz TV LOL


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KO Bossy said:


> That's my son!


:lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Cena taking no time to shit on MizTV :lol


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Hahahahahahaha Cena burying Miz! Haha!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Cena burying Miz TV.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cena with dat :berried of Miz tv :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Those were the best words out of Cena's mouth in years.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

since HHH is refereeing this match on sunday, do you think Kevin Nash will make another random appearance during the match? :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Cena burrying Miz TV :lol:lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I don't like Miz but you're not allowed shit on him, Cena.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah! Lets have the two main eventers suck off HHH!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cena burying Miz TV.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

BURIED.

Does Cena not remember HHH fucking up as a ref?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Will TRIPLE H help Cena or Bryan win?? :HHH2


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena burying Miz TV. I approve.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gunnar II said:


> looks like Cena's elbow got a tumor


ITS NOT A TUMAH


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They're not mentioning Trips messing up at Summerslam 2011 and Cena losing? Seems like it might make sense.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Can't uncenas elbow.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> They are better than the Wyatts, but I just don't like the PG era at all. I feel like there gimmick while entertaining in the ring is so PG-ified compared to some of the Samoans we have seen in recent memory like Joe & Umaga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Stick to this then. :ti.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> Cena burying Miz TV. I approve.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I have been thinking kindly of John Cena recently. I blame Total Divas.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Anything with YOU in it, Cena, is a trainwreck.
Any male chanting "Let's Go Cena" should hire a prostitute and try to lose their virginity.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Finally, something controversial happened on Miz TV with Cena burying it.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Miz PIPEBOMB!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Miz stirring shit :lol


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Miz saying the truth.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

The second and third best boyfriends on Total Divas, behind King Sebastian.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cena and Miz taking shots at each other, LOL. Cena started it, though. Fuck Cena.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What's with his elbow?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

is Miz going back to a heel?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The hell is Miz doing :lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

SoupBro said:


> *Don't get why HHH is the ref for another big Cena match*. He reffed the Cena and Punk match and missed Cena's hand on the rope. That allowed Punk to *win but not cleanly*.


You answered your own question.

Cena is super protected. Super fucking protected.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Tito's face gets me everytime :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I agree with everything Miz just said! Whoa! 

Seriously, the Cena character is an insincere leech.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Miz dropping a truth bomb there, damn you Bryan let the man speak more truth.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Miz is sounding interestingly smarky today.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

And Miz fires back! Lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Daniel Bryan speaks for all of us.*


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Bryan's awesome


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Do it! Do it!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Get em both d.bry!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

You tell 'em Miz


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

OH SNAP.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:bryan "DON'T INTERRUPT ME"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bryan laying down the law


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

DON'T INTERRUPT ME! - The G.O.A.T. has spoken


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Is Miz a heel ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is gold

I hope he wipes that smug look offs Cenas face


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

They gonna hug and kiss too?

This is pathetic. What ever happened to kickin' ass and doing w/e it took to win? What happened to that attitude?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bryan owning Cena right now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DB be all like "Shut the fuck up bitch! I'm talking!" 

I love it!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Remember when Miz was Bryans mentor on NXT :lmao man how things have changed


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

lol.

Bryan's so god damn bad on the stick.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

If you don't shut your mouth in 2 seconds, I will punch your face? fpalm


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

But these guys are buddies on Total Divas?!?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Bryan explaining why he doesn't watch televised wrestling lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

he said wrestling 

in b4 future endeavors


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

this is about "wrestling"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Seriously why do they need MIZ out there??


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck yeah Bryan!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

What you do John, THAT ISN'T WRASSLIN


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Asenath said:


> I have been thinking kindly of John Cena recently. I blame Total Divas.


I don't know about the rest of y'all, but since Cena & Nikki Do The Notebook, I've been Let's Go Cena-ing all over the place.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cena with his phony grin of Steele that he uses to no sell everyones promo.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Daniel Bryan needs to win this Sunday and then put Triple H in the yes lock!!!!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

D-Bry with awesome promos two weeks in a row. Color me impressed.


----------



## Pocky07 (Aug 12, 2013)

that's why I don't watch TV. EPIC.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

D-BRY GOING HAM ON CENA


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

YES


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol at people who think Bryan can't talk.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

BRYAN SAID WRESTLING


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

D-Bry is going in! Do it for wrestling, mate!


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

best promo ever :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"You are a parody of Wrestling!" 

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Bryan burying Cena :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bringing Total Divas into it?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

DBry with dat truth!!!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

"You are a parody of wrestling." Bryan telling the truth.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Bryan sticking it to Cena!

Fuck Yeah!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

"A parody of wrestling"
OH SNAP


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

You're a parody of wrestling :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Loving this hate on Cena by Bryan :mark:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Cena is a parody of wrestling. Thanks, Bryan.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Things are going to be awkward at the Bella table later tonight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bryan nailing it :lol :cena3


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

"This shirt is a parody of you and you are a parody of wrestling." - Bryan


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

John Cena = The Parody of Wrestling


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

BEST LINE ON WWE IN MONTHS:

"This shirt is a parody of you, because you are a parody of wrestling"


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Why heel Bryan a week out?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It sucks Bryan is being fed this lines. He's so much fake emotion. But whatever, Cena is going to no sell the promo anyway by smiling/smirking.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Parody of Wrestling. Damn.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Bryan goin' off!!!


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Bryan burying Cena makes this episode finally worth watching.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.bry getting mad!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Bryan's promo made my dick so hard.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Awesome from Bryan


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

D-Bry!

#ShotsFired :mark:


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

"This shirt is a parody of you - because you are a parody of wrestling."

Bryan going for the jugular!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan got Cena mad :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

THIS.

FUCKING.

PROMO.

:mark:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

CHURCH


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

"You're a parody of wrestling"

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DB with dem flames tonight


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan spitting that real


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thirsty ass bitches whistling for Cena :lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

PARODY


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I find it amusing that, considering Bryan's character, that he's talking about Cena having no substance.

Still, a much better promo this week than last week. Nothing more endearing than threatening Miz with physical violence.

I liked the line about Cena parodying a wrestler, in particular.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

He can't reply verbally so he threaten him physically.

DAT FACE OF THE COMPANY :lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

This is fucking awesome. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"There is nobody better than Daniel Bryan!" 

Needed to add a "bitch" or "motherfucker" to the end of that, lol.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL at the crowd popping when someone finally told Cena not to interrupt their promo :lmao 

That was a pretty good Bryan promo and I will sit here and hate on his mic skills all day.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena with his usual boring remarks again.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Cena trying his best not to end up like the Micheal Jordan gif.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bryan with words of truth! :bryan


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I was hoping Cena would do a nipple rub*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

What the hell is that on Cena's elbow, looks like the peak Mount Everest.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Awww Cry me a river Cena


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Cena sucking up to the crowd. Dude just keeps being unpredictable. Why does he have fans again?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

You're not a parody, John; you're a lying, kiss ass hypocrite.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Good promo so far.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I was hoping Cena would do a nipple rub*


PG.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Damn DBry with the line of the year


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Shots fired.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Is Cena really pandering to Bryan after what Bryan said?


----------



## Cody's Moustache (Aug 13, 2013)

Stad said:


> Seriously why do they need MIZ out there??


This is what I'm thinking. Seems like he's only there to seem a little bit relevant.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

"You hurt my feelings, I take off shirt and attack you" :cena3


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL @ the crowd no-selling Cena's chant mining.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh preach on rev


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena is so fucking awful man fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You can't been the fans' favorite WWE Superstar for a long time John.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

He should have said that he didn't want the title so he could make a new t-shirt like Cena also.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

How many fucking times has he cut this same promo?

How many times..


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

This reminds me of that one time when Austin and The Rock were feuding and Austin kept telling Rock about how much he believes in him and it was the most intense shit ever. 

Oh wait ..


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

cena's doing another one of these kind've promos, that's all he can do anymore.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pandering to the fucking crowd with the ultra seriousness.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Is Cena trying to turn Bryan into the heel in this promo?

Is he serious? :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What the fuck is Cena saying? He's just puking out cliches.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol @ Miz doing nothing


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cena is too shallow.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena buried everyone's favorite superstar


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cena killing it.

Showing how to actually cut a promo. 

Don't sound like you're reading from a script, Bryan.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Cena, just fuck off with the same old shit.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

ugh.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Did he really just compare his lame ass shirt to the US flag?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

John Cena just compared his shirt to the american flag 


brb killing myself


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

No, the t-shirt is not that serious Cena


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Cena trying to turn this thing around...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow. Cena's retort is pretty powerful, too.

These two are giving me life.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

A belt on a shirt means loyalty? 'k.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan owned this idiot...easily.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

WTF....he's seriously comparing the flag to his fucking shirt?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

OMG, did he just compare his shirt to the American Flag. LMFAO. This fucking guy.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fucking Cena again with this bullshit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Same 'ol Cena promo.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*why hasn't a "same old shit" chant started yet?*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did you just compare your fucking T-Shirt to the American Flag? 

Fuck you John! Fuck you, you piece of shit.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Will somebody shut that fruit cake up?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena cuts the same fucking promos all the time.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn cena cutting a good promo as did dbry


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

5 moves of doom :lmao


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Cena about to tell Bryan to B A STAR.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

No, John.

He said you killed parity in the WWE.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Cena killing it.
> 
> Showing how to actually cut a promo.
> 
> Don't sound like you're reading from a script, Bryan.


Well if you do something a million times, you're bound to get good at it.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

You are what's wrong with this, John. Get the hint already,


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn how good would a heel Cena be


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

DAT ACKNOWLEDGEMENT OF IWC TERMS :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

God dammnit Cena! For once cut a fucking promo where you don't play to the crowd!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

SHUT THE FUCK UP CENA


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

John Cena must read posts on WF :lol


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

He is shooting here :lmao


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Bryan's just staring at Cena like 'I see right through you, bitch'.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I was right, this IS a rehash of Rock vs Cena!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Cena giving the same exact promo as always


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does the Miz really need to be out there?? He hasn't said a word since the opening of this segment. :lmao


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

UGHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena and his same ol' speech. fpalm


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

CENA > BRYAN

Better fucking believe it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is EXACTLY the same Cena promo that he always gives.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Not this child shit.

Fuck you Cena. Fuck you.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Do people really think Bryan is better than Cena on the mic ?


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

lol @ using the kids for cheers


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Meh...don't get it Cena...


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh fuck this. Cena burying Bryan's promo promoting the match with his fucking sick kids. How much of an ass is this guy? Oh fuck...


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

His dad with a Cena shirt on fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH come on Cena you were doing so well until you went for the pity cheer with the make a wish kids


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Make a wish....


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Cody's Moustache said:


> This is what I'm thinking. Seems like he's only there to seem a little bit relevant.


The better question is why the hell is HHH there??? Seriously, this feud has potential to create a mega star but no. The spotlight will shine bright on one person and one person only, HHH.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

cena shooting


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Same old fucking shitty promo from Cena.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Oooooh piss off


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Omg Cena exploiting the fucking children again holy shit, just fuck off with this bullshit Cena.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh geez the sick kid angle fpalm I don't give a fuck Cena.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Fucking Cena again with this bullshit


Turn it off if it bothers you.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

this is a decent little promo on both ends


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Stop using Make-a-Wish to make the crowd cheer you, John. Dude has no limits.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena showing us why he will never turn heel.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh Cena using sick kids to gain cheers, pathetic as fuck.


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

"... and for all the free fruity pebbles I get!"


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Annnnnd there he goes with the Make a Wish manipulation.


Such an unlikable character Cena is.


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

Cena trying to make Bryan seem like a scumbag for not 'respecting' him...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow that got too emotional 

fuck


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What the fuck is Cena babbling about?


----------



## SeriousThreat (Aug 27, 2007)

Holy crap Cenas promos are literally all the same. To the point where it's just awkward.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

John Cena is using sick kids to get cheered. Wow dude. Wow.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena is actually cutting a good promo. I usually shit on him but this is good.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

yes john cena the guy is a nice guy john cena the wwe wrestler is a pain in the ass


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cena just destroyed the IWC.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dropping the Make A Wish kids? That's right, because according to the WWE, Cena is the only one who does that. Fuck this stale shit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cena started off hot, but now the church service has started


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

I think D. Bryan hurt Cena's feelings for real.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

oh really john? you're pulling the make a wish card? really? really?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena..pimping the make a wish kids


----------



## Cody's Moustache (Aug 13, 2013)

Cena's played the make-a-wish card!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Cena nobody hates you cause of your fucking charity work... It's so lame for him to play that card. He knows why people despise him.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow using sick kids to get over, Cena is an asshole


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cena spraying bullshit and has to goto his make a wish crap to get applause


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So Cena has to bring up a kid with cancer to get cheers? What a joke.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

This is WWE's "Why We Never Turn Cena Heel" justification promo.

We've finally reached that point.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

Cena seems really butthurt.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

MY SHIRT IS LIKE THE AMERICAN FLAG AND I HELP SICK KIDS AND NEVER GIVE UP!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

There is no way Miz or Bryan can continue talking after this


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I actually teared up. Holy fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena continuing to use sick kids as a crutch to get cheers. Doesn't get anymore blatant than that.

Pathetic.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

That kid and his dad were plants.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena is going to say to end the promo

ITS STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cena cheap pop


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> What the fuck is Cena saying? He's just puking out cliches.


This


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Jeezas guys, stop bitching.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

It feels like they're trying to turn Bryan.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This is actually a good promo from Cena.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

I wish Cena would stop saying "Jack" 

Totally ripped that from The Rock and he keeps saying it. HE HAS NO SHAME!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He's used the "hostile environments" line twice now.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

cheap pop


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> This is EXACTLY the same Cena promo that he always gives.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


He said the same shit to Rock for two years straight about people judging him. :lmao


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

This is excellent. Fuck the haters.


----------



## ClobberingTime (Jun 1, 2013)

Cena;s burying him so hard.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Repeating promos all the time? He just repeated a promo he just did.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

this segment is pretty good


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

IWC just admit this is a good promo jesus it wont kill you


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Come on Cena you're better than this...

He has the passion part in his voice right now, but the promo itself is the same thing over and over.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Make a Wish...

Really? Really?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't bring up fucking make a wish. That's pandering that isn't selling summerslam. I mean honestly that's unnecessary.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BATISTA MENTION.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cena ain't mentioning the make a wish for a fucking cheer.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is he still going?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> Cena started off hot, but now the church service has started


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

stfu Cena


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

using dying children for a cheap pop tsk tsk


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sounded like Cena was trying to get a rap going when he started naming those places :lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena is the underdog..believe it people..he will overcome the odds


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bryan should call him out on using the kids like that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

"THEY ARE"

:lmao God bless that fan.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is Cena putting himself over this much to make Bryan winning on Sunday even bigger?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao at the fan that said "They are!"


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

this segment is pretty damn good.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ the guy yelling "THEY ARE".


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

'They are' :lmao


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Heelish words from Cena, there.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The promo is good but just because it's Cena...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"They are!" I can't :lmao :lmao


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Cena using dying children to get himself over, eh? That is just beautiful.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

That smark in the crowd :lmao


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

"They Are!" 

LOL

Fuck this segment is just holy fuck Cena ruins everything.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

"You talk about those people as if they're so much better than me!"

"THEY ARE"

:lmao


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

THEY ARE
lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ouch. You don't belong in that class harsh


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

OH SHIT CENA


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

"THEY ARE" lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OHHHH SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"THEY ARE!" :lmao.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"THEY ARE!" :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

"they are"


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> "THEY ARE"
> 
> :lmao God bless that fan.


quoted for preachin the gospel!!!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

lol @ the fan screaming They Are.

:lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

LMFAO.

DB: "You talk about those people as though they are so much better than me..."
Random Guy: "THEY ARE!"
Cena: [pauses to laugh before continuing his promo]


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Cena ain't mentioning the make a wish for a fucking cheer.


He just did it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Damn cena got em :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bryan turning heel on sunday


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

He isn't. He's never won a WWE title.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Actually he is treating this exactly like his Rock match. Its the same damn promo.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

this literally makes no sense what are they babbling about?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I know the forum loves to hate Cena and treats Bryan as God.

But Cena CLEARLY shined in this promo.


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

Cena, once again using dying kids to get himself over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> "You talk about those people as if they're so much better than me!"
> 
> "THEY ARE"
> 
> :lmao


Miz planted that fan as pay back for NXT LOL


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Great fucking promo, I'm impressed! I can't wait for this match.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Fuckin' eh. I don't care which side you're on (Bryan or Cena), this shit is good.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

If all goes wrong, SCREAM.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

And so it was dubbed, the summer of Brian.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena no-selling his opponent again.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

What a promo by both guys, fucking awesome


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Ouch. You don't belong in that class harsh


Hard truths cut :stannis


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

D-Bry lookin' like he got into RVD's stash.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Bryan turning heel on sunday


lol? why would he turn heel when hes the most over in the company right now.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Please kick that smirk off Cena's face Daniel


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and here comes the smirk..


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Foreshadowing a heel turn


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Why is Miz there?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Why is it the biggest match of his life again?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

:lmao at the fan.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Miz looks really intrigued


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

WE PURO NOW!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

sbuch said:


> this literally makes no sense what are they babbling about?


It was going fine until Cena decided to start crying and put on the same old child exploiting "Cheer me please!" promo


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I know the forum loves to hate Cena and treats Bryan as God.
> 
> But Cena CLEARLY shined in this promo.


He should shine, hes had plenty practice as hes given that promo a hundred times before.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

PunkShoot said:


> IWC just admit this is a good promo jesus it wont kill you


if cena hadn't already cut the same promo 1,000 times, i would say it was good.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Fuck yeah, Bryan. Go in on that mic man, you deserve it. Glad to see he overcame his nerves this week. He deserves to be heard before his ME match.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cena really is a piece of shit using dying kids to get over


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I know the forum loves to hate Cena and treats Bryan as God.
> 
> But Cena CLEARLY shined in this promo.


:lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Everyone wishes they could slap Cena


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What is Miz doing out there? :lmao


----------



## ClobberingTime (Jun 1, 2013)

Yawn, can this please be over? This makes no sense.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ Miz's face in the background


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Miz in the backround


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The past two weeks of Cena's promos have been good from a delivery and emotional stand point, but his words are full of shit. He has like 4 promos that he cut over and over every month in rotation, and he constantly contradicts himself. 

Also, the whole make a wish foundation is bullshit. If Cena is replaced as the top guy, the kid will still have a wish. They will probably wish for who ever is the top guy in wrestling at that moment or some other celebrity. Cena isn't the first top guy to participate in charities and make a wish.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

'YOU'RE GONNA GET YOUR FUCKIN HEAD KICKED IN'


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan just got him...again.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

oohhhhhhhhhh shit, Cena slapped D-Bryan


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OHHH SHITTTTTTTTT


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy fuck. This is good


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I quite enjoy the fact the promo is pushing the fourth wall..... it's actually starting to feel legit....


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!

"You are not a wrestler, and you don't deserve it!"

Even The Miz wanted was shocked! :yes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH here comes HHH to hog the spotlight


and now comes Orton

The WWE has a great storyline with just DB nad Cena and of course typical WWE fashion they have to over complicate it and add in HHH and Orton to the mix


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Brilliant by Cena


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Jesus fucking Christ, Triple H.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

ANNNNNNNND Once the segment reaches it's peak here comes HHH to get in on the glory.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Damn Dbry jusy got bitch slapped


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Triple H coming out to force himself into this again.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Here comes Triple H. For what?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bryan with his mind games


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Triple H briskly walking to the ring to break this up.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

It really is all about the game, though.

:HHH2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes HHH is back out yes yes yes


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Triple H Fuck You!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I swear to God if DB wins this Sunday, I will be happier than (insert Geico commercial joke here).


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

HHH bout to ruin a good segment 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HHH to pedigree them both.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh geez Triple H is going to make this all about him isn't he? fpalm


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

not gonna like

im marking out a little bit 


OH SHIT HHH coming out to fire Dragon for saying wrestling


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh jeesh here we go


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

this old fucker triple h gotta get himself over again, fuckin bitch ass .....


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

lol HHH.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh for fucks sakes


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Miz being a mark in the background :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

HHH ruining the fun.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao HHH just can't help himself. I just can't with this glory-hungry motherfucker. How long is it until he "appears" on Total Divas?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

My fucking god what a promo. :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Triple H's ego is out of control.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

DB is too good cmon, the difference in cenas delivery and bryans is so blatant


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

DAT GAME WITH THE POWER STRUT!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Did Miz just leave the ring? It's his own show. :lmao


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fuck this segment holy fuck. They are going to try to turn Bryan a bit to get Cena the popularity. Now HHH comes out to stroke his ego.

Fuck the WWE.

Thank god Orton is coming out thank god, someone good.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

cena went in!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! Orton :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

ohairandy


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

HHH and Orton to ruin this segment.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

why the fuck is HHH the ref?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Triple H to make it a Triple Threat Match! Cena vs HHH vs Bryan!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

A whole hour and Hunter doesnt bother to get a new tie? c'mon now


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Wait, what?

Did they just not know how to end this segment or something?

EDIT — Wow. Just fucking wow. They really didn't know how to end it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh great. Fiery promo from both men so Trips has to come in and get some heat from it.

Because no matter who the top guy is, its always been, always is, and is always gonna be about The Game.

:HHH2

Sigh


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan killed this guy on the mic..MURDERED him. Cena is talking about Make a Wish and clothes again..haha


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I think they expected Orton to get an reaction


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

That segment felt so legit in parts.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok why did HHH go out there??


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That was a great promo. Seriously.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

So Triple H came out for no reason at all, simply to get his face on the screen.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The fact that this Bryan vs Cena segment didn't close means there is something special planned for Punk vs Heyman as the ME.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Why did HHH come out? Why did Orton come out? 

What the hell was that?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Bryan killed this guy on the mic..MURDERED him. Cena is talking about Make a Wish and clothes again..haha


Agreed.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

That was a fucking awesome segment.


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

The IWC losers may hate it, but HHH makes the main event of SS much more intriguing.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

They how they ended it??

Wow...


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

That shit was dope... DGAF... Both Cena & Bryan dug in super personal.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

WTF kind of ending was that?


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Cant wait til the Viper is back on top of the mountain.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Great segment! Alot of emotions.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

and what was the point of Triple H coming out?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They're starting to over-tease the Orton cash-in.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

The end of that segment makes me wanna


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

good segment there


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

MrKennedy666 said:


> A whole hour and Hunter doesnt bother to get a new tie? c'mon now


He buried it


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was an amazing promo. Arguably best of the year. I wasn't expecting that... not even close. Kudos to both Bryan and Cena for that. I'm much much much much more excited for their match than I was before.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

"They are" :lmao especially after he mentioned HHH


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Man the Cena promo was off the hook..it was better then the other two times he did it with the Rock


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

What was the point of that ?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't care if Cena talked about the Make a Wish. The intensity was absolutely great from both me. No doubt Bryan marks will shit on Cena. Ah well. Who cares?

Can't we all just shit on that cretin HHH?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Match to be changed to a Fatal Four Way match which will somehow result in HHH being WWE champion and holding the briefcase to cash in on himself to win the belt again.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so fucking pumped for Summer Slam. I'll mark the fuck out if Cena and Bryan just start going strong syle and stiff the fuck out of each other.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

That turned out to be a legit segment. As much as Cena was rehashing and using things to get cheap pops, it started to sound like a shoot on both sides. They're really pushing the fourth wall, acknowledging fan opinions, other wrestling grounds etc...

And then you get Orton coming out and just reminding everyone who holds that brief case... I like it


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cena should have slapped him a couple more times, with Bryan refusing to honor him by slapping him back.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF was the reason for Orton?


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Cena & Bryan were both as good as each other there.

It's just pure hatred from some people here slating Cena for giving a bad promo. Sad pricks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Enjoyed that segment right up until the HHH/Orton run-ins.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh geez Triple H is going to make this *all about him* isn't he? fpalm


Uh, did you _hear_ his theme song?


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> Oh great. Fiery promo from both men so Trips has to come in and get some heat from it.
> 
> Because no matter who the top guy is, its always been, always is, and is always gonna be about The Game.
> 
> ...


case in point to what i said prior


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

HHH is a cancer that is killing the industry.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Love Cena when he's like that, I'll hate him next time I see him no doubt.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

HELL of a segment!!!! Summerslam's going to be awesome!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Fuck this segment holy fuck. They are going to try to turn Bryan a bit to get Cena the popularity. Now HHH comes out to stroke his ego.
> 
> Fuck the WWE.
> 
> Thank god Orton is coming out thank god, someone good.


Nobody is telling you to watch.


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

alrudd said:


> Cant wait til the Viper is back on top of the mountain.


god damn.. i dont understand the hype about orton. on a personal level, hes a spoiled whiny litle brat.. on an entertainment level, he lacks mic skills and charisma. his in ring skills are good, but not great.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That segment shows that Daniel Bryan can be a legit WWE champion and be THE GUY.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Insantly classic segment. Good grief, I don't get how anyone with a working brain wold cheer Cena over Bryan after watching that.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL at the fan saying

They are

I love it


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena/Bryan got me hyped :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Part of me is thinking cena retains. It sucks but I am afraid it may happen


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Why can't we have nice things without Boreton driving his big stupid face in?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Incoming Bork tonight?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I swear to god if Danielson wins the belt and Orton cashes in I'll burn down a fucking church 

YOU FUCKING HEAR ME VINCE?

semi jk
probably not jk


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty great all-around segment from both guys. And it's good to see Cena has worn the edges out of his 'go-to' respect etc promo.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

EdgeHead103 said:


> and what was the point of Triple H coming out?


It's called stroking your ego, didn't you see the way he was smiling whilst strutting down like Vince.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Great segment. Had a couple hiccups but on the whole it was very, very good and set the stage nicely for this Sunday. Bryan better win that belt. I don't even care if Orton cashes in after as long as Bryan beats Cena.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

HHH and Orton ruined it in the end. Crowd was so quiet as Orton stood there. But that was an amazing segment, hell that segment alone made me thinking about ordering Summerslam. Hopefully they get a long match at the PPV. Still sucks that HHH is the ref.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, both men delivered in that segment. Looking even more forward to the match now.


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh, say can you see?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome segment!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

EdgeHead103 said:


> and what was the point of Triple H coming out?


To feed his ego. Why else?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Emotion Blur said:


> Why did HHH come out? Why did Orton come out?
> 
> What the hell was that?


WWE's way of "foreshadowing" a possible scenario with all parties involved at SummerSlam, I guess.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

"This is a pretty good segment pop, I gotta get in on this" :HHH2

TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H!

THAT'S MY BOY :vince5 :vince3


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what about a Bryan win on Sunday, an Orton cash in and a Evolution reunion???


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That was a fucking excellent promo all around. Triple H and Randy added to it more then take away.

Props to all men involved, especially Cena and Bryan.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

Stupid for HHH to come out...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WOW...PROBABLY the BEST promo of the year...Amazing to both Cena and Bryan..and the suspense of who will win is fucking incredible!!! (Y) (Y)


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought that was a great segment. My only wish is that they'd done it a bit sooner, like a couple weeks ago.

But this is all I ever wanted out of the feud. See how much more easy it is to enjoy Bryan when he's not doing that YES shit? No sign of that anywhere in the segment, and I thought he did quite well. I enjoyed Cena's promo, as well. Sure, it was basically like most Cena promos in terms of content, but I thought the delivery was very solid and some of the content was as well.

Overall, good stuff and really the only noteworthy thing to happen so far.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That was one great segment.. Bryan and Cena were great with their promos.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Great segment from Cena and Bryan although the ending with HHH and Orton was a bit pointless.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

PacoAwesome said:


> I'm so fucking pumped for Summer Slam. I'll mark the fuck out if Cena and Bryan just start going strong syle and stiff the fuck out of each other.


I think I might pass out if that happens. Or Cena might from the stiffness one of the two.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

What am I missing?

By the comments it seems like typical Cena, exploiting make-a-wish kids and comparing his shirt to the American flag. LOL what a fucking tool


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

The promo that saved raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great segment. Great job by Cena, too. Would have been even better if that was only the 1st or 2nd time Cena brought up the same stuff, instead of the 49th or 50th. But still effective, nonetheless. Great job by Bryan, too.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol at all the HHH butthurt in here. People act like he came out mid promo and ruined the segment


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

LOL i just replayed it and noticed the crowd immediately going silent when orton came out, LOLOLOL!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Man, that shit was great.

Love the story told there and Summerslam won't be the end.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Cena's deliver in that promo was good but what he was saying was garbage. Alot of it made no sense.

The best parts of it were the Bryan parts for sure, the regular Cena "please cheer me" pander/suck up was annoying, infuriating & cringe worthy.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

FANNNNNN...DDAAAAAAANNNNNNNN....GGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Jobber entrance for Fandango and his $800 shirt.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So what did I miss so far?
and did I hear right that Triple H is the special guest ref for the cena/bryan match?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

R-Truth, you suck.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL at fandango's face to R Truth's entrance.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

A wild Truth appears


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

And yet Cena is the one with a 5star match

Can't wait for sumemrslam he might get number 2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Did R-truth just get the city wrong again?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Man I'm getting tired of Truth.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

WHATS UP?


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

I really want RVD to win the Battle Royal.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol @ the crowd no-selling "What's up".


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> WOW...PROBABLY the BEST promo of the year...Amazing to both Cena and Bryan..and the suspense of who will win is fucking incredible!!! (Y) (Y)


Enh...let's not go too far now...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what happened to Truths hair line


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Is that Fandango or short haired John Morrison?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Fandango's reaction to R-Truth :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The different Summer Rae outfits each week hot damn :yum:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wheres dat heel Truth at???


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Truth looks so old


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Very good segment. I like how Miz stayed out during most of the segment like he should have. Cena cut a strong promo, and Daniel Bryan didn't do a bad job either.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Why is Truth still employed?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

R-Truth and Fangando.

Also known as the crowd killing segment of the night. Besides that big girl in the blue that could probably take Fandango out one-on-one.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

killacamt said:


> what about a Bryan win on Sunday, an Orton cash in and a Evolution reunion???


We'd rather eat glass.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Truth with that :lebron hairline


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

When is this battle royal??


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

R TRuth sucks


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well i doubt Orton's cashing at SS now, they wouldn't have had him come out and tease it tonight if he's actually gonna cash in at SS it'd just be stupid. The whole fucking point of the mitb is for it to be a surprise, i just fucking hate it when they constantly come out with it reminding the champion, its just stupid.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

New Jersey what's up


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Truth back to singing "what's up". I really miss crazy ass heal Truth.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fandango's coat. :lol


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Cue Tons of Funk?


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

Fannnnndanngo


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

R-Truth, please just go away


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*We got a battle, y'all.*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The Bryan/Cena segement was good, good promo from Cena, too bad the segment was ruined by Triple H's ego.

Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

fpalm fuck is this shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

R-Truth, go home. You still suck.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

After that Eva Marie fiasco, my appreciation for Summer Rae has gone up tenfold.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

R.truth does better splits then Summer Rae :lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

fuck R Truth and his intro, this Fandango and Summer Rae is where its at


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Summer Rae's reaction was hilarious. She looked so disgusted. And rightfully so. Get this piece of shit away.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Do they still need to fit in the US title battle royal, this match, and the punk vs heyman in 30 mins??


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

For crying out loud.... it's a fucking WRESTLING show.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

R-truth twerking fpalm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Is anyone following Dolph's live tweets during the show?


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

We go from Cena/Bryan "intense" promo to a dance-off. Mood dissonance much? :lol


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Well i doubt Orton's cashing at SS now, they wouldn't have had him come out and tease it tonight if he's actually gonna cash in at SS it'd just be stupid. The whole fucking point of the mitb is for it to be a surprise, i just fucking hate it when they constantly come out with it reminding the champion, its just stupid.


thank goodness if this happens. reading this post literally makes me heart shine


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Either Orton won't cash in, or he's going to lose if he does. They've been teasing it a bit too much.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Black ref forgot to officially start the match.

He's not having a good night.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

R-Truth needs another heel push. He was fucking amazing back then.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

R-Truth needs to go back to being a heel.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey! Black ref didn't get fired!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So is the ref going to ring the bell and also when the fuck is the battle royale?

Ok no idea what that was...


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

so..... the fuck was that?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Demolition119 said:


> A wild Truth appears


i'll just defeat it for XP rather than wasting a Pokeball on that


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Wasn't this supposed to be a battle royal


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

da fuck was that?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Not this shit again..


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Mkaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

What was the point of that?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess the last segment went long.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

WTF WAS THAT LOL


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

easily one of the worst go home shows in recent memory.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Man, no fucks given. RAW already peaked after two awful hours in that great segment with Bryan and Cena. It just can get worse.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They have fucked up so badly with Fandango, it is ridiculous. 

He isn't even correcting people anymore! He just says the "Its Fandango" line....um....just because.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

summer rae is so fucking hot


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What about a match? That was pointless.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

R-Truth really needs to be a heel.

#YouSuck


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

It's Ryback the bully that picked on 75% of the people in this forum in 5th grade.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why even waste time for that crap??? Is it just to show an ad have that BS 2 minute nothing then show another ad/


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pointless segment was pointless.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wtf just happened 

on my tv

what was that


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Battle Royal, about time.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

What the fuck was the whole point of that!? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

uhh so wtf happened with Fandango


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, Summer's dress is great


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The jobber battle royal YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Fandango still saying his name.

Btw, great promo by Bryan.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

R-Truth broke Lebron's record of hairline recession.


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

Well, that was random..


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Not this tool.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Future endeavor Fandango. Please?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I was hoping Cena would do a nipple rub*


Like this?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

45 min Battle Royal plz!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Nobody is telling you to watch.


I can watch what ever I want.

It was a good segment, it was interesting & captivating, except the end, and I hate how Cena always cuts that poor me promo & exploits dying kids. 

It makes the match more interesting for sure though, it was a good segment, just don't like the Cena bullshit.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

WTF! Did I just see Natty in bra and panties! Okay they just pulled in one new viewer


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

THE BEST COMEDY CHARACTER CURRENTLY IN THE WWE


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

This battle royale looks like jobbers galore. I wonder who will get the push. So long as it isn't Henry I'd be happy.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why the hell isn't Fandango's live character anything like his character on Total Divas?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

If I was orton and they booked me to lose cashing in the MITB I would fucking quit

Dude has been stuck in midcard/usless main event limbo for waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to long


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I see people praising the Cena portion of the promo...hahahahaha. Same shit he said to Rocky and Punk..said hostile like 3x..brought up DYING FUCKING KIDS? That's what he needs to generate cheers? Bryan just told the truth and killed him. LOL. It wasn't even close.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Sin Cara definitely wrote the script of tonight's raw.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

WTF is this R Truth?!

How does creative come up with this shit?!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

FlemmingLemming said:


> YOU'RE GOD DAMN RIGHT!





Trillionaire_Ted said:


> The IWC losers may hate it, but HHH makes the main event of SS much more intriguing.


Yep. Hopefully someone gets screwed/swerved.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Rob Van Dam vs. Dean Ambrose is going to be sweet! I can already see RVD spike selling the Headlock Driver.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cyon said:


> R-Truth needs to go back to being a heel.


This. They really killed him turning him face after him and Miz split.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Punk/Heyman is main-eventing Raw, I see.


BORK TIME.

:mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

> D‏@HEELZiggler:
> hey usos, unless you want a 5 week vaca, dont try and backdrop swaggs....jk jk but seriously, get outta there!!! #RAW
> 
> ‏@HEELZiggler:
> the real americans are tough & the usos are in latex. to quote my girlfriend 'im torn' jk jk i dont have just 1 #RAW


Wow LOL.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Why the hell isn't Fandango's live character anything like his character on Total Divas?


This. Creepy Fandango is the best Fandango.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Next segment will just be Bryan kicking Fandango, Truth, and everyone else back stage, yelling "parody" at the top of his voice until the cleansing is complete.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

So HHH comes out followed by orton and when they comeback from commercials everyone is gone and there are 2 nobodies dancing


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cyon said:


> R-Truth needs to go back to being a heel.


Yes.


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Like this?


whats wrong with you man. do u literally keep every picture of orton on your computer? every post i see usually has a fucking orton picture. god damn


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> Damn, Summer's dress is great


That color is so flattering on her.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Fandango went from beating Jericho in his WM Debut to jobbing (?) to R fucking Truth in a shortened match? what the fuck is going on in creative?


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Why the hell isn't Fandango's live character anything like his character on Total Divas?


Total Divas: TV-14
RAW: TV-PG

That's why.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Aficionado said:


> Rob Van Dam vs. Dean Ambrose is going to be sweet!


:cool2 what I'm hoping for too.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So it seems like heyman/punk only gonna get overrun time at this point


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Bowlen said:


> Total Divas: TV-14
> RAW: TV-PG
> 
> That's why.


until this week, where Total Divas went back to TV-PG


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Long adverts so all the jobbers can run to the ring


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Wow LOL.


fuck me...the last guy who tweeted that bitterly about the company is Zack Ryder.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Crocker said:


> whats wrong with you man. do u literally keep every picture of orton on your computer? every post i see usually has a fucking orton picture. god damn


You're very very annoying. Do you know that?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Mortal Instruments.

Twilight without the sparkly vampires and weird werewolf-baby pedo-love.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Spoiler: Henry wins


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Why the hell isn't Fandango's live character anything like his character on Total Divas?


That's like asking why isn't Hulk Hogan the same say your prayers, take your vitamins motherfucker that he is on TV. Instead, hes a drug headed, sex tape making weirdo who is sexually attracted to his daughter.


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> So it seems like heyman/punk only gonna get overrun time at this point


GOOD. about time that punk main evented raw


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*OH GOD i just figured out the main event in summerslam.
*
D-bry beats Cena for the title.
Orton comes out and cashes in the title
After another 10 min match with orton, Vince comes out randomly and starts cheering on orton to win just so D-bry does not win.
Vince tries to screw over d-bry does not work.
D-bry is Just about to win with his YES LOCK, but HHH Hits d-bry with a chair/sledgehammer he hid, and orton pins for the 1-2-3.
Vince comes into the ring, with HHH and Orton in der, and they form a new Stable.

Orton/HHH/Vince


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

leon79 said:


> 45 min Battle Royal plz!


Punk vs Heyman ends Raw, no luck.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

alrudd said:


> Why is Truth still employed?



Because he says what's up.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Trillionaire_Ted said:


> The IWC losers may hate it, but HHH makes the main event of SS much more intriguing.


Implying you're not a part of the IWC.

And what exactly does HHH add to the match by sticking his big nose in it? If it was Vince, I'd understand considering his prior segments with DB, but HHH has fuck all to do with this match. He always steps into the big story lines when a wrestler is on a hot streak and destroys the momentum of all involved by forcing it to be all about him. I wouldn't be shocked if he'd be rolling down the ramp in a wheel chair in 40 years to step into the big matches. If WWE even lasts that long without Vince.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> until this week, where Total Divas went back to TV-PG


Didn't know, just watched the first two episodes.
OK then, THX for enlighten me.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

didn't the Shield make a challenge to a team for a tag team title match at Summerslam also?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the WWE app has been downloaded over 7 million times and has been deleted over 6.5 million


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

AXEL! :axel


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Curtis "The GOAT" Axel! :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Paul is going to wrestle in a suit. :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

ONE OF A KIND! :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The App was downloaded over 7,000,000 times yay


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> *I can watch what ever I want.*
> 
> It was a good segment, it was interesting & captivating, except the end, and I hate how Cena always cuts that poor me promo & exploits dying kids.
> 
> It makes the match more interesting for sure though, it was a good segment, just don't like the Cena bullshit.


If you would've comprehended what I posted earlier, you would've seen that I never told you to stop watching the show.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunning delivery of a memorable line from Curtis Axel there.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Bowlen said:


> Didn't know, just watched the first two episodes.
> OK then, THX for enlighten me.


those two episodes were like the only good episodes anyway


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

PunkShoot said:


> *OH GOD i just figured out the main event in summerslam.
> *
> D-bry beats Cena for the title.
> Orton comes out and cashes in the title
> ...


yeah, probably


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

oh cmon, they couldn't have done SOME of these entrances during the break?


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

Twinkie Tits Heyman looks like Zeb Colter.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I dread Big Show winning this. It should be RVD.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Remember when people were excited for RVD? LOL


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh good, tons of shit


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

axel's beard is sort of disgusting


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Crocker said:


> whats wrong with you man. do u literally keep every picture of orton on your computer? every post i see usually has a fucking orton picture. god damn


Actually no, I have no pictures saved in my computer. I am just that good at finding pics and this one fit in as a joke to the post I responded to. It just happened to have Orton in it because I actually remembered Snitsky being there but I was wrong.

So yeah, get off my dick because you're annoying as fuck.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Tons of get the fuck outta here


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I just came home. Did I miss a good Raw? (I DVR'd it)


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

pretty sure tons of funk jumped the shark


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

HEATHHHHHHHH


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why dont they just call Tensi Albert again since his Tensi gimmick is all gone


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

RVD, being wasted in a battle royal. But it's okay, he enjoys it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PGSucks said:


> Curtis "The GOAT" Axel! :mark:


Gayest of all time?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Only noticed just now that Albert looks like A-Train again.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Arcade said:


> If you would've comprehended what I posted earlier, you would've seen that I never told you to stop watching the show.


fpalm

Your taking that comment too literally my friend.

It was a good promo, good segment, loved Bryan burying Cena, extemely sick & tired of the same old Cena pandering shit.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> The App was downloaded over 7,000,000 times yay


thanks to Michael Cole and WWE shoving it in our faces each and every week


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

take time doing all intros, then will take commerical.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are they going to play everyone's entrance music who is in this battle royal??


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Why would they put so many tag teams into a BR for a SINGLES title?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I actually don't mind Ryback anymore lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Remember when people were excited for RVD? LOL


Me neither.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

3MB: serving as a constant reminder of why you shouldn't leave your drinks unprotected.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol @ slater elbowing mahal


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RVD and Ryback almost match.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

RVD and 19 jobbers,this should be good.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

a new record 3 ad breaks in the span of 5 minutes


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Gayest of all time?


LOL YOU SO GOT HIM UR SO EDGY XD


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

So fucking goofy.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

I am actually rooting for Ryback here. He needs SOMETHING.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Let's hope RVD gets his singlet back from Ryback.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear that smirky smile Cena always puts on during someones promo needs to die, it just always comes off like he's saying "Thats pretty good kid you amuse me". Thankfully he didn't do it all throughout the promo with Bryan but it was there for most of the start of it while Bryan was talking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There is nothing "GOATish" about Curtis Axel. The guy actually sucks hard, in case there a few people out there who haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> *OH GOD i just figured out the main event in summerslam.
> *
> D-bry beats Cena for the title.
> Orton comes out and cashes in the title
> ...


HHH should not be a major part of TV in 2013. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

would anyone mark out of Health Slater won the battle royal?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

HERE COMES ON THE MONEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

SHANE O MAC COMES BACK AND JUMPED FROM THE TOP OF THE STADIUM AND LANDS ON CENA, THEN DBRY PINS CENA AND WINS THE TITLE!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I don't get it, why have a 20-man battle royale with all this star power just for a place on the pre-show? While Natalya vs Brie Bella is on the PPV card? None of the booking tonight has made any sense.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> would anyone mark out of Health Slater won the battle royal?











Why would I want a heel jobber to face Dean for the title?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> would anyone mark out of Health Slater won the battle royal?


No.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear that smirky smile Cena always puts on needs to die, it just always comes off like he's saying "Thats pretty good kid you amuse me".


Seriously. Every time, he does that crap.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> There is nothing "GOATish" about Curtis Axel. The guy actually sucks hard, in case there a few people out there who haven't figured that out yet.


Sarcasm I think? :lmao


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Both RVD AND Ambrose shouldn't be on the pre-show.

what happened to them just having it be the first match of the PPV? Are they trying to make people sound unimportant?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Have ever seen so many singlets in a ring together in the WWE's entire history?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Obviously Mark Henry is winning this.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> would anyone mark out of Health Slater won the battle royal?


Heck, yes. He could sell the hell out of a Dean Ambrose beatdown.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Are they going to play everyone's entrance music who is in this battle royal??


on the WWE App :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RATINGS UP


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

RATINGZ SPIKE INCOMING!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait, the fuck?!?! Truth & Fandango are out there?!?!!


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Meant to be going out early with the wife tomorrow morn, lol she's gunna love that I stayed up until 4 in the old AM


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So fandango and R Truth are back in hte ring for the battle royal?

LOL


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> Obviously Mark Henry is winning this.


I hope so


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

so i just saw the raw commercial for boston mass show on the 31st, i listened only cuz i heard my birthday and im from mass too, they named a champion vs champion match , cena vs del rio...so ...uh.....


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:henry1


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Wade Barrett is about to get his 2nd win of the night!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dat entrance!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Justin Gabriels new music sounds awesome.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Everyone to jump on Henry to only have their asses beat because that's what he does


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

19 wigs about to get fucked up.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> Obviously Mark Henry is winning this.


or RVD, but because Henry came out last, you are probably right


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Now I know why they had so many ads. So Khali could walk down and get in the ring. :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Love that Henry is still looking heel


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

what is this jobbermania?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

ohhh khali is here, make sense that they went to commercial break


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So, it's more then clear that RVD is going to win this, yes?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> Sarcasm I think? :lmao


No, I'm dead serious. Only because there a few people out there who still call him a "GOAT" sometimes, which is absolutely astounding, at this point.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

The goal for everyone in this match is to not get hurt.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Hammertron said:


> so i just saw the raw commercial for boston mass show on the 31st, i listened only cuz i heard my birthday and im from mass too, they named a champion vs champion match , cena vs del rio...so ...uh.....


Do you think it's gonna say DB will be champion?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Goddammit Ryback, eliminating DY and Gabriel.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Khali doesn't know what to do :lol


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

Henry for the obvious win here. Sad to even think of some of the others in this ring as championship contenders :lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice to see you Justin.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FCP said:


> Wade Barrett is about to get his 2nd win of the night!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Goldberg eliminates A-Train!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

There goes everyone who had Justin Gaybriel in my office pool...


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Big Show ?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I like how Tenzai is bigger than Ryback.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

battle royals are such shit these days


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RYBACKKK RULES. I swear this shit is like a cartoon.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ryback is so not winning this


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Ryback ruullllzzzz


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Lmao, Ryback and Cesaro just tossing around one of the Usos back and forth.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF is RVD doing LOL


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

WrestlinFan said:


> Do you think it's gonna say DB will be champion?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


no ha, i just wouldnt think they would mention it at all


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really fucking hate how they just have a random battle royal for a title shot, its just a quick way to get a title match on the card without any real thought to a storyline.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

"it's a free for all...." I remember that show before ppv's on the tv guide channel


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

GETS YOU A MATCH AT SUMMERSLAM...... ON THE PRE SHOW!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> battle royals are such shit these days


When were they ever good? Barring the RR. That shit has effort put into it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Were is Big Show ?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Crowd is totally no-selling this battle royal.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Prestigious US Championship?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Hey Ryback and RVD 

did you two fairies call each other up and decide what to wear together?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Since when has the US title been prestigious again?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cole just said "The Prestigious United States Championship". Shhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol at Cesaro just standing there not knowing who to fight then hitting r truth in the back.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

man total clusterfuck in there...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jobber Rumble.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Shield will come out and powerbomb the winner.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I want the Big Show to bust through the ring like he did in 1999 and win this battle royal


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Drew McIntyre's beard makes him kinda look like John Morrison.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

eliminate some more ffs


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I honestly mistook Kofi for JTG for at least 5 seconds just now.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Third week in a row Ryan Clark said big show was returning and was wrong.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Is tonight's Raw worth watching? I just came home but I DVR'd it.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Khali is so lost :lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

how bad will barrett marks cry if Khali eliminates Barrett?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

This show has been at least 16 hours long.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

This is awful. "Regular" battle royals suck so bad.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

plus about the pre show crap, some of the matches lately have been good enough to just be on the show,
if they want the us title to seem like something put it in the real show - wish
some priorities would get in order


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

This is anticlimatic as fuck


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

There's no good reason for this match to still be going on.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

how is R-Truth still in this match?


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

What a shit battle royal.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

This is one boring elimination match.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

If Khali ever won the US title there would be a riot.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Are they gon' eliminate anyone?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wrestling with no crowd reaction just makes it so awkward to watch


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Cole just said "The Prestigious United States Championship". Shhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttttttt












Tito does not approve.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

this is taking too long


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm calling it now.

Fandango vs R-Truth at Summerslam


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Hey Ryback and RVD
> 
> did you two fairies call each other up and decide what to wear together?


Nothing wrong with having an "outfit buddy"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is the ref really going to allow that elination of r truth>


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How can you eliminate somebody when you're eliminated yourself? The DQ thing doesn't matter.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rtruths hair line

MY GOD


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Boring.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

RVD : "And stay out, Fandago!"


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

I really hope RVD wins and not Henry..


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

This is just boring. Why did that Cena/Bryan segment jerked the curtain for THIS?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Shades of Sunday, January 2014.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

This match sounded better on paper


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

shutupchico said:


> wrestling with no crowd reaction just makes it so awkward to watch


It's just men grunting and rustling around.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Big Show return imminent here.

Eliminates Ryback last prob.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Is tonight's Raw worth watching? I just came home but I DVR'd it.


Fast forward to the Natalya botch and then turn it off.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If he US title is so Prestigious why is it on the pre show??


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Crowd is totally no-selling this battle royal.


well its not really a battle royal

its a jobber royal


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If Henry wins.... Zzz.....


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Looks like they ran out of ideas for the show. It's felt like that kind of Raw TBH. Probably the only reason The Shield got mic time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This battle royal is kinda dragging.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

RVD should take this one. Mark Henry is above this shittt.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

This is pretty ad


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

straightedge891 said:


> This is just boring. Why did that Cena/Bryan segment jerked the curtain for THIS?


Guess they didn't want to put the WWE Title and Punk/Heyman segments back to back. So we get a boring as hell battle royal to kill time.


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

So long and shit they can afford to take a break midway through.

R-Truth's groin thrusting after eliminating Fandango though. :lmao


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

This has gone way too long for such a slow battle royal


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just show Brock and Punk already.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm thankful that a bout of diarrhea has hit me now as opposed to during the Cena/Bryan or Punk/Heyman segments


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm calling it now.

Big Show will bust through the ring mat like he did at St Valentine's Day Massacre and win this battle royal.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> I'm calling it now.
> 
> Big Show will bust through the ring mat like he did at St Valentine's Day Massacre and win this battle royal.


You're calling it??? 

I already said it you bitch.

EDIT: Bane - "Let the games begin"


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

do people really want a big show return or are they just calling for it? nothing makes me want to turn the channel more than the big show


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

bjnelson19705 said:


> It's just men grunting and rustling around.


yep, especially being a battle royal makes it that much worse


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Black on black in the corner


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So we've missed half of the eliminations


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just end this shit.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Match is just a giant clusterfuck, it's like watching a bunch of Ants confined to an area, it's sending me to sleep.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I'm thankful that a bout of diarrhea has hit me now as opposed to during the Cena/Bryan or Punk/Heyman segments


our bowels are thinking alike, this is meaningless as much as it is weird


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm surprised Titus lasted so long.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

titus just killed RVD's shoulder


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

One of the Uso's and Titus are still in. :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

123bigdave said:


> You're calling it???
> 
> I already said it you bitch.
> 
> EDIT: Bane - "Let the games begin"


I said it before you. Go check the thread BITCH


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow the forum kinda died huh?


Yea RAW killed it


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT BARRETT/RYBACK NEXUS TEAM-WORK!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I tapped out for about an hour.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

RVD wins it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

123bigdave said:


> You're calling it???
> 
> I already said it you bitch.
> 
> EDIT: Bane - "Let the games begin"


Well technically I called it during Ambrose's promo, but whatever. Don't know if I'm going to be able to stay awake long enough to see with this still going on.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Match is just a giant clusterfuck, it's like watching a bunch of Ants confined to an area, it's sending me to sleep.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

They just made Titus look like a fool.


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

DAT CLASSIC KOFI SPOT


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> I said it before you. Go check the thread BITCH


STFU god damned re-reg perma banned fool.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat Kofi spot


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

how the hell did Kofi save himself? damn he's good at these type of matches just like the Rumble matches


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Sick spot from Kofi


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Dat Kofi


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

kofi's dead


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Damnit Kofi and his awesome elimination spots.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

That was awesome from Kofi.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that was an awesome sequence


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wouldn't have made more sense to just have a triple threat between RVD, Ryback and Cesaro or someone? I mean we pretty much know its down to those 3 winning it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That exchange with Kofi and Real Americans was nice.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, that was pretty cool. Good on Kofi, he always gets some nice spots in during Rumbles.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

USA teamwork!


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

c'mon crowd do another DUI chant


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Pretty cool spot there, Kofi


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

It would be sick to see Ambrose vs. Cesaro.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi gets the coolest spots but jobs every fucking time. Sigh....


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

123bigdave said:


> STFU god damned re-reg perma banned fool.


What

Go home drunk fuck


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Henry for the win here


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

jesus kofi


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

When Singlets collide.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i've always wanted to see RVD vs Ryback, the battle of the ring gear


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

BATTLE OF THE SINGLETS :mark:


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Henry or RVD?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

It makes me sad that they push a worthless cunt like Rybitch and not Kofi.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Lol, Kofis over-the-top antics strike*

For the third time.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> What
> 
> Go home drunk fuck


Drunk on a Monday night??? Are you retarded???? By the look of your posts, you are.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MOTHERFUCKING MARK HENRY.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If Henry and RVD are the final 2 who am I supposed to cheer for?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> Just show Brock and Punk already.


This.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Battle of the singlets.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Barrett is still in?

..LOL nevermind.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:henry1


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

STILL GOT A LOT IN THE TANK


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

123bigdave said:


> Drunk on a Monday night??? Are you retarded???? By the look of your posts, you are.


Your last post made no sense. Clearly you are a retard.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Ryback went from being a runner up in the RR, to not being to win a Jobber Royal. All within the same year. The guy was over WWE. 

Remember that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

THAT'S WHAT I DO!!!!!

:henry1


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

WHAT A SHOCKING FINAL THREE!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

HAHAH... Wade thrown out like yesterday's trash


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YESSSS FUCK RYBACK.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Now how is a match between Henry and Ambrose gonna work?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh lord, my 2 favorite...smh


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Double finish to get them both in there I'm betting.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

RVD to Ryback: "That's for stealing my singlet!"


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

this gonna be good


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm glad the crowd is pumped for this match.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lets go RVD :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

straightedge891 said:


> STILL GOT A LOT IN THE TANK


KOOL AID!! OH YEAH!!!!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Crowd's marking the fuck out


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Whoa, RVD is _that_ over?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice atmosphere.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryback's face :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BAWSE eliminating Rybum


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Crowd is pumped


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RVD!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

RVD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RVD!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WELP!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank fucking god. The idea of Mark Henry vs Ambrose was awful.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok that couldve ended three commercial breaks ago.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Good thing they didn't make that ending predictable or anything.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

And here comes the Shield....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES!!!!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

All this just for a match that's going to be on the pre-show and not even the main card.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Well, I guess RVD deserves this.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Good ending.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

BS


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ambrose vs. RVD!!!!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

To think this match is to be featured on the pre-show... fpalm Another missed opportunity from Vince.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Emotion Blur said:


> WHAT A SHOCKING FINAL THREE!


Exactly which is why i said they shoulda just made it a triple threat instead of this cluster fuck that we all knew would come down to those 3.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

RVD vs Ambrose? I can dig that.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

VAN DAM vs AMBROSE


Should be on the PPV though


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ambrose and RVD needs to be on the main show!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

RVD comes back to win the US Title or put over Ambrose on the Pre-Show


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

RVD! RVD! RVD! RVD!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

RVD vs Dean will be good


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RVD is on the pre-show already LOL.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

ROB....VAN....FUCKING....DAM


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

:mark: RVD!! :mark:


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

I hope RVD wins the US title then. Ambrose isn't doing shit with the title anyway.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

All this for a preshow title match for free. fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTH the US title match AGAIN is one the preshow


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Amnrose vs. RVD? call me phyced.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hope he wins at Summerslam.

RVD's great.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes! RVD vs Ambrose! :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTF?? What happen to Henry/Shield feud


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Time for the Shield to attack


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

RVD vs Ambrose? Admit it all of you just got aroused


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Henry finally going full face?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:ambrose :rollins :reigns


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Hope RVD wins, Shield attack Henry and Rob. Big Show intereferes, so we get a 3 on 3 match for all the belts, too many matches on the card as it is.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

WWE has made some very odd decisions tonight. HHH as the special ref, and RVD vs Dean Ambrose on the PRE-SHOW?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why the fuck are RVD and Ambrose on the pre-show?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Now that was awesome.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Second half of this was pretty good.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It never fails. A big man is the last 2 in a rumble and he always goes over the top rope by the other guy pulling down the rope.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

eh guess not, but the Henry/Shield storyline made it seem like Henry would win.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, that wasn't fucking predictable...


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Enter, Big Show.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

nice show of respect from Henry


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

I miss the old mark henry


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Good Guy Mark Henry.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Show incoming.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dat respect!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rvd! I'm cool with that match @ SS. Now here comes the shield!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cue Big Show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao RVD was celebrating even with the Shield music going.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ambrose-RVD!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta. :ambrose


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Here comes the Big Show comes to save the day?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL at RVD and Henry counting


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Henry is such a boss. Fuck a handshake. Gimme dap.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

"IM ROB VAN DAM AND I JUST WON THIS BATTLE ROYALE AND RVD 420 SAYS I JUST SMOKED YOUR ASS!!! SMOKE POT KIDS ITS GREAT!!!" WWE Press Release 2 days later "Rob Van Dam has been released by the WWE for creative differences. We wish Rob good luck in all his future endeavors."


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Haha @ RVD no-selling the Shields theme by doing his taunt and going to the top rope.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Here comes Big Show.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Atleast Ratingz stayed


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

SIERRA
ALPHA
PENA


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Mr. Pre-Show


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Shit I forgot Henry's face now


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Fucking joke that US title match isnt on the main show.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

i wish usa wasn't the ONLY channel on my tv to go out... great


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Only a matter of minutes til,l big show comes out


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

big show time!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

WWE logic: RVD vs Ambrose is pre-show while the useless Bellas are on the main show.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CUE FAT SLOW.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WrestlinFan said:


> Ryback went from being a runner up in the RR, to not being to win a Jobber Royal. All within the same year. The guy was over WWE.
> 
> Remember that.
> 
> ...












Cena: shhhhhhhhh..... You'll remember none of this.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

come onnnn just get to the :brock segment


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I'm surprised Titus lasted so long.


why he is the black Ahmed johnson


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Well it's the Big Slow!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Just bring out Heyman, Brock and Punk ffs.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BIG SHOW FACE TURN


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Big Show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Big Show!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Finally


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Theeeeeeeeeee BIG SHOW!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

How awkward do they look entering through the crowd with those title belts?

EDIT — It's Big Nasty Paul Wight!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

There we go.

I guess Big Show's back to being a face.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Best shield reaction ever.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

BIG SHOW!!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

It's the Big Slow!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

LOLbigshow gtfo


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

FUCKKKKKKKK NOOO!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"Oh shit!" :lol


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

LMAO, Seth Rollins: 'Oh shi-'.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Show


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, his pants look like a fucking parachute


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Well about time he return lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn did he lose the fucking weight or what?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Shows looking good


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Rollins oh shit face!! :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SON OF A BITCH. *yawn*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well there is your next tag champions.


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Rollins- "Oh Shit"


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

where has Big Slow been???


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Reigns pulling a Mr. Anderson


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a pop for Show.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DAT BEARD


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Rollins said "Oh shit". :lmao


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

Show!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

OH SHIT THE BIG SHOW


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

Big Show turns for the 700th time.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Big Show rocking the badass beard.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Big Show: "Just got back from my golfing trip, what did I miss when I was gone?"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Rollins: Oh, shit! :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Show looks different, don't think it's just the clothes.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol Rollins "ohhhhh shit"


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Big Show and Henry vs Reigns and Rollins?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

big show lost some weight


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh christ. Not another Big Show face turn. So I guess Show and Henry are gonna win the tag titles?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Lol, Kofis over-the-top antics strike*

I like it.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

k


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

Yet another turn for the Big Show! How many is that just in twelve months?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Show looks to be in great shape!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Show looks like he's gone down a couple of cup sizes.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Lok said:


> RVD! I'm cool with that match @ SS preshow


fixed


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Too obvious


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Big Show looks to be in good shape from the last time we saw him.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Dang, he looks toned up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Show/Henry vs the tag champs tag titles on the line? Summerslam.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its funny Mark was in a wwe championship match on a ppv just a month ago and now he can't even win a jobber battle royal.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

What an epic return for Paul Wight!!!!

Said no one.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

i dont know who but someone called this like a play by play. whoever it was well fucking done.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Big Show could of stayed away. I feel nothing for him.

I don't take his face or heel character seriously as he turns twice a year, so..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This show is going to go waaaay into overtime...


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

FUCK YEAH!!! IVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS MATCH THROUGHOUT THE ENTIRE SHOW!!!!! ANYBODY WHO SAYS THAT PUNK DOESNT DRAW IS DELUSIONAL :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Have Brock beat the crap out of CM Punk and that's a rap


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Was Big Show face or heel when he went on hiatus? I honestly don't remember.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Shield looked like pussies rushing away.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Rollins totally sold Big Show's return!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

What kind of fucking attire was that? :lmao

Tito Ortiz moment.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao No reaction for Big Show


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Show looks trim.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Was Big Show face or heel when he went on hiatus? I honestly don't remember.


Heel. Last we saw of him, he was getting punted by Orton at ER.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dafuq was up with show's clothes, they were like loose carrier bags.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Henry and Show vs. Rollins and Reigns at SS?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

So Show and Henry get to be on the actual card and not RVD/Ambrose. fpalm


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

ToddTheBod said:


> Big Show could of stayed away. I feel nothing for him.
> 
> I don't take his face or heel character seriously as he turns twice a year, so..


This


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk/Heyman should be entertaining.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

best shape in big shows career


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Punk has to get some momentum tonight.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao No reaction for Big Show


Yeah, right...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Either this is a short ass match... or OVERTIME, .....!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

There's no time for any real match. Just Punk trying to get his hands on Heyman then Lesnar laying him out.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Crocker said:


> FUCK YEAH!!! IVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS MATCH THROUGHOUT THE ENTIRE SHOW!!!!! ANYBODY WHO SAYS THAT PUNK DOESNT DRAW IS DELUSIONAL :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Nah. it's still true


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

:brock time!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao No reaction for Big Show


wat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TheeJayBee said:


> Punk has to get some momentum tonight.


I sure as hell hope not. He needs to go over on Sunday.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

straightedge891 said:


> Shield looked like pussies rushing away.


Um Big Show weighs as much as two of them put together, it's actually smart to back down.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

lol dat collared shirt/jeans from Big Show. Greatest attire ever. I want him to wrestle in that


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

They should have Heyman beat Punk clean with no interference just to mess with us.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Buff Ted said:


> Big Show turns for the 700th time.


His iron clad contract states that he can turn whenever he wants.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao No reaction for Big Show


No reason? Did you not see the crowd when his music hit? Then when he stepped in the ring?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm cool with a Reigns/Rollins vs Show/Henry match as long as the Shield goes over. Don't trust Big Show though, not with his track record.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The twin towers 2.0 Henry and big show


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> best shape in big shows career


lol no


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

He's back! :3


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

AnalBleeding said:


> :brock time!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSS


The Brock smilie always get me. :lmao


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Henry/Big Show face tag team. Please no


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

I loved how RVD no-sold the Shield's entrance by doing his pose in the ring while their music played.

:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> best shape in big shows career


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

One thing sorely missed with any program Ambrose is put in is mic time.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

BORK TIME MA FRIEND.

:brock


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Crocker said:


> FUCK YEAH!!! IVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS MATCH THROUGHOUT THE ENTIRE SHOW!!!!! ANYBODY WHO SAYS THAT PUNK DOESNT DRAW IS DELUSIONAL :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


This is why Punk marks get a bad rep.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

A 20 man Rumble for a fucking pre-show match. Dat WWE logic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WrestleMania XXX Lousiana Fast


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

15-20 minute overrun?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

SO like, it's already overtime.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

BEST IN THE WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORLD!


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Domenico said:


> I loved how RVD no-sold the Shield's entrance by doing his pose in the ring while their music played.
> 
> :lmao


Lulz, that was pretty funny. :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

And we'll keep waiting, JBL.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Its Mighty Borking time!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Fuck, give this man a theme already!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Bork Laser appearance is imminent.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

OVERTIME


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Getting ready for the fuckery.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BEST THEME EVER.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Paul E seriously need to go bald.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

THE ULTIMATE FIGHTER, PAUL HEYMAN :heyman :vince


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Random tools yelling "Best in the World".


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Paul has a theme song, you know.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I expect Heyman to have brass knuckles or something


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lmao at lawler


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

ECW chant!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

This suuuuuuucks..


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Heyman should have come out to the ECW theme.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't get why Heyman can't get the ECW theme or any official theme?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> A 20 man Rumble for a fucking pre-show match. Dat WWE logic.


Crowd popped big time for the RVD/Henry showdown, so its all cool.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Even Lawler wants him to have entrance music


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol thought my TV was on mute..crowd is just that silent.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

He needs that ECW theme for fuck's sake.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

didn't Heyman used to have a theme when he was the GM of Smackdown?


----------



## Clyton (Nov 19, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao No reaction for Big Show


lol you must be deaf to not hear that easily audible pop.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Having a match wearing that :lol


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

looks like the government seized the big shows wmd


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Oh god I think we just heard what Paul sounded like during coitus.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

NO they werent they were chanting ECW


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Is that what Heyman says at night?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

givign paul the ecw music would be too face of a thing, it would cause pops, and hes heel, pretty simple


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

VGooBUG said:


> lol no


Or if you want to go back to his Giant days. He used to be very athletic for a big guy. Occasional cross bodies off the top, kipping up, etc.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

At least with Cena not in this slot I won't have to worry about changing the channel.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Brock or Curtis will attack Punk when he's coming out, or Brock has already taken him out in the back.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

20 people chanted for Punk, Paul.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Heyman is acting like the scorned girlfriend....


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

Shut up Hey man just start the match


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Dem mic skills


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

E-C-DUB... = CM PUNK! Nice one.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lol Heyman


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Trillionaire_Ted said:


> Shut up Hey man just start the match


Don't talk to God like that.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ppv name drop ha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cue Admiral Ackbar gif.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Trillionaire_Ted said:


> Shut up Hey man just start the match


You telling the GOAT to shut up?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Guilty As Charged. ECW reference!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

PUNK BEEZ IN A TRAP


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I knew it lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Alex Jones meme incoming.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

conspiracy again


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Co-Conspirator R-TRUTH


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

IT'S A CONSPIRACY GUYS! C-O-N-SPIRACY!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yaaaaay!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BORK. Kinda predictable but so what. ITS BORK!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

LESNAR FUCK YES.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Anyone remember the conspiracy angle they did a few years back and how it went nowhere?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:brock

SAY SOMETHING STUPID PAUL!!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

BROCK. cant talk. LESNER


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

BORK LAZER!!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK!

:brock


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Brock!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

:brock


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Brock with DAT pyro.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

BRAAAWWWWKKKK LESSSNNNNNAAAWWWWRRRRR


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

BORK TIME! :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Barack Lesnar!!!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

BAARRROOCK!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:brock


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

whoa... fireworks. : O


----------



## Cody's Moustache (Aug 13, 2013)

Am I the only one that's noticed that Brock's theme at the start is a little higher pitched since he returned?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah bork got the pyro stipulation written into his contract


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*THE BEAST.*
​


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Why did i mark out for the return of Brocks pyro?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The beast!!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Brock swinging his arms wildly causes pyro to go off.

Such is the power of the beast.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Brock: "Paul..... Say something stupid"

:brock


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Anyone remember the conspiracy angle they did a few years back and how it went nowhere?


Yeah it was during June 2007 right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fuck Yes


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dat huge pop for Lesnar was aweso... oh wait.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Now all Brock needs is his ring pyro, and his entrance is perfect again.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They gave brock his ppv pyro back!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

BORK THE BITCH


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cody's Moustache said:


> Am I the only one that's noticed that Brock's theme at the start is a little higher pitched since he returned?


Nope.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Brock Lesnar looks like a shark.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Punk is going to outsmart them soon.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Punk is gonna show up in a milk truck!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Seriously, what is this fuckery? Was the run-over so bad that they just said "fuck it" to even starting the match and just bring Brock out?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

MrKennedy666 said:


> BRAAAWWWWKKKK LESSSNNNNNAAAWWWWRRRRR


It's Bork Laser time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is fucking dead.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey guys? Did you forget who Brock Lesnar is? Here's a video package on a show running past it's runtime to remind you!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sounds like Dark Knight music


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well this is boring as fuck*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk really had better win with how they're booking this. It's been completely one sided.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Why the video package?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

So what the fuck is going on?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm glad Brock has his pyro back lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

recap in the overrun, what a way to lose an audience

DB and Cena should have gone on last

And this is coming from a huge Punk, heyman and Lesnar fan


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Prayer Police said:


> Punk is gonna show up in a Pepsi truck!


FYP 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

WWE always has great video packages. If only the booking reflected that...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

come on like Bork can make any plans on his own


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Super epic music for the vid package.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

lol overtime. Is this match even happening?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Please don't let Punk win, he doesn't deserve to beat Lesnar.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Punk's 434 day video was way better


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This is pointless


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

WrestlinFan said:


> Yeah it was during June 2007 right?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is our go home segment? :no:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

A video package at 11:06 is a mistake


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

SAY SOMETHING STUPID!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Amazing stuff.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Punk really had better win with how they're booking this. It's been completely one sided.



Which absolutely kills Brock if he loses too, either way, the loser is fucked


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Pointless recap


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Crowd is fucking dead.


They've been sitting in the stands for 3 hours now and the show has dragged on and on and on and no. Fucking Jesus could come back and he wouldn't get a pop. 

Fuck 3 hour Raws.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

DON'T TALK


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Recap everything! Dats what we do!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Is Punk even there?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Well this is boring as fuck*


Don't worry I got you covered hit girl. :HHH2


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

I wonder if anyone watches Summer Camp (show after RAW) and gets pissed when they notice that RAW is still on


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Paul "Trapmaster" Heyman


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

What? fpalm


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

:heyman5


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So how is Heyman able to just make matches and change them on the fly?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

I thought his clients didn't fight for free?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

This is just boring and pointless.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Really Paul? 2 on 1? That plan was SO GENIUS?

:kobe


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

BARACK LESNAR! I'd vote for him.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Batman isn't stupid


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Sensesfail said:


> :heyman5


Punk posted that photo earlier on twitter lol


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

CM brings out a partner


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This is why House Shows are more fun to attend


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm not digging this Paul E. promo, its just rambling on and on


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is terrible.... and I'm still watching.*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Paul "Trapmaster" Heyman


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope Brock destroys Punk tonight.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

so basically they rlly didint have anything here


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if there is going to be any fighting or will this be a all talk segment?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Cue music, jump from behind with chair

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The way Paul says BROCK LESNAR is so awesome.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

It could be because I'm delirious that I'm saying this but could Heyman screw lesnar at summerslam and it was a work between he and punk all along


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

STUPID HERO!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

This blows. How many times is Heyman gonna say Brooooooockkkkkk Lesnar?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't really get this segment..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Paul Heyman is the best talker in the biz!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

This is boring as sin.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

horrible, horrible raw


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This smells like a show rewritten 5 minutes prior to the opening.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Which absolutely kills Brock if he loses too, either way, the loser is fucked


I know I wouldn't want to book this match. Punk going over Brock kills his momentum. Brock going over Punk gives Punk his fifth big loss.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao holy fuck that sounded like it hurt.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

USE THE CAMERA.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn it, I KNEW Punk was getting the best of Brock. Brock goes over Sunday, it's guaranteed now.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Dat camera!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*See, that ain't even right....*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn that camera to the head of Brock


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Punk with the upper-hand? Good, that means Lesnar wins! :brock


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hit him with a damn camera :mark:


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

HE'S GOT THE CAMERA unk


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

CM PUNK
CM PUNK

CM PUNK


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Not a chair but a Camera? What a twist


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So how is Heyman able to just make matches and change them on the fly?


He's on HHH good side lately. I guess he has input.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Yup.

Lesnar is winning at Summerslam.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I legitimately thought Punk wasn't there for some reason and Paul was going to wing it until the show closed.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope this means Brock wins on Sunday.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit, that sounded like it hurt..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

C'mon, Bork, blade goddamit!


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

PUNK!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I guess Brock Lesnar...was ready for his closeup.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM Punk is the man!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That how you get up and close to celebrities TMZ learn from CM Punk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punks limping bad.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow. This is FLAT AS SHIT!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*CALM DOWN, LOGAN!*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Did Punk call Brock a bitch?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

"COME ON BITCH"


and heyman's faces are GOAT


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Punk's so jobbing Sunday night.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I think Lesnar's bleeding from the back.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And Paul just shit himself.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao Heyman is gold :lol


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

"OH MY GOD."


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

LOL Paul 

OMG!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

"OH MY GOD! NOW WAIT A SECOND!"

Oh Heyman :lol


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

AXEL BURIED unk2


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fucking Axel to the rescue :lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Super Punk


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Did Daniel Bryan ever get his revenge on Curtis Axel for costing him the Money in the Bank ladder match?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM MOTHER FUCKING PUNK!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Axel getting his ass kicked like the jobber he is. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What is the reason for Axel? Holy fuck he's useless.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I like how Punk has closed more Raws since returning than he did as champion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

well that seals it punk losing on sunday


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i just hope this doesnt mean Brock's going over Sunday


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Honestly, that was lame.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm just glad Cena isn't closing shows anymore.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, nice to see they made Punk look strong heading into the PPV.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMAO heyman.

OHHH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDD face


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Closing a show with the crowd chanting Punks name. LIKE A BOSS


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice botched GTS.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Brock about to go Hulk!


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

just clapping.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> well that seals it punk losing on sunday


Thank god


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ending is underwhelming.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Does Lesnar have a mole on his face or something?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Brock should win since this feud shouldn't end so soon


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yup, it's on for Summerslam!

Wrestlemania is shaping up to be on of the worst PPVs of the year.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why did he stop chasing Heyman?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Pretty good ending IMO.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Best in the World!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Brock! Getem @ SS!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What about seeing us this Friday on Smackdown?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Brock is selling the hell out of Punk's attack.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Ending is underwhelming.


Don't forget the beginning and middle as well.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

brockwinslol :brock


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

That was a mediocre Raw


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What a rush job that go home show was.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm just glad Punk has the upper-hand here because that must mean Brock wins. I was scared they would book it so that Brock keeps destroying him every week only for Punk to overcome the odds at SS.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

That fell completely flat.


----------



## TheJWay (Jul 22, 2013)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> I'm calling the battle royal like this.....Ryback/RVD/Henry last three...Henry eliminates Ryback, RVD somehow eliminates Henry. Shield come out to attack, Big Show comes out and Henry/Show challenge Reigns/Rollins



What are the winning lotto numbers for tomorrow??


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Is there a stipulation in the Brock/Punch match?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They beat Punk every fucking week on tv just to turn around and have him get the best on the go home show and lose on Sunday, looking like the ultimate failure.

This fucking company sucks. :cornette


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Punk is losing on Sunday. Whoever is standing tall on Raw always gets beat.

Bryan/Cena I can't call it both men came out looking strong from that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Was expecting a better ending. But at least Punk got his heat back.


----------



## ClobberingTime (Jun 1, 2013)

BITW-ing!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk to win Sunday night!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Thought that was lame

Last week should have been the go home show


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think that ending was rewritten late because Punk is hurt or something. Punk was noticibly limping and the whole segment was strangely booked - almost as if Heyman was ad-libbing buying time.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Not more than a 4/10 show.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Brock should win since this feud shouldn't end so soon


I believe Brock will win at SS. I want this feud to continue! Definitely love it.


----------



## Pocky07 (Aug 12, 2013)

lame ending. Cena-Bryan should have closed the show.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Awful show with terrible booking made bearable by the talent involved.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Brock should win on a roll up counter of the GTS. :brock


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-monday-night-raw-8122013-results.html

Overall thoughts: I didn't like this show. The only thing I liked was the Uso's tag and I thought Daniel Bryan did good in his part of his promo. That's not enough though for a 3 hour show.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Hopefully Brock/Punk won't be like HHH/Brock and put me to sleep


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think that ending was rewritten late because Punk is hurt or something. Punk was noticibly limping and the whole segment was strangely booked - almost as if Heyman was ad-libbing buying time.


The whole show was strangely booked.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

brock looked legit concussed


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice build up to Punk finally getting Heyman. It'll make for a nice pop at Summerslam.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good ending. Can't say I'm thrilled they had Punk get one-up on Lesnar like that... I thought what they did last week was fine in regards to making him look strong, while still keeping Lesnar as the dominant force, but it was certainly handled better than the Lesnar/HHH brawls were.

Overall a good show. Good Barrett/Bryan match and great Sandow/Orton match to start the show. Battle Royal was fun. Ending was good and Bryan/Cena blew me away in that MizTV segment. Looking forward to Summerslam.

Edit: Also, people seem to be forgetting Brock was the one standing tall on the go-home show last year at Summerslam when he attacked HBK. I'd say it's still either man's ballgame.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Why was Punk limping? I wonder if he'll be able to get Bork Laser up for a GTS attempt. He had trouble with Axel and Lesnar is beefier.




Choke2Death said:


> I'm just glad Punk has the upper-hand here because that must mean Brock wins. I was scared they would book it so that Brock keeps destroying him every week only for Punk to overcome the odds at SS.


That's Cena's gig.


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> I'm just glad Punk has the upper-hand here because that must mean Brock wins. I was scared they would book it so that Brock keeps destroying him every week only for Punk to overcome the odds at SS.


fuck off man.. john cena vs batista at wrestlemania 26.. batista destroyed cena every single week, until the go home show, cena finally got his hands on batista.. could be the same for this match u know? although i am a bit worried, because that was supercena, and this is cm punk.. he doesnt have as much backstage support


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That Bryan/Cena segment is the stuff made of legends. It beat anything Cena/Rock did.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Man it felt like they didn't know how the segment was gonna go until they got to the ring.


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

maybe he was limping to sell an injury


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Brock looked liked he was legitimately knocked loopy


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Crocker said:


> fuck off man.. john cena vs batista at wrestlemania 26.. batista destroyed cena every single week, until the go home show, cena finally got his hands on batista.. could be the same for this match u know? although i am a bit worried, because that was supercena, and this is cm punk.. he doesnt have as much backstage support


Why. Are. You. So. Mad?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Crocker said:


> fuck off man.. john cena vs batista at wrestlemania 26.. batista destroyed cena every single week, until the go home show, cena finally got his hands on batista.. could be the same for this match u know? although i am a bit worried, because that was supercena, and this is cm punk.. he doesnt have as much backstage support


:ti


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Punk should go over. Lesnar is unsalvageable at this point and Punk, as one of WWE's trio of big stars, needs a relevant win. But I don't think who goes over is going to really matter that much in the grand scheme of things.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That final segment was pretty underwhelming in all honesty. Nothing wrong with it per se just a bit ehhh


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Miz beat up Cena every week leading up to their match at WM27 and won. It's possible Punk will still win, i think he is gonna anyway.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Outside of the main event and the Cena/Bryan promo there wasn't much else to this RAW. Not bad but nothing that really tried to keep me awake. A few of the matches like Orton/Sandow were pretty good at least.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The good:

Bryan/Cena segment (a good Miz TV, who'd a thunk it?)
Ending with Punk going ape shit and the crowd chanting his name, Heyman being an absolute boss (OH MY GOD)
Very solid Shield promo
Usos are getting over
Nice Christian montage
Wyatt entrance (seriously, I can't get tired of it)
Sandow's briefcase being magnificent


Bad:

the rest


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

COME ON SUNDAY!!!!!!

This Raw did it's job, it got us all wanting to see Bryan/Cena and Lesnar/Punk. All men did their Job brilliantly. Apart from that it wasn't the best Raw.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

Lesnar gets the upper hand on Punk... on SmackDown!

SWERVE BITCHES!


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

I really enjoyed that raw. Good Cena - Bryan segment and same with punk Lesnar. And the battle royal wasnt half bad either. Good shield promo and nice Christian montage. Looking forward to sunday.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> Brock looked liked he was legitimately knocked loopy


Brock sells legitimately. The beast will win when it counts.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Stad said:


> Miz beat up Cena every week leading up to their match at WM27 and won. It's possible Punk will still win, i think he is gonna anyway.


That was the early part of the build-up. The first four weeks from Elimination Chamber until the Raw where Miz pretended to be The Rock. Cena got the upper-handed the week after that and he AA'ed The Rock in the go home show.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I missed half the show.

Did they do anything with Kane and the Wyatts?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i've been enjoying raw more these past few months, but everything about tonight flat out sucked to me.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> That was the early part of the build-up. The first four weeks from Elimination Chamber until the Raw where Miz pretended to be The Rock. Cena got the upper-handed the week after that and he AA'ed The Rock in the go home show.


I must have a short memory then lol.


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Why. Are. You. So. Mad?


because im tired of seeing punk being treated as a stepping stone to part timers while guys like cena are treated like god.. going over every single part timer there is and feeding the rock, lesnar, and hhh to him.. its not fair at all. how is that fair in any way?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Segment of the night was clearly Bryan/Cena. Best segment on WWE TV in quite awhile.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Great raw tonight. Punk and Brock was great. The battle royale was damn good. And what can you say about dbry and cena. Epic epic epic promo. Loved every second. Can't wait to see what happens Sunday. I have to admit that the last 5-6 weeks raw has been spot on. People will obviously disagree but it's been alot better recently


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

I usually defend Raw. But, this one was below avarage. The show was filled with filler matches. In my opinion, Wwe has a hard time getting go home shows right. Miz TV was absolutely amazing and having Punk stand tall was a great way to end the show. Damien Sandow vs Randy Orton and the end of the Battle Royal was not bad either. I would give this show a C.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I thought it was a ok show. Last weeks show was better. Anyway, I liked the match between Barrett/Bryan and Orton/Sandow. Orton has been on a roll lately. Full of great matches. He must me motivated at the moment. 

Bryan/Cena segment was brilliant. The Miz didn't need to be there though. Best Cena promo in a while. Bryan left the yes/no crap and cut a serious promo like he should. One hell of a segment and I'm really looking forward to the match. HHH as the special ref is a nice touch.

Wyatt/Kane stuff was nice. I liked it when the lights turned on and Kane wasn't in the ring. Kane setting the ring on fire and Wyatt laughing was awesome. Such an awesome performer.

The BROCK/Punk/Heyman stuff was good. Another cool promo from Paul and Punk going over Brock pretty much confirms that Brock is going over him at Summerslam. This feud is not ending at Summerslam.

It's just a couple of days until Randy Orton regains the WWE Championship, again.

rton2


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Segment of the night was clearly Bryan/Cena. Best segment on WWE TV in quite awhile.


The godly Heyman/Punk segment was only like...3 weeks ago. Since when does 3 weeks qualify as quite a while?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> The godly Heyman/Punk segment was only like...3 weeks ago. Since when does 3 weeks qualify as quite a while?


This was better. This was heart-felt emotion from both men. I'll take that over a brawl any day of the week. Just my preference.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> I thought it was a ok show. Last weeks show was better. Anyway, I liked the match between Barrett/Bryan and Orton/Sandow. Orton has been on a roll lately. Full of great matches. He must me motivated at the moment.
> 
> Bryan/Cena segment was brilliant. The Miz didn't need to be there though. Best Cena promo in a while. Bryan left the yes/no crap and cut a serious promo like he should. One hell of a segment and I'm really looking forward to the match. HHH as the special ref is a nice touch.
> 
> ...


Orton always puts on solid matches. I hope he gets a great push and win the WWE title in the future.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Crocker said:


> because im tired of seeing punk being treated as a stepping stone to part timers while guys like cena are treated like god.. going over every single part timer there is and feeding the rock, lesnar, and hhh to him.. its not fair at all. how is that fair in any way?


 It's totally fair. Punk cannot draw like the GOATs. :cena3 :rock :HHH2 :brock :taker

unk3


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

GEOLINK said:


> Lesnar gets the upper hand on Punk... on SmackDown!
> 
> SWERVE BITCHES!



Is Lesnar even gonna be on Smackdown this millennium?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Segment of the night was clearly Bryan/Cena. Best segment on WWE TV in quite awhile.


Best segment since.. Heyman/Punk a few weeks ago. :lol Sure is quite a while ago.

Nobody can even dispute Lesnar/Punk has been miles better than Cena/Bryan every week of this build. One is the best program in two years and the other is, well, a joke.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> The godly Heyman/Punk segment was only like...3 weeks ago. Since when does 3 weeks qualify as quite a while?


More heart to the Cena/Bryan one for me Bossy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Best segment since.. Heyman/Punk a few weeks ago. :lol Sure is quite a while ago.
> 
> Nobody can even dispute Lesnar/Punk has been miles better than Cena/Bryan every week of this build. One is the best program in two years and the other is, well, a joke.


Stop being a butt-hurt Punk mark for once. Take the blinders off. It's embarrassing at this point.

P.S. And yes, the Bryan/Cena segment from tonight blows away anything Punk/Brock have done.

Deal with it.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Best segment since.. Heyman/Punk a few weeks ago. :lol Sure is quite a while ago.
> 
> Nobody can even dispute Lesnar/Punk has been miles better than Cena/Bryan every week of this build. One is the best program in two years and the other is, well, a joke.


You really are a EEJIT:lmao 
Well its between a heel and face, face and face feuds are harder to do but tonight Bryan/Cena pissed over you're beloved Punk.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Best segment since.. Heyman/Punk a few weeks ago. :lol Sure is quite a while ago.
> 
> Nobody can even dispute Lesnar/Punk has been miles better than Cena/Bryan every week of this build. One is the best program in two years and the other is, well, a joke.


I dispute it. I know you think everything Punk does is the best ever but it isn't. That isn't liquid gold my friend, it's a golden shower.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> I thought it was a ok show. Last weeks show was better. Anyway, I liked the match between Barrett/Bryan and Orton/Sandow. Orton has been on a roll lately. Full of great matches. He must me motivated at the moment.
> 
> Bryan/Cena segment was brilliant. The Miz didn't need to be there though. Best Cena promo in a while. Bryan left the yes/no crap and cut a serious promo like he should. One hell of a segment and I'm really looking forward to the match. HHH as the special ref is a nice touch.
> 
> ...


I saw that last week when Kane announced the match and loved it. It would have been so easy for them to have Wyatt act scared considering the match, but him laughing really sells the character and adds depth in my opinion.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex Predator said:


> Orton always puts on solid matches. I hope he gets a great push and win the WWE title in the future.


When he wants to, yes. But for the most part, yeah, he's very consistent in the ring.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Tonight Bryan/Cena was a better segment. One night out of six. 

Jesus Christ, Bryan marks are the worst.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Tonight Bryan/Cena was a better segment. One night out of six.
> 
> Jesus Christ, Bryan marks are the worst.


Ironic statement is ironic.

Can't wait to watch this promo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I've gotta rewatch my top 5 (which Bryan/Cena from tonight is now in) back to back to back to back to back, but right now I'd probably put not only Punk/Heyman's promo from the night after MITB above the Cena/Bryan promo, but also the Punk/Heyman segment from the week after Lesnar first attacked Punk. Then maybe I'd put Bryan/Cena in #3, Henry "retirement" promo #4, and Cena/Rock legends panel 5. 

But I'll know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Y'all cut the shit with the "_____ marks this" and "_____ marks that".

Makes everyone involved sound fucking stupid.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Ironic statement is ironic.
> 
> Can't wait to watch this promo


You didn't see it live? You're going to love it. Easily the promo of the year, thus far.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brye said:


> Y'all cut the shit with the "_____ marks this" and "_____ marks that".
> 
> Makes everyone involved sound fucking stupid.


Can we say "Haters gonna hate"?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Sandrone said:


> Can we say "Haters gonna hate"?


Of course.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

hardyorton said:


> More heart to the Cena/Bryan one for me Bossy.


You're entitled to your opinion. I personally felt the Heyman/Punk segment was promo of the year, so far. It was two master mic workers hashing it out like few can do. 

Not taking anything away from Bryan/Cena tonight, they were great. But I feel the promo work was overall better in the Heyman/Punk promo.



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Stop being a butt-hurt Punk mark for once. Take the blinders off. It's embarrassing at this point.
> 
> P.S. And yes, the Bryan/Cena segment from tonight blows away anything Punk/Brock have done.
> 
> Deal with it.


Uh...no it hasn't...and I'm not gonna get into some stupid mark war. To say it blows away anything Punk/Brock have done is insulting because it indicates that Punk/Brock has only been OK, whereas its been by far the most consistently good feud so far, building up to Summerslam. Every week has advanced the feud, its been built up extremely well, it has history, the promos have been epic, Punk looks like an actually great babyface against an unstoppable monster and Heyman has played the sinister heel hiding behind the muscle sublimely.

Tonight was the first actually great night of the Bryan/Cena feud. Every other week has been mired by some type of bullshit, whether it be stupid segments like makeovers, McMahon involvement or relegating Bryan to comedic chants. Tonight was the first night they took things seriously, and it was great. The rest has been blah. One great night vs 5 weeks of great stuff...not really much of a comparison. And I get that its my opinion, but I've seen even the most staunch Bryan supporters indicate that this feud with Cena has been bumpy so far.

Your attitude that Bryan/Cena is better, and that we should deal with it, makes it come across as a fact. That's incredibly arrogant of you to pass of your OPINION in such a manner.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brye said:


> Y'all cut the shit with the "_____ marks this" and "_____ marks that".
> 
> Makes everyone involved sound fucking stupid.


I agree. But reading that Daniel Bryan sucks every week is absolutely embarrassing. I actually like Punk and have never said he sucks. There are people here who have said "Bryan sucks" multiple times. It's absolutely embarrassing.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

1. Punk/Heyman - July 15
2. Punk/Rock - January 7
3. Punk/Heyman - July 22
4. Mark Henry's retirement
5. Cena/Rock Legens Panel

In my book.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> You didn't see it live? You're going to love it. Easily the promo of the year, thus far.


There you go with your opinion=fact crap again. I was under the impression that you were above that.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Tonight Bryan/Cena was a better segment. One night out of six.
> 
> Jesus Christ, Bryan marks are the worst.


Yeah pretty much this, but give them their one night of justified drooling over Bryan.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> When he wants to, yes. But for the most part, yeah, he's very consistent in the ring.


Orton still stays relevant with no push or direction for a while. His time will come ..heel pending.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> ...because it indicates that Punk/Brock has only been OK,...


Hate to shatter your ego but not every one likes the same things you like. Some might actually think the Punk/Lesnar build up has been even *LESS THAN OK*. Shocking, I know.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Come on guys, relax. We're the IWC. We're supposed to share the exact same opinion on everything.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> You're entitled to your opinion. I personally felt the Heyman/Punk segment was promo of the year, so far. It was two master mic workers hashing it out like few can do.
> 
> Not taking anything away from Bryan/Cena tonight, they were great. But I feel the promo work was overall better in the Heyman/Punk promo.
> 
> ...



The bolded part might just be the most ironic post in the history of this website, considering alot of your posts about Daniel Bryan. 

And yes, I think the Bryan/Cena segment from tonight was the best segment out of both feuds. We disagree there. Oh well.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I agree. But reading that Daniel Bryan sucks every week is absolutely embarrassing. I actually like Punk and have never said he sucks. There are people here who have said "Bryan sucks" multiple times. It's absolutely embarrassing.


Then IGNORE them. Believe me, I've learned with all the people who say shit like "Bryan gets better pops than Austin in Attitude" and whatnot. Fighting with everyone is a ridiculous waste of time. People on this site in particular will say dumb crap that pisses you off. Daily. Ignore them, that's all you can do. If you're sucked into every single dumb ass argument, you'll end up in a foul mood over something trivial.

I think you're a competent poster and am trying to steer you away from the path of pettiness. I've been there, and would prefer not to go back.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Hate to shatter your ego but not every one likes the same things you like. Some might actually think the Punk/Lesnar build up has been even *LESS THAN OK*. Shocking, I know.


I'd have to agree, not sure what's so great about this feud. I mean it's fine, but not as awesome as I thought it'd be.

They've kind of been going through the motions to be honest. Hopefully it doesn't main event.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RyanPelley said:


> Come on guys, relax. We're the IWC. We're supposed to share the exact same opinion on everything.


Exactly. We're all supposed to:

-Love Bryan
-Love Punk
-Love Heyman
-Love Lesnar
-Love Rock
-Hate guys who aren't great wrestlers (Barrett, Khali, Otunga, etc.)
-Love heels (except the above and Vickie)
-Hate faces (Except the above and sometimes Christian and Orton)
-Know the PG era sucks
-Know that nothing surpasses the AE
-Know Cena can't wrestle

Um... did I miss anything?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> You didn't see it live? You're going to love it. Easily the promo of the year, thus far.


I believe you. You've simply never lied to me or let me down. Unfortunately it will have wait until tomorrow night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> There you go with your opinion=fact crap again. I was under the impression that you were above that.


This coming from the guy who goes thread to thread crapping on the same wrestler *all. of. the. time.* That's rich.

Maybe I should end all of my posts with *in my opinion.*

EDIT- Just saw your last post. I thought it was obvious this is all opinion. I've never lowered myself to saying "CM Punk sucks" like some others have with Daniel Bryan. There's nothing lower than that. That's lowest common denominator shit right there. I've never been lowered to that, and there are a few here who can't say that. So, I'm fine with where I am, thanks.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> You're not a parody, John; you're a lying, kiss ass hypocrite.


This.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> Exactly. We're all supposed to:
> 
> -Love Bryan
> -Love Punk
> ...


Ratings affect our ability to breathe


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Osize10 said:


> Ratings affect our ability to breathe


Oh yeah, good one.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The bolded part might just be the most ironic post in the history of this website, considering alot of your posts about Daniel Bryan.
> 
> And yes, I think the Bryan/Cena segment from tonight was the best segment out of both feuds. We disagree there. Oh well.


Except I don't try to pass off what I say as fact. I never have. I always say "to me", "in my opinion" or "I feel". Things of that nature. I don't like a lot of what Bryan does. That's no secret. But I never try to disguise that those are my own feelings about it. Yeah, lots of other people like it. I don't.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Except I don't try to pass off what I say as fact. I never have. I always say "to me", "in my opinion" or "I feel". Things of that nature. I don't like a lot of what Bryan does. That's no secret. But I never try to disguise that those are my own feelings about it. Yeah, lots of other people like it. I don't.


But not liking Bryan on here is worse than killing babies


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

PunkShoot said:


>


Ace's and 8's had the same look I had. I still don't know who the hell that is. And don't want to.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Xevoz said:


> But not liking Bryan on here is worse than killing babies


:lmao


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

It should be considering he's carrying the show on his back.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Thoughts:

- Why did Khali stand tall over Big E tonight? LOL? I mean -- why? Are we back in 2007? :ex:

- I liked the Cena - Bryan segment. Both of them showed intensity. I really think this feud was better off being 1 on 1, without the congestion of Triple H, Vince McMahon, Randy Orton, and Brad Maddox.

- The Punk - Lesnar - Heyman segment was underwhelming. So Heyman's grand plan all along was to just bring out Lesnar and call it 2 on 1? And Punk's grand response is to just sneak up from behind?

Kayfabe-wise, both parties had a week to plan. Didn't either have something clever up their sleeves?

When a heel attacks someone from behind with a camera, it's reprehensible. But when a face does it, it's all good. Double standards.:cool2

Overall -- disappointing go-home show.(N)

Summerslam has the potential to flop. Lesnar and Punk may end up being an average quality match, and the Triple H - Vince - Orton stuff may kill Cena vs Bryan. I hope I'm wrong, but we might be in for a flop guys.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AthenaMark said:


> It should be considering he's carrying the show on his back.


Huh. So that explains the miserable shape it's in. He needs a stronger back, I think it caved in a long time ago.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Except I don't try to pass off what I say as fact. I never have. I always say "to me", "in my opinion" or "I feel". Things of that nature. I don't like a lot of what Bryan does. That's no secret. But I never try to disguise that those are my own feelings about it. Yeah, lots of other people like it. I don't.


I thought it was a given that all of my posts are *my opinion.* Who else's opinion would *my* posts be? The guy down the street? If I ever came off like I was trying to state a fact, that wasn't my intention. But there are quite a few others who do the same thing who hate on Bryan all of the time, and I don't see you calling them out.

Either way, I guess I'll either begin or end all of my posts with "in my opinion."

This, all, of course, was my opinion.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lol

This thread is gold right now.



> I thought it was a given that all of my posts aremy opinion. Who else's opinion would my posts be? The guy down the street? If I ever came off like I was trying to state a fact, that wasn't my intention. But there are quite a few others who do the same thing who hate on Bryan all of the time, and I don't see you calling them out.
> 
> Either way, I guess I'll either begin or end all of my posts with "in my opinion."
> 
> This, all, of course, was my opinion.


And now you're stating something being in your opinion, which is an opinion, as a fact. You know no bounds!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

redban said:


> Thoughts:
> 
> - Why did Khali stand tall over Big E tonight? LOL? I mean -- why? Are we back in 2007? :ex:


The only logical reasoning for this would be if Nattie and Khali join the match, which would still make no sense.


----------



## Maag (Jul 23, 2013)

Great Raw In my opinion. Beats the past 3 weeks episodes by a mile. Really enjoyed the Miz TV segment although the Miz wasnt needed as he was just awkwardly standing in the background. Both Cena and Bryan promos were great, got me excited for Summerslam. One thing though, why in the world would they book at stupid 6 diva tag match on the real show but have a US title on the pre show? Makes no sense. The fact that Total Divas is carrying over into Raw is frustrating


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> :lol
> 
> This thread is gold right now.
> 
> ...


Damn you! :lol


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Damn you! :lol


In my opinion it's better than a diva segment. :lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> The only logical reasoning for this would be if Nattie and Khali join the match, which would still make no sense.


I'm expecting Khali/Natalya vs Bella Twins to be done.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Huh. So that explains the miserable shape it's in. He needs a stronger back, I think it caved in a long time ago.


who bryan...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> This coming from the guy who goes thread to thread crapping on the same wrestler *all. of. the. time.* That's rich.
> 
> Maybe I should end all of my posts with *in my opinion.*
> 
> EDIT- Just saw your last post. I thought it was obvious this is all opinion. I've never lowered myself to saying "CM Punk sucks" like some others have with Daniel Bryan. There's nothing lower than that. That's lowest common denominator shit right there. I've never been lowered to that, and there are a few who can't say that. So, I'm fine with where I am, thanks.


Well, I don't crap on him all the time...I'm vocal about what I don't like about him, but when he does something great (like tonight), I acknowledge it. I have in several threads.

I'm even guilty of saying "blah blah sucks". but then I usually explain what I don't like about them. Even the guy in the company I hate most right now, which is either Del Rio or Miz, I will at least acknowledge when they do something good. Why? Because I'm fair. If I can display that I'm fair, then my opinion usually carries a bit of weight because I don't come across like a biased hater/mark. 

I probably overreacted, in which case I apologize. But to see someone who I feel is a good poster start saying things like "THIS WAS BETTER, DEAL WITH IT" just immediately indicates to me that they've already started down the path of blind markdom or hatred. There are some people like Bossdude who detest Punk and no matter what you say, that won't change. I don't waste my time with that. But if there are other people who are competent starting down that path, I'll try to drag them back. The last thing this site needs is more crazed marks battling over who is superior when really, its just a dick waving contest that devolves into idiotic insults.

In short, I see at least a modicum of dignity remaining in this site, and I'd at least like to try and preserve that. I may be viewed as stupid for thinking that, but hey...where else am I going to talk about pro wrestling? My friends? None watch. My parents? They haven't watched in years. School? Never happen. So while I'm here, I'll try to make things as pleasant as they can be. Sure arguments may get heated, but sometimes that's a good thing because it displays passion in your interests. When it becomes all about "what I like is better than what you like and you're stupid"...what does that solve? Nothing.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Huh. So that explains the miserable shape it's in. He needs a stronger back, I think it caved in a long time ago.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Brye said:


> I'm expecting Khali/Natalya vs Bella Twins to be done.


Huh, so that'll be three wrestlers more talented than Khali in the match. (4 if you count the ref.)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Well, I don't crap on him all the time...I'm vocal about what I don't like about him, but when he does something great (like tonight), I acknowledge it. I have in several threads.
> 
> I'm even guilty of saying "blah blah sucks". but then I usually explain what I don't like about them. Even the guy in the company I hate most right now, which is either Del Rio or Miz, I will at least acknowledge when they do something good. Why? Because I'm fair. If I can display that I'm fair, then my opinion usually carries a bit of weight because I don't come across like a biased hater/mark.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying. And I also think you're a good poster. The post you're referring to that I made earlier was a situation in which I let something stupid get the better of me for a moment. That's been taken care of. And those kinds of posts are few and far between for me. That's the end of it for me.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I get what you're saying. And I also think you're a good poster. The post you're referring to that I made earlier was a situation in which I let something stupid get the better of me for a moment. That's been taken care of. And those kinds of posts are few and far between for me. That's the end of it for me.


Kickin' addiction I see. I wonder if KO Bossy is CM Punk?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brye said:


> I'm expecting Khali/Natalya vs Bella Twins to be done.


Hopefully someone tells Khali that it's a real fight and he chops Nikki's head off.



ChromeMan said:


> Huh, so that'll be three wrestlers more talented than Khali in the match. (4 if you count the ref.)


Ouch... :lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Hopefully someone tells Khali that it's a real fight and he chops Nikki's head off.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch... :lol


I'm imagining how entertaining Khali would be in a shoot fight.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I get what you're saying. And I also think you're a good poster. The post you're referring to that I made earlier was a situation in which I let something stupid get the better of me for a moment. That's been taken care of. And those kinds of posts are few and far between for me. That's the end of it for me.


(Y)

And since I'm all about being fair...

WrestlingFan35, why DO you keep shitting on Bryan's part of the promo tonight? That was like...his best WWE mic work to date. Well...maybe 2nd best, I did really like the promo he cut on NXT when he got eliminated and talked about Bryan Danielson like some mythical legend. Does NXT count as WWE?

Either way, both Cena AND Bryan did extremely well tonight. IN MY OPINION. Why you gotta hate?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brye said:


> I'm imagining how entertaining Khali would be in a shoot fight.


:lmao Oh wow, that is too damn good. Surely there's a Make-A-Wish kid we could pay to ask for this?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Im pretty sure Bryan could cut a promo of the year,wrestle a 60 min match, win the wwe title, and turn heel; only for the usual suspects to rush in, provide contrarian ideaology which is presented as factual information backed up by their higher opinion, implied to be indeed factual. 

Of course in my opinion.

See its easier just to post this: :bryan GOAT and piss everyone off


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Brye said:


> I'm imagining how entertaining Khali would be in a shoot fight.


Khali character change into a psychotic guy who just screams random phrases in Indian and chops people into submission. Book him to take out like...20 men in a Battle Royal with nothing but head chops and Indian battle cries. And just have stacks of unconscious bodies laying around him as he starts taking out security and referees with head chops, too.

If that doesn't get him over, they may as well fire him because at that point, nothing will.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Brye said:


> I'm imagining how entertaining Khali would be in a shoot fight.


Seen Khali in the longest yard the other night. Was entertaining.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd mark if Khali started doing that shit KO. :lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> (Y)
> 
> And since I'm all about being fair...
> 
> ...


Since you're one of my favorite posters on the site, I can actually answer this genuinely, without getting riled up by the hardcore Bryan fans. I'll admit that I exaggerate my opinion on Bryan when I see one of his fans being overly sensitive. That was Bryan's best promo in his career, and a career I followed since 2005. He just hasn't sold me yet on his ability on the mic. He's still forced, I can't take his faces seriously, and his voice is awkward, as seen in moments tonight in my opinion. Like I said though, it is unfair to compare him when he's talking with Cena because Bryan is so new to the main event scene, it'll likely take some time.

Overall I'll have to rewatch the segment. I'll admit I exaggerated my opinions on his promo tonight, and that's my bad. I'll try to be more fair and not get caught up by the usual mark war shit that happens in the WWE section.

Edit: IN MY OPINION~


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Since you're one of my favorite posters on the site, I can actually answer this genuinely, without getting riled up by the hardcore Bryan fans. I'll admit that I exaggerate my opinion on Bryan when I see one of his fans being overly sensitive. That was Bryan's best promo in his career, and a career I followed since 2005. He just hasn't sold me yet on his ability on the mic. He's still forced, I can't take his faces seriously, and his voice is awkward, as seen in moments tonight in my opinion. Like I said though, it is unfair to compare him when he's talking with Cena because Bryan is so new to the main event scene, it'll likely take some time.
> 
> Overall I'll have to rewatch the segment. I'll admit I exaggerated my opinions on his promo tonight, and that's my bad. I'll try to be more fair and not get caught up by the usual mark war shit that happens in the WWE section.
> 
> Edit: IN MY OPINION~


That's a very fair assessment.

See, guys? Talking our differences out has led to some mutual understanding. I think we've actually helped mend the bridge between all of us and grown a little because of it.



Well, this is getting a bit schmaltzy, in my opinion. We need something to break the ice.

I've got it. Here's some more Tito.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

KO Bossy... the DDP of Wrestlingforum.com.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well this has been the strangest thread in quite a while.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

'There is nobody better than Daniel Bryan' should be his line if he turns heel (way down the line, obviously)


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

was cm punk injured? i noticed him limping to the ring? or was he just selling an injury


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/wire/2013/0813/wire322513/114888/



> *What Happened After Raw - big six-man tag match closes Raw TV taping
> *
> After Raw went off the air, WWE set up a six-man tag main event of The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Mark Henry, and Big Show.
> 
> Dark Main Event: Daniel Bryan & Mark Henry & Big Show beat The Shield in a six-man tag match. Show was still in his jeans and polo shirt from Raw! Bryan won with a top-rope headbutt on Ambrose.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Crocker said:


> was cm punk injured? i noticed him limping to the ring? or was he just selling an injury


Might still be this.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The bolded part might just be the most ironic post in the history of this website, considering alot of your posts about Daniel Bryan.
> 
> And yes, I think the Bryan/Cena segment from tonight was the best segment out of both feuds. We disagree there. Oh well.


It was, no need to debate. This Lesnar/Punk feud hasn't been very good at all, and all the overrating of it is vomit inducing. 

Bryan IMO cut a better promo tonight than Punk has in like, EVER. And even Cena cutting the same " I do this for the cancer kids, you judge me because the way I talk, walk and act etc" couldn't ruin it. 

Bryan stole the show TBH.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The Sandrone said:


> KO Bossy... the DDP of Wrestlingforum.com.


Hey, that's not a bad thing. That's a good thing. :ddp



Da Silva said:


> 'There is nobody better than Daniel Bryan' should be his line if he turns heel (way down the line, obviously)


I'd prefer if he used "the only thing GOAT about me is that I am the GREATEST OF ALL TIME."


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> It was, no need to debate. This Lesnar/Punk feud hasn't been very good at all, and all the overrating of it is vomit inducing.
> 
> Bryan IMO cut a better promo tonight than Punk has in like, EVER. And even Cena cutting the same " I do this for the cancer kids, you judge me because the way I talk, walk and act etc" couldn't ruin it.
> 
> Bryan stole the show TBH.


Yeah nope can't take you seriously. That was probably Bryan's 2nd best promo and IMO its about average for Punk. Compare Punk's best promos to that and it blows it away. It was a good promo but if anyone is doing the vomit inducing overrating, its you for Bryan right now.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> Yeah nope can't take you seriously. That was probably Bryan's 2nd best promo and IMO its about average for Punk. Compare Punk's best promos to that and it blows it away. It was a good promo but if anyone is doing the vomit inducing overrating, its you for Bryan right now.


Dude, just ignore him. Its not worth it.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> It was, no need to debate. This Lesnar/Punk feud hasn't been very good at all, and all the overrating of it is vomit inducing.
> 
> *Bryan IMO cut a better promo tonight than Punk has in like, EVER.* And even Cena cutting the same " I do this for the cancer kids, you judge me because the way I talk, walk and act etc" couldn't ruin it.
> 
> Bryan stole the show TBH.


Well I don't know about that since Punk is a better mic worker than Bryan. However, Bryan's mic work was great tonight besides a minor rocky start. Although once he got rolling, he was on fire with the stick. One of my favorite segments this year and probably the only time I liked a Cena promo.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Yeah nope can't take you seriously. That was probably Bryan's 2nd best promo and IMO its about average for Punk. Compare Punk's best promos to that and it blows it away. It was a good promo but if anyone is doing the vomit inducing overrating, its you for Bryan right now.


Bryan had the crowd in the palm of his hands and controlled them like a maestro. They didn't once seem bored or uninterested, unlike in Punk promos when he has the live crowd taking a nap. 

Promo work isn't about using as many words as you possibly can to come off as intelligent. It's about entertaining and gaining interest in your particular feud. 

TBH the more I hear from Punk( and even Heyman as much as I love his mic work)the less fucks I give for their feud. 

And this is not me hating, this is me giving my honest opinion.


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Bryan had the crowd in the palm of his hands and controlled them like a maestro. They didn't once seem bored or uninterested, *unlike in Punk promos when he has the live crowd taking a nap*.
> 
> Promo work isn't about using as many words as you possibly can to come off as intelligent. It's about entertaining and gaining interest in your particular feud.
> 
> ...


LOL WHAT?????????? did u not fucking watch raw.. at the end of the fucking show the crowd was fucking chanting cm pukns name. ur saying that hes not a fucking draw? get real man.. ur blind punk hate is just fucking bullshit.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Crocker said:


> LOL WHAT?????????? did u not fucking watch raw.. at the end of the fucking show the crowd was fucking chanting cm pukns name. ur saying that hes not a fucking draw? get real man.. ur blind punk hate is just fucking bullshit.


Don't bother man, honestly.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

They are! should replace paul say something stupid as the forum subtitle


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> _Bryan had the crowd in the palm of his hands and controlled them like a maestro. They didn't once seem bored or uninterested, unlike in Punk promos when he has the live crowd taking a nap._
> 
> Promo work isn't about using as many words as you possibly can to come off as intelligent. It's about entertaining and gaining interest in your particular feud.
> 
> ...


1. He has a chant. Crowds always latch onto a chant.

2. He said what any typical detractor of Cena wants to hear. 

So, he hardly "controlled" them. Bo Dallas could go out there, chant "YES," cut the exact same promo and the crowd would cheer.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Crocker said:


> LOL WHAT?????????? did u not fucking watch raw.. at the end of the fucking show the crowd was fucking chanting cm pukns name. ur saying that hes not a fucking draw? get real man.. ur blind punk hate is just fucking bullshit.


What the hell are you even talking about? I said promo, not segment for starters. Secondly, where did Punk and being able to draw even come from? stop putting words in my mouth. I said absolute zero about drawing power, I just stated my opinion that I thought Bryan's promo was better then any Punk promo I can recall. IMO. He did something CM Punk couldn't do, and that's make Cena look like a fool.



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Don't bother man, honestly.


C'mon man, I thought we squashed the beef.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> 1. He has a chant. Crowds always latch onto a chant.
> 
> 2. He said what any typical detractor of Cena wants to hear.
> 
> So, he hardly "controlled" them. Bo Dallas could go out there, chant "YES," cut the exact same promo and the crowd would cheer.


:shaq

You can't be serious.


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> What the hell are you even talking about? I said promo, not segment for starters. Secondly, where did Punk and being able to draw even come from? stop putting words in my mouth. I said absolute zero about drawing power, I just stated my opinion that I thought Bryan's promo was better then any Punk promo I can recall. IMO. He did something CM Punk couldn't do, and that's make Cena look like a fool.


cm punk did the exact same thing on the buildup to summerslam 2011 and mitb 2011.. and honestly i dont think bryan made cena look like a fool. i heard the chants and only grown men cheered for daniel bryan. bryan couldnt turn the kids and women against him. lmfao are u seriously saying that bryan is better on the mic than punk? jesus christ u are so ignorant.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> 1. He has a chant. Crowds always latch onto a chant.
> 
> 2. He said what any typical detractor of Cena wants to hear.
> 
> So, he hardly "controlled" them. *Bo Dallas could go out there, chant "YES," cut the exact same promo and the crowd would cheer.*


Yet when we say the same thing about Punk and his ability to shoot on the company and use IWC references, you guys say otherwise. Hypocrites?


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Yet when we say the same thing about Punk and his ability to shoot on the company and use IWC references, you guys say otherwise. Hypocrites?


punk got cheered when he was facing THE ROCK and UNDERTAKER for gods sake. name any other heel that could get cheered against them.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Crocker said:


> cm punk did the exact same thing on the buildup to summerslam 2011 and mitb 2011.. and honestly i dont think bryan made cena look like a fool.* i heard the chants and only grown men cheered for daniel bryan. bryan couldnt turn the kids and women against him.* lmfao are u seriously saying that bryan is better on the mic than punk? jesus christ u are so ignorant.


Can't the same be said about Punk. WTF? And no, I didn't say he was better on the mic. Read. Comprehend.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Crocker said:


> punk got cheered when he was facing THE ROCK and UNDERTAKER for gods sake. name any other heel that could get cheered against them.


What are you even saying at this point? You just continue to ignore every argument being presented.


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> What are you even saying at this point? You just continue to ignore every argument being presented.


because u said that anybody can get cheered if they just shoot promos like punk did.. but im asking if any random heel can get cheered against the rock and undertaker? u gotta admit its pretty imperssive to get cheered against the rock and undertaker


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Crocker said:


> punk got cheered when he was facing THE ROCK and UNDERTAKER for gods sake. name any other heel that could get cheered against them.


He didn't get cheered against the Rock at all. He got a few chants that were dead by the end of the match and almost ended with fans throwing trash in the ring.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Just finished watching RAW, great ending.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy shit, you guys need to calm down.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Yeah nope can't take you seriously. That was probably Bryan's 2nd best promo and IMO its about average for Punk. Compare Punk's best promos to that and it blows it away. It was a good promo but if anyone is doing the vomit inducing overrating, its you for Bryan right now.


Bryan has had much better promos than Punk all year...he was carrying tag team on his back and fans were much more into his promos than Punk, heel or face, backstage or LIVE.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Overall the show wasn't that great, it wasn't worth sitting through the 2 and a half hours of garbage to see the last 30 minutes of great TV.

I'm not sure what to give it, I had it at like a 2 or 3 before but this Punk/Lesnar thing was so great that I will give it a 4/10.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lay down the law, Brye. Too many damn fools in here. Punk fans, Punk haters, Bryan marks, Bryan doubters. All of them :henry1


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

And there we have it!!! one dumb post was all it took to devolve this back into the WF that I have come to know and admittedly love. LOL
It was getting real crazy there for a couple pages with people talking things out and communicating like actual people and whatnot. :lmao


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Ambroses face when big shows music hits needs to be a gif.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Deptford said:


> And there we have it!!! one dumb post was all it took to devolve this back into the WF that I have come to know and admittedly love. LOL
> It was getting real crazy there for a couple pages with people talking things out and communicating like actual people and whatnot. :lmao


And unfortunately, that's why we can't have nice things...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Decent Raw, nothing to write home about. Punk putting Brock on his ass was nice. It doesn't mean Punk is losing though. Bryan promo was pretty good, even though I mostly just care about his matches. Show/Henry vs. Rollins/Reigns at SS is okay I guess, but RVD vs. Ambrose is a match I really am looking forward to. Love Wyatt's intro every week.


----------



## Crocker (Aug 10, 2013)

Slowhand said:


> Decent Raw, nothing to write home about. Punk putting Brock on his ass was nice. It doesn't mean Punk is losing though. Bryan promo was pretty good, even though I mostly just care about his matches. Show/Henry vs. Rollins/Reigns at SS is okay I guess, but RVD vs. Ambrose is a match I really am looking forward to. Love Wyatt's intro every week.


why wouldnt it mean punk is losing? the person who goes out on top in the go home show usually loses the match. have u even been following wrestling lol? the only time that rule is broken is with hhh or cena because they have the backstage political power to do pretty much anything.. punk doesnt have that type of power and he also doesnt have enough backstage support..


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Not a bad Raw Punk/Lesnar equaled out some of the terrible segments from earlier. I am glad they did something to get the US title on the PPV, the battle royal was actually not bad the crowd was really into it at the end. I have to say I am disappointed that Axel is not even competing at SS. Why does he even have the IC at all at this point?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Did anyone else think that Kofi save was amazing!?!?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol at people thinking Bryan's promo this week was better than anything CM Punk has done :lmao

It was very good and definitely helped sell their match for Summerslam, but there are atleast 5, if not more Punk promos better than that. 


Anyway, pretty average Raw with a few good moments. Hated the ending to Bryan/Barrett and I hope there is little to no Vince/Maddox involvement in the title match at SS. Not sure about the HHH guest ref thing but I am almost certain Orton is walking out as champ.

Punk will most likely lose at SS, but should be a good match.

Why did AJ tap out to Nattie? Where were Dolph and Kaitlyn anyway?

Pretty excited for the Ambrose/RVD kickoff match. Should get the crowd excited. Will Big Show/Henry vs Rollins/Reigns happen at SS? Will be a big tag team victory if The Shield pulls it off.

We may be witnessing a Real Americans/Usos feud. I like it. Just don't start giving us the same match every week.

Cena's elbow looks bad. Surely he'll be dropping the belt?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I really enjoyed Raw tonight. I just wish there was some more development for the Kane/Wyatt feud, but it should still be good. I'm pumped for Summerslam.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Just the usual weak Raw before a ppv.

None of the matches stood out. The same promos that we heard the previous weeks.


----------



## AG. (Jul 29, 2013)

I enjoyed tonight's RAW. Loved the ending and I think it built up the feuds for SS perfectly.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-I was wondering why Barrett had a rematch against Daniel Bryan but I guess it made sense when Brad Maddox made the fast count for Barrett. It was a precursor to what was to come during the show.

-Good match between MITB winners Randy Orton and Damien Sandow. Sucks that Orton had to win it because he doesn't gain anything from it but they are trying to build him back up so it's whatever.

-Wow, some TV time for the random stable of Natalya, Great Khali and Hornswoggle. Not sure why they made AJ tap out to Natalya but she deserves the win and I'm sure it was to make AJ and Langston look vulnerable for Summerslam.

-Awesome promo between John Cena and Daniel Bryan. Both guys brought up good points. I know Cena had to bring up the Make A Wish stuff but you had to see it coming. Also, Cena has wrestled tons of great matches against guys in the past (the ones he mentioned in the promo). Really loved that Cena slapped Bryan too. Great way to intensify this feud. 

-Glad to see the Usos getting a win over Swagger and Cesaro. I'm liking the Usos more and more now that they get TV time.

-Figured Rob Van Dam was going to become the #1 contender for the US Title. He ain't going to be in the main event scene for a while. Kofi Kingston's save stood out from this match. With the Big Show now back and a face for the 1 millionth time, we are going to get the rumored tag team match of Show and Henry vs Rollins/Reigns. RVD should have a good match against Ambrose.

-Finally we got to see Brock Lesnar on the losing end of a brawl. It was weird to see that. With CM Punk getting the upperhand here, this could mean he is losing at Summerslam.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Kane defeating Titus O'Neil. Of course they got to make Kane look strong but Titus deserves better!

-Kofi Kingston is back and back to doing what he does best. Job! Keep it up! Shouldn't he be trying to get revenge on Ryback? I think the WWE forgot this plot point.

-Triple H just had to ruin the awesome Cena/Bryan promo in the end didn't he? Random Randy Orton appearance too.

-The build up for the World Title match sure has been a great feud. No time for Christian and ADR to have a promo against each other at all. Just a backstage segment and a little video package.

-Still don't care for the Divas segment. 

Overall, this show was decent. Great Sacramento crowd and I wished I was able to go to the show.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah I actually forgot we have ADR/Christian scheduled for SS due to the piss poor hype for that match.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm convinced my 92 year old GrandFather could move better in the ring then Khali no idea why he still gets TV time when the likes of Ryder, DeBiase, Epico and Primo and R Truth very rarely get any


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow. That Cena/Bryan promo was something else. Just fantastic work from both of them. Bryan can bring it on the mic. Anybody who says otherwise after that is just a fool tbh. And Cena, well, John Cena is one of the best around when he wants to be. Damn that was brilliant work from him and Bryan kept up too. I love the fact that I agree with both of them. I agree with what Cena's saying and I agree with what Bryan's saying too. It's not black and white, at least not for me. Trips coming out and then Orton on the ramp was :mark: :mark: :mark:. I have no clue what the fuck is going down in this match. Not one. THIS is how you sell a PPV. They already had my money but if they didn't they would have after that. Without a doubt one of the best overall segments and promos of the year from start to finish. Miz was great in this too btw, until he got told to shut it lol. Kudos to him. 

The Kane/Wyatt stuff was short but that's all it needed to be. This Ring of Fire match more than holds my interest. Such awesome build for a midcard match. Same with Rhodes/Sandow. I don't know how to deal with it tbh. Ambrose/RVD getting added is fine with me and hopefully we get Shield vs Henry/Show as well. 

Punk/Heyman/Lesnar was good. Heyman's promo dragged a bit which is unusual for him but I still enjoyed it for the most part. Punk getting the upper hand was expected here. This also pretty much confirms a Lesnar win and they'll have no complaints from me over that. My one problem with this feud is that they really ought to add a stip. This is one situation where I want to see them FIGHT not wrestle. Besides, the only way Punk has gotten any advantage in this feud has been through the use of a weapon. The only way Cena hung with Lesnar was by using a weapon. The only way HHH hung with Lesnar was by using a weapon. The only way Punk has hung with Lesanr has been by using a weapon. The fact that this is just a straight up match kinda sucks. Hopefully something gets added on the actual show itself. It needs to be or Punk isn't going to get any offence in at all unless they do something similar to the table spot from Summerslam last year. 

This wasn't the best show outside of the fantastic Miz TV segment but I'm hyped for Summerslam and that's all that matters.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

The only thing I liked about this raw was the Daniel Bryan and John Cena promo. The rest was just another raw, not something I would have expected from the raw before summerslam. 

I'm just not invested in any of these feuds at the moment. That being said, Cmpunk whacking Brock with the camera was pretty funny. The beat down of lesnar has worked for Cmpunk, I'm looking forward to this match.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

The Cena/Bryan & Punk/Heyman/Lesnar segments were awesome. The rest was boring filler.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I enjoyed the show, some boring parts as usual.

Really enjoyed, Cena and Bryan on Miz Tv, Vince, Orton, HHH are all gonna play a part come sunday.

Enjoyed the ending to, good to see Punk exact some revenge on Lesnar and looked strong in a realistic way. I think this confirms Lesnar winning or could we be wrong?

Decent show though, The Wyatts and Kane, Battle Royal and The Shield were all good too.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

AthenaMark;22458889[B said:


> ]Bryan has had much better promos than Punk all year[/B]...he was carrying tag team on his back and fans were much more into his promos than Punk, heel or face, backstage or LIVE.


No he hasn't. Yeah carrying a tag team vs feuding with the Rock and Undertaker. Which is more impressive?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AJ and Big E losing to Nattie and Khali makes ZERO sense. Almost makes me believe there is a Wellness Suspension coming here or something. Either that or there was an India MSM film crew at the event to profile Khali or something, I mean I thought it was obvious we were going to see Big E hit the Big Ending on Khali for the visual of it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I can only assume it was to put Nattie over a bit because of this Total Divas show.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DAT RAW.

-LOL Maddox.

-LMAO at the finish to the Mixed Tag Team Match.

- :HHH :mark:

-Good Shield promo.

-Cena/Bryan promo was fucking brilliant imo. :mark: I was glued to it. Great stuff. The best Cena has delivered a promo in ages. Bryan was fantastic too.

-Ambrose v RVD on the pre-show :cornette

-Punk attacking Brock. :mark: Guess that means he's losing though :hmm:

Better show than usual.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNgIGaeBEHA

BackStage Fallout: Orton, The Miz, & RVD

LOL at Mr. PPV


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

*Things on last nights Raw that were stupid or annoying.*

Khali and Natalya beating E and Aj. Who booked this crap?

Sandow having to continually lose. Hes a money in the bank winner but youre doing nothing to build his momentum. 

The battle royal wasnt good enough, too rushed imo.

The crowd hardly gave a phuck about the Shields promo.

Maddox should have been the special referee.

Other than that I enjoyed this weeks Raw.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Things on last nights Raw that were stupid or annoying.*

Maddox should of been the ref? That would just give Bryan a boguswin to make Cena comeout stronger. There should not be a specialref in this match at all but atleast Triple h is a face and with three faces in a match I expect it to be a clean finnish atleast. Big Show not getting a better pop kinda disturbed me.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I really disliked the lack of Ziggler.

I also didn't not think very highly of this show as the go-home show for Summerslam. Too bad, because Raw has been good the past couple of weeks.

BRYAN/CENA though. Miz also needs to be a heel, clear as day.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Things on last nights Raw that were stupid or annoying.*

King and Cole talking during the Wyatt entrance. I was like can you two please shut the fuck up! They totally ruined it.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Things on last nights Raw that were stupid or annoying.*



tonsgrams said:


> Khali and Natalya beating E and Aj. Who booked this crap?
> 
> Sandow having to continually lose. Hes a money in the bank winner but youre doing nothing to build his momentum.
> 
> ...


The Khali match was the worst thing of the night in my opinion, a botched ending as bad as I have seen in a long time and it makes no sense for Aj to lose that match at all.

They are just trying to build up Rhodes to make Sandow look better when he wins

The battle royal actually went on for a decent amount of time. If it went longer it might of dragged, the show ran pretty far over as it was

The SHIELD promo was in the back not in the ring, the crowd is usually more tame for that, not sure why they didn't just cut the promo in the ring though

The Maddox thing is a last minute switch because of Cena I think


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Things on last nights Raw that were stupid or annoying.*

Two things were pretty blatant:

1) The pointless Fandango segment.
2) Del Rio can't manage to get a crowd reaction to save his life, even after he attacked RR. And when you can't get heat by attacking a fan favorite like RR, something is seriously wrong. Like, nobody gives a crap what this guy does.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Things on last nights Raw that were stupid or annoying.*

I may be in the minority but I didn't like how they use Titus O Neil in a squash match


----------



## Pocky07 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Things on last nights Raw that were stupid or annoying.*

Cena and Bryan not closing the show was stupid. When Punk was champion and Cena was in main event of RAW, entire IWC got mad but when the opposite happens no body gives a shit.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Is the win by Barrett leading to anything or was it just an excuse to get the guest referee involved at the Summerslam match, or is it both? I hope it's both but I get the feeling it's the second reason.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Only two things about this Raw stood out. 

1) Cena/Bryan promo

2) Punk's ruse

outside of that (and that I missed the first hour and 10 minutes), this raw wasnt anything special.



Alcoholic said:


> I really disliked the lack of Ziggler.


lack of ziggler is a sure sign that Vince stopped caring about putting him over. Whatever.


----------



## guvan (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Things on last nights Raw that were stupid or annoying.*

The battle royal was too long. There was like 10 minutes where no one got eliminated, even the commentaors seemed confused as they brought up the action and eliminations slowing down. One thing i found weird, or at least kinda funny, was at one point in the battle royal it looked as though Titus and cesaro were shooting on each other with some uppercuts, and Titus wasn't happy about it and went after cesaro for more but they were separated by someone else and an Uso super kicking Titus. This only seemed awkward because I don't recall Titus using euro uppercuts , then cesaros just standing in the middle throwing uppercuts at everyone for a minute, and here comes Titus like, "I'll uppercut witcha dawg" .


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Things on last nights Raw that were stupid or annoying.*



tonsgrams said:


> Khali and Natalya beating E and Aj. Who booked this crap?
> 
> Sandow having to continually lose. Hes a money in the bank winner but youre doing nothing to build his momentum.
> 
> ...


fpalm


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Things on last nights Raw that were stupid or annoying.*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> fpalm


Swear filter?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Things on last nights Raw that were stupid or annoying.*



Pocky07 said:


> Cena and Bryan not closing the show was stupid. When Punk was champion and Cena was in main event of RAW, entire IWC got mad but when the opposite happens no body gives a shit.


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Things on last nights Raw that were stupid or annoying.*

The fact that The Great Khali is still on the roster.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Things on last nights Raw that were stupid or annoying.*

As someone else said, I know Kane is heading in as a big monster for Summerslam, but I thought the Titus mega bury was horrid. Guy didn't get one hit in? Are you serious? Hell, Ryder even got hits in. That was a ridiculous match. At least it gave something to go into for Summerslam. 

I thought Big Show's return was overall lacking, and the crowd seemed to react to that too. Big Show didn't even really seem to care. I was expecting something like his last return, where he came sprinting towards the ring to save Kane from ADR. He was energetic on that night. Not so much this night. Really boring return. 

The AJ/Nattie botch was bad. Not the worst thing ever, but it was pretty bad. Don't know why Nattie beat AJ right before she goes into Summerslam, in such a quick match too. Right up there with that Total Divas segment. Totally pointless. 

Can't really think of much else after all that. Nothing that was really horribly bad.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Things on last nights Raw that were stupid or annoying.*



World's Best said:


> 2) Del Rio can't manage to get a crowd reaction to save his life, even after he attacked RR. And when you can't get heat by attacking a fan favorite like RR, something is seriously wrong. Like, nobody gives a crap what this guy does.


Not true. I can think of 1 way Dorito could get a pop. Remember the old Looney Tune cartoon when Daffy Duck's act keeps bombing, so he comes up with the perfect act? He swallows nitro glycerin, dynamite and a match. Kaboom. Talent agent loves it but Daffy can only do the act once as he floats up to heaven. Alas poor Dorito, we hardly cared.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Natalya/Khali vs Big E/AJ. Not only did the match suck, but the outcome was horrible. Pretty mich confirms that E/AJ are going over Zig and Kait at Summerslam. And why would a jobber like Khali go over Big E? That was some stupid booking.

And of course, Fandango/Truth was just pointless crap.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I just can't stand Cody Rhodes. He annoys me. His commentary is terrible.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Raw was nice again! :clap

Bryans anecdote with the japanese wrestlers, and then "_I can't do it. Because you're NOT A WRESTLER AND YOU DON'T DESERVE IT_!!" was fucking awesome. Dude, was I on my feet! :clap
And I'm glad he said that all _AFTER_ Cena mentiond the thing with the kid and loyality and hope and so and so. 

Battle Royal, Dude the crowd was so fucking hot!!!! :clap
Loved it! See that's what happens if Ambrose is Champ and we watch a match for the No. 1 Contender. :mark: :mark: :mark:
Also 3 MB :agree: 8*D

Punk / Lesnar, oh my god. 
So awesome, when Lesnar was down and Punk just looked at Heyman and he desperately brandished his hands. :lol

And I fucking love Wyatt Familys new shirt!! First I thought it's not that good 'cause of the lights but seeing it on the Shop now... _daaaaaaaaamn_ :yum:

Oh and all this Triple H / Vince stuff is great! I admit I was fucking worried that we really would see Maddox as the special guest referee @ Summerslam. :lmao


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

There was pointless segments but I was very pleased The Shield mostly Ambrose got a chance to shine with his promo to who his contender would be, about time Ambrose got some promo time that isn't on the crappy app. I got a giggle out of the bit at the end about if its not Andre The Giant's ghost in the ring, no ones got a chance on taking the title off him. Ambrose always gold with his promos.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Im thinking Bryan may turn heel at Summerslam just like Austin did at WM17. Just the vibes I was getting from last nights (great) promo.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

If there's one thing I like about Real Americans is their entrance song (and Antonio Cesaro).


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

booking last night seemed really off


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

GOD said:


> booking last night seemed really off


just last night? unk2

I think they forgot that SS is this weekend...


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Bryan: You talk about those guys like they so much better than me.

Guy in crowd: THEY ARE!!!!


So funny.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Another entertaining Raw. Other then another boring Cena monotone promo and the botched Divas finish, it was all good.

And, Ambrose vs. RVD really shouldn't be a pre-show match.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't know if I'm just in Breaking Bad mode, but Cena and Bryan's segment reminded of Walt and Hank in the garage on Sunday night Raw. Cena is totally Hank. Good shit.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> The end of that segment makes me wanna


Bahahaha and I see this right after I post my comment.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Don't know if I'm just in Breaking Bad mode, but Cena and Bryan's segment reminded of Walt and Hank in the garage on Sunday night Raw. Cena is totally Hank. Good shit.


Meh. Tread lightly > all.

:heis


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Don't know if I'm just in Breaking Bad mode, but Cena and Bryan's segment reminded of Walt and Hank in the garage on Sunday night Raw. Cena is totally Hank. Good shit.


Except the Hank/Walt scene was awesome and badass.


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

Alicenchains said:


> Natalya released the hold, AJ taps, and ref is confused as I am.


Exactly. Why are idiots blaming the ref when Natalya released the hold before AJ tapped? Calling the match and ringing the bell would have been worse.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

I thought Cenas promo was very good. It really caught my attention and got me thinking.
I thought more people would have liked it.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

They are blaming the ref because he saw a tap out and didn't do shit. Call the fucking match and end the situation. Very simple. They had to do the whole damn spot over again...Natayla doesn't make mistakes. She's been about as crisp in that ring since the day she debuted. Better than your Zigglers and Ortons. She FINALLY didn't keep the sharpshooter on for the FIRST TIME since she got signed and she's horrible in the ring? hahahaha...the John Cena fanbase of today, folks. Goodness fucking gracious.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

AG. said:


> I enjoyed tonight's RAW. Loved the ending and I think it built up the feuds for SS perfectly.


The mixed tag got zero build.

Bryan/Cena has HHH as ref which screams McMahon schenanigans.

The rest outside of Punk/Lesnar was just run of the mill.

Terrible show. Outside of the Miz TV and Punk/Lesnar it was a bunch of filler and weak action. Still don't know why Khali and Nattie won since they haven't had a legit storyline in ages and that finish exposed the business and made AJ look weak (she tapped after the hold was released!). Neither are bad wrestlers but somebody screwed up big time... Cena/Bryan really should be just Cena/Bryan, no McMahon involvement whatsoever. Also, Eva Marie on the PPV but RVD isn't? They're already misusing RVD and he shouldn't beat Ambrose for the belt with no build either. This show was just puzzling.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

It was pretty cringe-worthy how Michael Cole had to explain that in the "Ring of Fire" match -- not Inferno, for some reason -- was not intended to burn anyone. Kane and Bray are in a bitter feud, but they certainly wouldn't want to do anything edgy.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

MrWeymes said:


> It was pretty cringe-worthy how Michael Cole had to explain that in the "Ring of Fire" match -- not Inferno, for some reason -- was not intended to burn anyone. Kane and Bray are in a bitter feud, but they certainly wouldn't want to do anything edgy.


Intended is the key word there. I would be surprised if no one caught on fire.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I thought Raw ended perfect last night. Brock got his ass kicked, and the crowd were chanting Punks name in unison. Punk was definitely the most over guy on the show last night.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

mezomi said:


> Intended is the key word there. I would be surprised if no one caught on fire.


I took it more as a message to alleviate the concerns of parents. lol, But yeah, here's hoping it's not incredibly lame.


----------



## Kassimo (Jun 2, 2013)

Kofi always does something badass in a battle royal, i really wish they would bother doing something with him. Turn him heel...

Also, never liked Cena... But he was really good, props.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

It was an entertaining show for the most part for myself, with only a few unmemorable or mediocre bouts and a dance off letting it down. My highlights were the final segment, the Battle Royal, Bryan versus Barrett and the tremendous 'Miz TV' segment. It was a strong way to go into SummerSlam I felt, with stellar build ups for the high profile match ups, just the way it should be. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*




Would put my long form thoughts of the show in writing here but it's much easier for everyone just posting the video. Let me know what you think.*


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Cena stepped up to the plate in that promo. Finally...but it has been proven in the past...get a edgy but great personality on the mic with him (punk/brian) and Cena hits top form.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

What's the point of an Inferno match with no one getting set on fire? Isn't that the objective of Inferno match?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Maybe the fire is just for the visual. Don't see why they need it though.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

It's to keep Wyatt's family out of the match. one on one. I'm cool with it. Inferno matches suck.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

So has anything ever been made of the fact that Vince transparently can't say "WWE"? Is his famed hatred for the word "wrestling" that intrusive? He always says it as some mangled mishmash of mumbles - "We are making this decision for you, the dublee universe!" Or "dubyadub universe". But never double-ya-double-ya-ee. WHAT'S THE DEAL VINCE??


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Fru said:


> So has anything ever been made of the fact that Vince transparently can't say "WWE"? Is his famed hatred for the word "wrestling" that intrusive? He always says it as some mangled mishmash of mumbles - "We are making this decision for you, the dublee universe!" Or "dubyadub universe". But never double-ya-double-ya-ee. WHAT'S THE DEAL VINCE??


This is just a shot in the dark. But I think it's because of that show on Thursday nights, "Impact Wrestling." Vince goes out of his way not to be associated with the term Wrestling. 

Even in the Summer of Punk, I was surprised in his famous pipebomb promo he didnt mention that Thursday night promotion.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ever Wolf said:


> It's to keep Wyatt's family out of the match. one on one. I'm cool with it. Inferno matches suck.


Maybe they'll act like the inbreds from "Wrong Turn" and try climbing over the ropes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TomasThunder619 said:


> What's the point of an Inferno match with no one getting set on fire? Isn't that the objective of Inferno match?


Kane WILL be set on fire, after the match, he's leaving to film a movie. The reason the match rule itself is pinfall and submission instead of a traditional inferno match is because Bray Wyatt actually beating Kane, an upper midcard guy with a lot of credibility, is going to make people take him more seriously than merely getting lucky and winning because he threw Kane's arm into the fire for 10 seconds. 

They get the best of both worlds. Bray Wyatt gets a legitimate, decisive win over Kane, and Kane gets written off at the same time instead of being written off in a way where Wyatt accomplished nothing.


----------

